# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Το Ναυτικό επάγγελμα & οι Συνθήκες του

## Morgan

Μπουσουλας-Το επαγγελμα,Μισθοι,δυσκολιες,συνθηκες

Παιρνοντας σαν αφορμη την ερωτηση μελους, ανοιγουμε αυτη την ενοτητα ωστε να δωσουμε μια μικρη ιδεα σχετικα με τις συνθηκες, τους μισθους και τις αντικειμενικες δυσκολιες του επαγγελματος.

Εχετε στο νου στο νου σας οτι θα αναφερομαι ΜΟΝΟ στο επαγγελμα  του ναυτικου σε δεξαμενοπλοια και οχι σε φορτηγα ηΆ κρουαζιεροπλοια .

Επισης , σημειωστε οτι δεν θα αναλυσουμε τα παντα με μια και μονο απαντηση αλλα θα δωσουμε προς το παρων μια κατευθυνση , εναν μπουσουλα και ορισμενες απαντησεις στα ηδη υπαρχοντα ερωτηματα. 

Το αντιθετο θα ηθελε αρκετες σελιδες και απειρες ωρες.
Για παραπανω πληροφοριες απλα στελνετε μηνυμα και συζηταμε.

Χοντρα – Χοντρα λοιπον.......

*Ενοτητα ΜΙΣΘΟΣ*
Ο μισθος ενος Πλοιαρχου γΆ ταξεως (ανθυποπλοιαρχος) σε δεξαμενοπλοιο κυμαινεται απο 3700-4300 ευρω τον  μηνα. Το ακριβες ποσο, εξαρταται απο τα χρονια που εχει στον βαθμο, την παλαιοτητα του στην εταιρεια του ηΆ και απο τα σχετικα μπονους των πλοικτητων.
Σ.σ. Σε Φορτηγα και κρουαζιεροπλοια ο μισθος ειναι σαφως μικροτερος.
Σ.σ.2. Οι μισθοι Υποπλοιαρχου (24 μηνες θαλασσια υπηρεσια - 6500) και Πλοιαρχου (8500)  διαφερουν τα μαλλα.

*Προσθήκη 17/05/2006* www.nee.gr/docs/filladio.pdf 

*Ενοτητα ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ*
Στα τανκερς υπαρχουν 2 ειδη ανθυποπλοιαρχων α. Safety β. Navigation officers.
Ο «α» ειναι υπευθυνος για την σωστη συντηρηση των πυροσβεστηρων, αλλων συστηματων ασφαλειας του πλοιου, δημιουργια/ανανεωση σχετικων πλανων εγκαταλειψης, συντηρηση βαρκων και των αντικειμενων μεσα σε αυτες. Επισης φροντιζει να γινονται οι σχετικες εγγραφες σε ημερολογια κτλ. Εργαζεται σε βαρδιες στην γεφυρα , συνηθως 8-12 πρωι και 20-24 το βραδυ, ενω φροντιζει για τα παραπανω αναφερομενα καθηκοντα απο τις 13-15.00 απογευμα....Μετα εχει ξεκουραση ως την βαρδια.

Ο «β» φροντιζει για την διορθωση των χαρτων, γενικα για την ναυσιπλοια του πλοιου, τα βιβλια φαροδεικτων κτλ  και κοιταει οτι εχει να κανει με την γεφυρα του πλοιου και τις σχετικες εγγραφες στο ημερολογιο. Η βαρδια του ειναι 24.00-04.00 ξημερωματα (εργασια στην κουβερτα ηΆ την καμπινα απο 08.00-12.00) και 12.00 – 16.00 απογευμα. Μετα ξεκουραση.

Και οι δυο συμπληρωνουν 12 ωρες εργασιας ενω σε λιγες περιπτωσεις εργαζονται μονο την βαρδια τους.

*Ενοτητα ΩΡΑΡΙΟ (εκτος εργασιας)*
07.30- 08.00 πρωινο (ολα τα καλα του Θεου)
10.00-10.20  καφες 
12.00-13.00 μεσημεριανο και ξεκουραση
15.00-15-20 καφες
17.00-18.00 βραδυνο και περας εργασιων

Εννοειται οτι ολα αυτα ισχυουν σε νορμαλ συνθηκες και οχι οταν το πλοιο κανει operation στο λιμανι (εκει εχει βαρδιες που κανονιζονται απο τον Υποπλοιαρχο και τις πραγματικες αναγκες).

*Ενοτητα ΚΑΙΡΟΣ*
Οπως παντου (π.χ. Αιγαιο) στους Ωκεανους αναλογα την εποχη εχει καιρους.
Αν π.χ. ταξιδευεις Καναδα χειμωνα , θα κουνηθεις καλα. Αυτο ειναι συνηθειο....
Τις πρωτες φορες φοβομαστε και «τα βγαζουμε» , μετα ομως απο κανα 2 κουνηματα ημαστε ΟΚ!! 
Δεν ειναι επικινδυνο οταν μιλαμε για καλοσυντηρημενα πλοια.
Extreme καταστασεις ομως συνανταμε ολοι, και ο Πλοιαρχος αναλαμβανει να τις αποφυγει (βλεπε τυφωνες κτλ). Αυτα ειναι τα επικινδυνα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες αν εξαιρεσουμε την αναγουλα στην αρχη, ο κακος καιρος κουραζει , αλλα συνηθιζεται και δεν ειναι «επικινδυνος» με την στενη εννοια.
Μεγαλα προβληματα αντιμετωπιζουν παλαια ηΆ κακοσυντηρημενα βαπορια.
Τα μεγαλα πλοια ειναι πιο ανετα και δεν μπαλατζαρουν ευκολα , ιδιατερα αν ειναι φορτωμενα.


*Ενοτητα ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ*
Η μονη πραγματικη δυσκολια του επαγγελματος ειναι η μοναξια που μπορει να σου δημιουργησει η απουσια απο το σπιτι σου για 6 (με την συμβαση) μηνες.Σου λειπει (ισως) οικογενεια , σχεση και παει λεγοντας.
Αν μπορει καποιος να αναταπεξελθει σε αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλα. 
Η μονοτονια , η ελλειψη διαφορετικου κοσμου για συζητηση ειναι και αυτο ενα μειον.

----------


## Morgan

*chrb έγραψε: 
Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι , γιατί μόλις σήμερα βρήκα το site.Ένας καπετάνιος σε τάνκερς παρνει μόνο 4500 χιλιάδες; Σε ένα cd του ΥΕΝ σχετικά με τις σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού λέει πως ο μισθός πλοιάρχου είναι 7.400! Είναι ανάλογα με την εταιρία;* 


=========
H απαντηση ειναι ΟΧΙ! αυτοι οι μισθοι παιζουν ισως σε ποσταλια αλλα οχι σε φορτηγα (απο οσο γνωριζω) και ΠΟΤΕ σε δεξαμενοπλοια (αυτος ειναι μισθος καπετανιου που δουλευει σε γραφειο! και κοντα σε μισθο ανθυποπλοιαρχου σε βαπορι).

οπως σωστα γραφει η efouskayak , οι μισθοι απο εταιρεια σε εταιρεια ειναι δυνατον να διαφερουν αναλογα το μεγεθος της αλλα και αναλογα με το τι σημαια εχουν τα πλοια της.* Χωρις παρα ταυτα να υπαρχουν τεραστιες αποκλισεις.* Σαν κανονα να εχεις οτι σε πλοια με ξενη σημαια (ανασφαλιστα) οι μισθοι ειναι καλυτεροι γιατι ο ναυτικος δεν καλειται να πληρωσει εισφορες σε ΝΑΤ, εφορια κτλ κτλ.

Πλοιαρχος σε Τανκερ με ελληνικη σημαια , μισθος περιπου 8.000Ε / μηνα αναλογα με τα επιδοματα που δινει καθε εταιρεια ξεχωριστα , χωρις να ειναι υποχρεωμενη απο τον νομο (π.χ. owners bonus).
Υποπλοιαρχος σε τανκερ με τις ιδιες προυποθεσεις περιπου 6.500 Ε/μηνα.

για τον μισθο του ανθυποπλοιαρχου λεμε και παραπανω.

σκεφτεσαι καποια σχολη??

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan,

               Kata arxin ena megalo euxaristo gia oles tis plilofories pou mas dineis.Oi perisoteroi den ta lene auta kai ta kratane gia ton euato tous.Thelo na se rotito ta exsis.
1.Mporeis na pareis diko dou atomo sto taxsidi,thn arravoniastika sou gia paradeigma?
2.Isos auto pou tha sou po na akoustei geleio alla exo akousei oti se merika dexsamenoploia iparxoun projectores gia tainies,mpiliardo ktl.Isxiei kati tetoio?
3.Ena dexamenoploio,sinithos,kathe pote poianei limani kai gia poso kathete?

                                                                          Se euxaristo.

----------


## Morgan

> Agapeite Morgan,
> 
>                Kata arxin ena megalo euxaristo gia oles tis plilofories pou mas dineis.Oi perisoteroi den ta lene auta kai ta kratane gia ton euato tous.Thelo na se rotito ta exsis.
> 1.Mporeis na pareis diko dou atomo sto taxsidi,thn arravoniastika sou gia paradeigma?
> 2.Isos auto pou tha sou po na akoustei geleio alla exo akousei oti se merika dexsamenoploia iparxoun projectores gia tainies,mpiliardo ktl.Isxiei kati tetoio?
> 3.Ena dexamenoploio,sinithos,kathe pote poianei limani kai gia poso kathete?
> 
>                                                                           Se euxaristo.



σας παρακαλω με κανετε και ντρεπομαι.
 :Surprised: ops: 

εχω πει φιλε, οτι θα συζηταμε οτι ξερουμε και μεχρι εκει που ξερουμε και επισης οτι η γνωση δεν ειναι προνομιο αλλα δικαιωμα.
ειναι το λιγοτερο κομπλεξικο να μην μοιραζεσαι βασικα πραγματα με αλλους μονο και μονο για να ...μην...τι? να μην σε φανε???
αλλωστε πως θα διαλεξεις το επαγγελμα αν δεν ξερεις τα καλα και τα κακα?

1.
Ναι οι αξιωματικοι δικαιουνται γυναικα /αρραβωνιαστικια αν και συνηθως αυτο το δικαιωμα το ασκει μονο ο πλοιαρχος (οι αλλοι ντρεπονται να το ζητησουν).Ναι λοιπον...
2.Ναι - σχεδον σε ολα τα δ/ξ 
υπαρχουν πισινα (καποιες φορες ,ιδιαιτερα τα μεγαλα πλοια) πινγκ-πονγκ (παντα)-μπασκετ (καποιες φορες ,ιδιαιτερα τα μεγαλα πλοια) - βιβλιοθηκη (παντα) - γυμναστηριο (παντα) - βιντεο ρουμ (παντα) με cd player . αυτα.

3.Αυτο εξαρταται απο το ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το δ/ξ.
τα μεγαλα συνηθως εχουν μεγαλα ταξιδια και 30 ημερες ενω τα μικρα ειναι δυνατον να πιανουν λιμανι καθε ακομα και 10 ωρες. αυτο λοιπον ειναι δυσκολο να απαντηθει γιατι ΔΕΝ απαντιεται και δεν ειναι σχεδον ποτε προκαθορισμενο .μεσος χρονος παραμονης στο λιμανι ειναι φορτωση 30 ωρες και εκφορτωση 24 ωρες (ενδεικτικο , παλι εξαρταται απο το πλοιο/λιμανι).

υ.γ. με τι ασχολεισαι εσυ??

----------


## lamainmusain

Eimai mathitis stin 3 leikiou.Fetos dino paneleinies kai to psaxno giati sxoles na diloso.Den thelo na to afiso teleutaia stignh.Kai tora eftase h megali stigmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 8O kai alles erotisis :wink: elpizo na min se prizoume
1.sto ploio(epibathgo kai dexsamenoplio) iparxoun axsiomotikoi oikonomikou?an iparxoun pos ginesai?
2.kopeles axsiomatikoi iparxoun se epivatiga kai dexsamenoploia?
3.kiriakes douleueis sto ploio?h genika iparxoun katholou argies?

                                                                   Se euxaristo kai pali.

----------


## Morgan

> Eimai mathitis stin 3 leikiou.Fetos dino paneleinies kai to psaxno giati sxoles na diloso.Den thelo na to afiso teleutaia stignh.Kai tora eftase h megali stigmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 8O kai alles erotisis :wink: elpizo na min se prizoume
> 1.sto ploio(epibathgo kai dexsamenoplio) iparxoun axsiomotikoi oikonomikou?an iparxoun pos ginesai?
> 2.kopeles axsiomatikoi iparxoun se epivatiga kai dexsamenoploia?
> 3.kiriakes douleueis sto ploio?h genika iparxoun katholou argies?
> 
>                                                                    Se euxaristo kai pali.


ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΠΡΗΞΙΜΟ.

1.στα επιβατηγα υπαρχουν λογιστες. στα δ/ξ-φορτηγα οχι.
δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες ομως πως γινεσαι. σιγουρα ομως πρεπει να χεις τελειωσει την λογιστικη ή κατι τετοιο και μετα παιροντας βασικα σεμιναρια (σωστικα/πυροσβεστικα/διασωση/πρωτες βοηθειες)ανεβαινεις στο βαπορι.
2.στα επιβατηγα ναι . σε δ/ξ - φορτηγα , ελαχιστες αλλα ναι.ειναι αναλογα την εταιρεια. γενικα οι κοπελες απο τις σχολες ειτε πανε λιμενικο, ειτε σε τουριστικα, ειτε σε...κατι ασχετο.
3.οι αξιωματικοι δουλευουν σε βαρδια στην γεφυρα (8 ωρες συνολικα) αρα και φυσικα εργαζεσαι τις Κυριακες και τις αργιες.καποιος πρεπει να το "ηγαινει" το πλοιο... :wink: 
επισης οταν τα πλοια ειναι σε λιμανι , δουλευουν ολοι ετσι και αλλιως ανεξαρτητα απο την ημερα. οταν εισαι δοκιμος τελειωνεις εργασια Σαββατο 13¨00 μεχρι Δευτερα που ξαναπιανεις δουλεια. Εννοειται πως εχεις και τις αργιες free!  οταν ομως εισαι σε λιμανι δουλευεις σε βαρδια οπως ολοι οτι μερα και να ειναι.

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan kai pali se euxaristo.Thelo na se rotiso ta esis alla
1.mporeis na dosesis merikes plirofories dia ton doikimo ploioarxo se dexamennoploio kai epivatigo(misthos,ores ergasias,eidos ergasias)
2.Oi etairies kanoun mono 6miniaies simvaseis?den mporeis na kaneis ligotero xronou simvolaio h kai perissoterou?
3.Gia kapoion pou tha protompei stin sxoli dokimon ploiarxon ti tha ton simvouleues na prosexei gia na exei zitisi san axsiomatikos metaxsi ton etairion?

                                                               Se euxaristo 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ, ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙ.
ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ (ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ), ΟΧΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ.

1.

Ενοτητα ΜΙΣΘΟΣ 
Ο μισθος ενος ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ σε δεξαμενοπλοιο κυμαινεται απο 1400-1500 ευρω (ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ) τον μηνα. Το ακριβες ποσο, εξαρταται απο  τα σχετικα μπονους των πλοικτητων ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ Ή ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΕΤΗΣ. 
Σ.σ. Σε Φορτηγα Ο ΜΙΣΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ  μικροτερος. 

Ενοτητα ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ 
Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΟΥ  ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ.
ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΕΣ (ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ) ΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΓΓΑΡΕΙΕΣ ,ΟΠΩΣ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ. ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΥΧΟΣ.
ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ. ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΑΤΣΑΚΟΝΙ. 
ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ , ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ 16¨00-20¨00, ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο "ΜΕΝΤΟΡΑΣ" ΤΟΥ.
ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ (6ΩΡΙΕΣ) 06-12,00 ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ 18-24,00 ΒΡΑΔΥ (12 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ) ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ 2 ΛΟΓΟΥΣ Α.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ Β.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ "ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΤΙ" !!! ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ. 
ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ (ΓΡΑΦΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ).

Ενοτητα ΩΡΑΡΙΟ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ) 
08-12.00 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ 
13-16.00 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ (OVERTIME, ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ)
16-20.00 ΒΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ 



 2.ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ 7ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ .
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΕ "ΑΠΟΛΥΣΗ" 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
ΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ, ΤΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ...
3.ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΗ.
ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ.

ΚΑΛΟΙ ΒΑΘΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΘΥΜΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ, ΣΥΝΤΕΛΛΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΕΣ , ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ..ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ , ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2-3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΚΤΛ) ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ..

----------


## lamainmusain

Thanks again  :Very Happy:  tora kati allo
1.poia h diafora fortigou kai dexsamenoploiou?sto fortigo o dokimos exei diaforetika kathikonta apo auta pou egrapses?
2.ta ploia(dexsamenoploia kai fortiga) exoun stathero dromologio(gia paradeigma skotia-vrazilia sinexeia) h allazei?
3.ti akrivos einai ta prim h epidomata(den thimame pos akrivos mou ta grafeis)?exsrtiontai apo ta prosonta sou h ta pairneis apo iperories?

                                                                                    Se euxaristo

----------


## Morgan

> Thanks again  tora kati allo
> 1.poia h diafora fortigou kai dexsamenoploiou?sto fortigo o dokimos exei diaforetika kathikonta apo auta pou egrapses?
> 2.ta ploia(dexsamenoploia kai fortiga) exoun stathero dromologio(gia paradeigma skotia-vrazilia sinexeia) h allazei?
> 3.ti akrivos einai ta prim h epidomata(den thimame pos akrivos mou ta grafeis)?exsrtiontai apo ta prosonta sou h ta pairneis apo iperories?
> 
>                                                                                     Se euxaristo


Η διαφορα ειναι απλη. Τα μεν φορτηγα , κουβαλανε τα παντα εκτος απο υγρα (π.χ. βαμβακι, σιδερα , σταρι, τσιμεντο) ενω τα δ/ξ κουβαλανε πετρελαιο και προιοντα του.
Ο δοκιμος εχει πανω κατω τα ιδια καθηκοντα και παντα σε αμεση συναρτηση με τους προισταμενους του.
Τα φορτηγα συνηθως ειναι καλυτερα απο πλευρας ζωης στο πλοιο μιας και πιανουν συχνοτερα λιμανια και καθονται και περισσοτερο.
Κανενα απο αυτα τα ειδη πλοιων δεν εχει σχεδον ποτε σταθερο δρομολογιο. 
Ειναι πιθανον να υπαρχει ναυλωση μακρας διαρκειας και τα λιμανια να ειναι ψιλοσταθερα , ή ακομα και ενα βαπορι να ναυλωνεται με συνεχη ναυλωσεις ταξιδιου απο τους ιδιους ναυλωτες και επισης τα λιμανια να ειναι ιδια. Αυτα ομως ειναι οι εξαιρεσεις και οχι ο κανονας.
Τα πριμ/επιδοματα ειναι καποια extra  που διδονται κυριως σε δ/ξ λογω της δυσκολοτερης "αποστολης" που εχεις να βγαλεις εις περας και δεν εχει να κανει με υπερωριες. Ειναι οπως σου ξαναλεω ουσιαστικα μονο στα γκαζαδικα και σιγα σιγα τεινει να εξαλειφθει.
μερικα απο τα εξτρα αυτα ειναι το Owners bonus, hazardous goods bonus  (επειδη δηλ. μεταφερεις βλαβερα προιοντα) κτλ..

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai!se euxaristo kai plali! :P  :P Epitelous apo shmera perrisoteri xsekourasi!oles tis tainies pou paizoun sinema tha tis do kai 5 fores,na vgalo to axti mou me to pixsimo pou troo :x ,gia dvd den to sizito :wink: esis pote to kleinete to magazi? kai tora oi megali stigmi !!!!!!!!!!! 8O  8O  8O kai alles erotisis(an pote varetheis pesto)
1.iparxei pirhanotita san dokimos kai san axsiomatikos otan piano limani na prolavaino na do kammia tainia sto cinema(an iparxei).koufi erotisi eeeeeeeee :roll:
2.ektos apo to kallous vathmous kai ta kalla reporta na min kinigisei kaneis xsenes glosses,ecdl,protes voithies,katadiseis,nauagosostiki,seminaria(iparxo  un seminaria gia axsiomatikous?,metrane katholou?)
3.to sexoualiko san nautikos pos to voleueis?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kai oi proti erotisi eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :P 

                                                                   Se euxaristo

----------


## Morgan

> 1.iparxei pirhanotita san dokimos kai san axsiomatikos otan piano limani na prolavaino na do kammia tainia sto cinema(an iparxei).koufi erotisi eeeeeeeee :roll:
> 2.ektos apo to kallous vathmous kai ta kalla reporta na min kinigisei kaneis xsenes glosses,ecdl,protes voithies,katadiseis,nauagosostiki,seminaria(iparxo  un seminaria gia axsiomatikous?,metrane katholou?)
> 3.to sexoualiko san nautikos pos to voleueis?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kai oi proti erotisi eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :P 
> 
>                                                                    Se euxaristo


αδελφε και συναγωνιστη...εμεις το μαγαζιι δεν το κλεινουμε με τιποτα.
η φυση της εργασιας βλεπεις.

1. 8O  8O  8O  γιατι αυτο? πιστεψε με θα εχεις καλυτερα πραγματα να κανεις. αν παρα ταυτα επιμενεις, εξαρταται απο το πιο λιμανι πας και ποσο κοντα ειναι σε κεντρικα σημεια. απο ωρες θα εχεις. διαθεση δεν ξερω.
2.ξενες γλωσσες ειναι βασικο. δηλαδη μονο αγγλικα.
ολα τα αλλα που αναφερεις στα κανει η σχολη που φοιτεις.
3. χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα - αναλογα τα γουστα σου  :P  :P

----------


## lamainmusain

Kai pali euxaristo gia tis apantisis!an thes rotame kai si kati kati gia ta mathimatika stin fisikh stin viologia  :Very Happy:  na ginetai dialogos re paidi mou  :Very Happy:  

1.kala san ti allo na kaneis ektos apo to na deis mia oraia tainia?kai mias kai piasame to sexoualiko ti ennoeis analoga ta gousta ?
2.kati vasiko sto domatio pou meneis,meneis monos;exei toualeta;genika ti exei to domatio tou dokimou kai tou axsiomatikou?
3.an sto proto ekpedeutiko taxsidi d?en sou ferontai kala kai se exoun sinexeia na kaneis matsakoni opos mou eipes kai feigeis stous 2 mhnes iparxei pithanotita na vreis allh thesi dokimou etsi kai psaxis h oloi tha sou kleinoun tin porta?

----------


## Morgan

> Kai pali euxaristo gia tis apantisis!an thes rotame kai si kati kati gia ta mathimatika stin fisikh stin viologia  na ginetai dialogos re paidi mou  
> 
> 1.kala san ti allo na kaneis ektos apo to na deis mia oraia tainia?kai mias kai piasame to sexoualiko ti ennoeis analoga ta gousta ?
> 2.kati vasiko sto domatio pou meneis,meneis monos;exei toualeta;genika ti exei to domatio tou dokimou kai tou axsiomatikou?
> 3.an sto proto ekpedeutiko taxsidi d?en sou ferontai kala kai se exoun sinexeia na kaneis matsakoni opos mou eipes kai feigeis stous 2 mhnes iparxei pithanotita na vreis allh thesi dokimou etsi kai psaxis h oloi tha sou kleinoun tin porta?


ασε , ειδικα σε αυτα τα μαθηματα ημουν σκραπας...οποτε ας παμε παρακατω.
ετσι και αλλιως μου ειναι δυσκολο να "επιστρεψω" εστω και νοητα περι τα 12 χρονακια πισω (γ' λυκειου)....


1.στο λιμανι εχεις να κανεις αρκετα στις ελευθερες ωρες και κυριοτερα να κοιμηθεις! ειπαμε τα αλλα ειναι θεμα γουστου...μπορεις να βγεις και σε μπαρακια σε ψλαμπ οπου θες.
2.συνηθως μενεις μονος εκτος απο τα παλια βαπορια που πλεον δεν υπαρχουν σχεδον καθολου. ειδικα στα αμερικανικης κατασκευης ηταν δεδομενο 2 καμπινες που ειχαν μια -στην μεση- τουαλετα/μπανιο.
η καμπινα εχει οτι ενα δωματιο / κρεβατοκαμαρα σπιτιου.
3.αν ψαχνεσαι δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβληματα.αλλωστε δυσκολα φευγεις, δεν συμφερει....

-

πως τα βλεπεις ως τωρα τα πραγματα???

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ μπορώ να μπαρκάρω :?: 
Να βγάλω ένα φυλλάδιο βρε άδερφέ   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

ναι αλλα σαν τι ......... :idea:  :?:

----------


## efouskayak

3oς μηχανικός ή δεν προσλαμβάνουν πια πρακτικούς  :?:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν προτιμαμε τους πρακτικους αλλα , τωρα που το λες κατι θα κανουμε....  :Very Happy:

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan xairetai!elpizo na eisai kala kai ta karavia na einai stin thesi tous!tlelo na se rotiso ta exsis simera
1.ton mistho sou ton plironese sto karavi oi ta piarneis apo trapeza sto limani
pou xsemparkarei to ploio?
2.paizei rolo gia tis etairies se poia akadimia emporikou nautikou foitas?
3.An teleioseis axsiomatikos emporikou nautikou edo mporeis na doulepseis gia xseni etairia?kapou tora teleutaia akousa oti stis norvigikes etairies oi misthoi einai ligo eos arketa poio psili kai oti ta taxidia einai tetramina?

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan me sigoreis thn erotisi sou tin eida molis tora pou xsanadiavazo tis apantiseis sou.Os tora fainete arketa endiaferon alla pisteuo thelei kai allo psaximo(kai na eisai kala se auto me exeis voithisi para poli)
kai kirios kali skepsi.Vasika den voithas mono emena alla kai parea simathiton mou.Oti mou les tous to ta metafero.Epomenos se euxaristoume Morgan    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: .Autos malista pou apo oti exo katalavei to exei parei sxedon apofash einai o poio kalos mathitis apo olous mas(Vgazei 18,ego eimai tou 16).

----------


## Morgan

> 1.ton mistho sou ton plironese sto karavi oi ta piarneis apo trapeza sto limani
> pou xsemparkarei to ploio?
> 2.paizei rolo gia tis etairies se poia akadimia emporikou nautikou foitas?
> 3.An teleioseis axsiomatikos emporikou nautikou edo mporeis na doulepseis gia xseni etairia?kapou tora teleutaia akousa oti stis norvigikes etairies oi misthoi einai ligo eos arketa poio psili kai oti ta taxidia einai tetramina?


αγαπητε φιλε, πολυ μα παρα πολυ καλες αυτες οι ερωτησεις.

1. το ποσο μισθο παιρνεις ετσι και αλλιως το ξερεις προτου φυγεις.
η εταιρεια σου ανοιγει εναν τραπεζικο λογαριασμο ή χρησιμοποιει ενα δικο σου που ηδη ειχες.
ετσι καθε μηνα η εταιρεια σου ζηταει (μεσω του Πλοιαρχου) να την ενημερωσεις για το ποιο ποσο και που θες να στειλεις.Αν θες στελνεις ολο τον μισθο ή ενα κομματι αυτου, στον λογαριασμο σου, στην ανα σου, οπου θες....οτι υπολοιπο δεν στελνεις καταγραφεται και λειτουργει σαν πιστωτικο υπολοιπο , σαν αποθεματικο που δεν το χανεις. Καθε 2 μηνες υπογραφεις το pay σου, που δειχνει αν¨"εισαι μεσα" ή αν εχεις πιστωτικο.
Το ιδιο χαρτι ειναι και στο λογιστηριο. Ετσι αν εισαι πιστωτικος, στο ξεμπαρκο τα χρηματα στα δινει η εταιρεια με επιταγη.
Μην ξεχνας πως σε καθε λιμανι ,μπορεις να ζητας μετρητα που λεγεται προκαταβολη ωστε να καλυπεις τα εξοδα σου. Αυτο χρεωνεται στον λογαριασμο σου,οπως και οι τηλεκαρτες που αγοραζεις, τα τσιγαρα σου κτλ.
2.οσο ναναι καποιο ρολο παιζει. Οχι ομως τον σημαντικοτερο.
Μην ασχολεισαι, δουλεια θα βρεις, ιδιαιτερα αν εχεις κανα γνωστο σε εταιρεια .

3.θεωρητικα μπορεις, και τα λεφτα και τα κοντρατα ειναι καλυτερα (ισως και 4 μηνες) . θελει πολυ ψαξιμο και συνηθως μεσω πρακτορων με το αζημιωτο. εγω το ειχα ψαξει απευθειας σε νορβηγεζικη εταιρεια αλλα τζιφος....

----------


## Morgan

> Agapeite Morgan me sigoreis thn erotisi sou tin eida molis tora pou xsanadiavazo tis apantiseis sou.Os tora fainete arketa endiaferon alla pisteuo thelei kai allo psaximo(kai na eisai kala se auto me exeis voithisi para poli)
> kai kirios kali skepsi.Vasika den voithas mono emena alla kai parea simathiton mou.Oti mou les tous to ta metafero.Epomenos se euxaristoume Morgan     .Autos malista pou apo oti exo katalavei to exei parei sxedon apofash einai o poio kalos mathitis apo olous mas(Vgazei 18,ego eimai tou 16).


θελει σκεψη .
δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα εχει προοπτικες και για μετα.
χωρις τρεξιμο δεν γινεται τιποτα.
παντως εχεις δυνατοτητα σχετικα μικρος σε ηλικια να χεις βγαλει 2 σχολες, ΑΕΝ και Πανεπιστημιο...αν δεν γινεις επαγγελματιας ναυτικος

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .Se euxaristo kai pali gia tis analitikotates kai katatopistikotates apantiseis.Thelo na se rotiso ta exsis
1.pano stin apantisi sou gia to pos plironesai ta xrimata sou,epeidi den xsero polla apo trapezes,an gia paradeigma peis ola ta xreimata ta thelo stin trapeza(alpha bank),mporo apo mia trapeza gia paradeigma stin vrazilia(pou den iparxei alpha bank) na sikoso xrimata(sto nomisma tis vrazilias)?h an o misthos sou einai 1400e kai se ena limani sto San Frasisco Deis enan poli kalo kai ftino laptop me 1200$ mporeis na zitiseis prokatavoli 
1200$?
2.an exeis teleiosei tin AEN mporeis na kaneis metaptixiako pou na exei sxesi  me ta nautiliaka stin Ellada h sto exsoteriko?se dexontai h se aporiptoun?ti einai kalitero metaptixiako sta nautiliaka h ptuxio?
3.Esi pos to apofasises gia AEN?oi goneis ti sou eipan?

                                                          Se euxaristo kai pali  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

1.pano stin apantisi sou gia to pos plironesai ta xrimata sou,epeidi den xsero polla apo trapezes,an gia paradeigma peis ola ta xreimata ta thelo stin trapeza(alpha bank),mporo apo mia trapeza gia paradeigma stin vrazilia(pou den iparxei alpha bank) na sikoso xrimata(sto nomisma tis vrazilias) - *OXI ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ - ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΩΡΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ. ΑΝ ΤΩΡΑ   ΕΧΕΙΣ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΜΒΑΣΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΘΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ .ΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΠ ΤΟΠ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΣ. * 

2.an exeis teleiosei tin AEN mporeis na kaneis metaptixiako pou na exei sxesi me ta nautiliaka stin Ellada h sto exsoteriko?se dexontai h se aporiptoun?ti einai kalitero metaptixiako sta nautiliaka h ptuxio? 
*ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ, ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ. ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ DIPLOMA  ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΣΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ.
ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ. ΙΣΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ , ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ....
ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΔΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΕΝΩ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ "ΒΑΡΟΣ". ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ.*

3.Esi pos to apofasises gia AEN?oi goneis ti sou eipan? *ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΟΥ. ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΙΣΩΣ ΑΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥΧΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΨΩΝΙΟ) Ή ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΣ (ΑΛΛΟ ΨΩΝΙΟ)!!  ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΣΕΝ ΩΣ ΜΕΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ.
ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΣΘΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ EIXA ΠΩΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ+ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ.*

----------


## lamainmusain

Kala Morgan den to sizito kai emena oi dikoi mou me ton idio tropo tha andidrasoun 8O  8O  8O etsi kai tous po oti to skeftomai
1.ti diplomata panepistimiou zitane oi nautiliakes etairies(afou exeis kai to diploma apo tis AEN)?
2.san dokimos vriskis vaporia gia praktiki h einai diskolo?
3.to vapori to pairneis apo peiraia h to vriskis se xsno limani?

Υ.Γ etsi opos pame tha tis fame tis naytikes prolipseis Captain Morgan!

----------


## Morgan

Kala Morgan den to sizito kai emena oi dikoi mou me ton idio tropo tha andidrasoun    etsi kai tous po oti to skeftomai

* ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ. ΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΟΜΩς, ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΘΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ. Π.Χ. ΠΡΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ, ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ. ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ.*

1.ti diplomata panepistimiou zitane oi nautiliakes etairies(afou exeis kai to diploma apo tis AEN)? *ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ, ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ , ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ Η' ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ...**

2.san dokimos vriskis vaporia gia praktiki h einai diskolo?   ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ, ΜΟΝΟΣ, ΜΕΣΩ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ, ΜΕΣΩ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ Η ΜΕΣΩ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ .


3.to vapori to pairneis apo peiraia h to vriskis se xsno limani? 

99.99% ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ , ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ...


Υ.Γ etsi opos pame tha tis fame tis naytikes prolipseis Captain Morgan
ΤΟ ΒΑΛΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΧΟ??? :lol:  :lol:*

----------


## lamainmusain

Ego eimai mesa pantos,an kai esi exeis ti diathesi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Ton teuleutaio kairo psaxno kai poli to internet ton eleuthero mou xrono gia tin nautilia kai mou exoun dimiourgithei arketes aporeies  :?:  :?:  :?: 
1.iparxei diafora container kai fortigou ploiou(os pros fortio,mistho,ktl)?
2.to ti limania kai pote(as poume gia ton epomeno mina) tha piaseis ta xsereis?
3.Sinithos ena meso fortigo ploio h ena meso dexsamenoploio,h poli pou pianei limani einai megali opos h athina h thessaloniki,h mporei na einai kai opos einai to limani tou volou h tou hrakleiou?

                                                                  thanks again Captain Morgan 

Υ.Γ sou exo steilei kai prosopiko minima giati auti tin mia erotisi drepome na tin kano sto foroum  :Surprised: ops:   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Morgan

1.TA ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.
ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΧΥΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΑ (ΑΠΟ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΕΣ,ΣΙΔΕΡΑ,ΧΩΜΑ,ΤΣΙΜΕΝΤΑ, ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ) ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΕΙΝΕΡ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ (ΚΟΝΤΕΙΝΕΡ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΑΜΠΑΡΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΟΙΒΑΓΜΕΝΑ. ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΣΑΙΤ ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ.
ΟΙ ΜΙΣΘΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ Η' ΚΑΤΩ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ.

2. ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΧΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΟΝΑΥΛΩΜΕΝΟ. ΣΤΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ (SPOT) ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΡΙΝ, ΣΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ

3.  ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΕΣΙΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.
ΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ ΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΤΣΑΜΑΔΟΥΡΑ/ΝΤΟΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΚΟΣΜΟ.
ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΠΟΛΕΙΣ (ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ) ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΖΩΗ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΗ "ΣΕΛΗΝΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΠΙΑ"....ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ (ΒΛΕΠΕ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟ ΑΙΝ ΣΟΥΧΝΑ).
ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΙΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ , ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ.
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΡΙΟ ΝΤΕ ΤΖΑΝΕΙΡΟ ΣΕ ΤΣΑΜΑΔΟΥΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ (100% ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ) ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ...
ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ-ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ- ΤΑ 35-45.000 ΤΟΝΩΝ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ (ΣΑΝ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΡΟΤΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ Η' ΣΙΓΚΑΠΟΥΡΗ), ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΑ (ΣΑΝ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ/ΒΟΛΟΥ)΄Η' ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΓΕΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ


Υ.Γ  ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ

----------


## lamainmusain

Vasika to kalo me auto to eppegelma einai,oti opos esi an px thelisis gia ton αβγ logo parapano xrimata mporeis na xsanagiriseis stin thallasa kai na ta vgaleis.
1.Oti agoraseis apo ena limani,h apo mia xora otan ertheis ellada tha pliroseis telonio?
2.Oi nautikoi exoun forologikes elafrinsis?se sxesi me alla epagelmata?
3.Isxiei oti etsi kai teleioseis AEN kaneis miomenei stratiotikoi thitia?

----------


## Morgan

> Vasika to kalo me auto to eppegelma einai,oti opos esi an px thelisis gia ton αβγ logo parapano xrimata mporeis na xsanagiriseis stin thallasa kai na ta vgaleis.
> 1.Oti agoraseis apo ena limani,h apo mia xora otan ertheis ellada tha pliroseis telonio?
> 2.Oi nautikoi exoun forologikes elafrinsis?se sxesi me alla epagelmata?
> 3.Isxiei oti etsi kai teleioseis AEN kaneis miomenei stratiotikoi thitia?


σωστοτατη παρατηρηση.
επισης αν για καποιο λογο τα πραγματα δεν πανε καλα γενικα εξω, το φυλλαδιο σου υπαρχει οπως και το διπλωμα σου, για την στραβη.

1.για μικρα ηλεκτρικα ειδη δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα, αν ειναι μεγαλυτερα που δεν μπορουν να "κρυφτουν"...βλεπεις εκεινη την ωρα..
2.υπηρχαν αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν καταργηθει πριν απο μερικα χρονια. παρα ταυτα οι μηνιαιες κρατησεις ειναι μεγαλες, και οταν φτασει η ωρα της εφοριας εχεις συνηθως μεγαλη επιστροφη.
3.η θητεια ειναι ετσι και αλλιως "μειωμενη" . Εσυ πιθανοτατα θα κανεις θητεια με πληρωμη, ως αξιωματικος. Μισθος περιπου 800 ευρω.

θα ανοιξουμε και αλλο τοπικ σχετικα με στρατο, οπου θα υπαρχουν λινκ με υπουργειο , νομους  κτλ 

υ.γ. τις φωτο  τις ειδες??

----------


## lamainmusain

To topic ploia pontopora to eida kai einai poli kalo :wink:  :wink: Ta prosopika minhmata pou sou esteila to peires(sou exo steilei 2 os tora)?

1.Kinhto stin mesi tou okeanou pianei?Sta limania?
2.Otan agoraseis kati apo ena limani(enan laptop opos eipame) tha pliroseis telonio stin xora pou einai to limani?
3.posa atoma exei ena meso fortigo h ena meso dexsamenoploio?

                                                          Thanks Again Captain Morgan 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

To topic ploia pontopora to eida kai einai poli kalo   Ta prosopika minhmata pou sou esteila to peires(sou exo steilei 2 os tora)? 

1.Kinhto stin mesi tou okeanou pianei?Sta limania? 
2.Otan agoraseis kati apo ena limani(enan laptop opos eipame) tha pliroseis telonio stin xora pou einai to limani? 
3.posa atoma exei ena meso fortigo h ena meso dexsamenoploio?

Δεν εχω παρει κανενα πμ..

το κινητο δεν πιανει μεσα στο πουθενα, παρα μονο στα λιμανια.
μερικα δικτυα οπως της αμερικης, θελουν τριband κινητα.
-οχι
ενα 40.000 τονων δ/ξ εχει περιπου 25 ατομα

----------


## lamainmusain

1.tin ora pos thn vriskeis efoson allaseis parallilous?
2. ti einai o niognomonas?o nautikos praktoktoras?ti naulomesites?
3.Dokimoi apo to internet mou hpan oti arketa ploia pleon exoun internet pou mporeis na deis kai istoselides ektos apo to email.To mono kako einai oti iparxei enas mono ipologisths stin gefira h ante to poli dio(kai o deuteros stin aithousa psixagogias)?

Υ.Γ. σιγα σιγα tis ploiazoume tis nautikes prolipseis  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Morgan

> 1.tin ora pos thn vriskeis efoson allaseis parallilous?
> 2. ti einai o niognomonas?o nautikos praktoktoras?ti naulomesites?
> 3.Dokimoi apo to internet mou hpan oti arketa ploia pleon exoun internet pou mporeis na deis kai istoselides ektos apo to email.To mono kako einai oti iparxei enas mono ipologisths stin gefira h ante to poli dio(kai o deuteros stin aithousa psixagogias)?


1.η ωρα εξαρταται απο το μηκος που βρισκεσαι.
οταν ταξιδευεις αλλαζοντας μηκη (οχι παραλληλους αλλα μεσημβρινους), τοτε αλλαζει κι ο πλοιαρχος την ωρα (μπροστα ή πισω). Παντα μιλαμε για ωρες διαφορα απο UTC (GMT) απο οπου βρισκεις και την διαφορα με ελλαδα.
2.βαλτα στην ποντοπορο να τα συζητησουμε , θελει αναλυση μεγαλη και εχει ενδιαφερον.
3.οσο μπορω να ξερω αυτο σε βαπορια διεθνων πλοων δεν ισχυει.
υπολογιστες υπαρχουν στην γεφυρα,στον Πλοιαρχο, στον Α' Μηχανικο και δεν ειναι σιγουρα για να βλεπει σελιδες το πληρωμα ή για ψυχαγωγια.
Πες μου σε πια εταιρεια ειναι τα παιδια να το τσεκαρουμε.

----------


## lamainmusain

Ok Captain Morgan tha to valo.Ta paidia auta tixaia ta gnorisa apo to chat tou Jokes.gr kai den nrotasa etairia :?  :? distixos.

1.kala toulaxisto den mporeis na kaneis monos sou mia doriforiki sindesi?exo
akousei oti to poio akrivo kommati einai o exsoplismos kai oxi h sindesi
2.tin dinatothta tou email gia tous nautikous tin exoun ola vaporia?pes mou oti mporoun kai na sou steiloun email?
3.ti einai to triband kinhto?

                                                                           Se euxaristo
                                                                           Kali Anastasi     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Ok Captain Morgan tha to valo.Ta paidia auta tixaia ta gnorisa apo to chat tou Jokes.gr kai den nrotasa etairia :?  :? distixos.
> 
> 1.kala toulaxisto den mporeis na kaneis monos sou mia doriforiki sindesi?exo
> akousei oti to poio akrivo kommati einai o exsoplismos kai oxi h sindesi
> 2.tin dinatothta tou email gia tous nautikous tin exoun ola vaporia?pes mou oti mporoun kai na sou steiloun email?
> 3.ti einai to triband kinhto?
> 
>                                                                            Se euxaristo
>                                                                            Kali Anastasi


Δυστυχως το θεωρω υπερβολικα δυσκολο ως αδυνατο.
 Οταν λες ακριβος εξοπλισμος εννοεις ΠΟΛΥ ακριβος !! Ο μονος τροπος ειναι στο λαπ τοπ σου οταν εισαι σε λιμανι και πιανει το κινητο, να βλεπεις τουλαχιστον τα ε-μαιλ σου. Σελιδες θεωρω αδυνατον να κατεβαζεις γιατι το κοστος ειναι τεραστιο.
Αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο, θα το χαν υιοθετησει τουλαχιστον οι μεγαλες εταιρειες. Σκεψου απλα το κοστος ενος τηλεφωνηματος και συγκρινε  : ενα λεπτο ομιλιας απο βαπορι σπιτι σου κοστιζει γυρω στο 1,4 ευρω! το ιντερνετ ποσο?Ασε...παντως αν ξαναμιλησεις με τα παιδια να το δουμε ..

Την δυνατοτητα της ανταλλαγης ε-μαιλ την εχουν πλεον ολες οι μεγαλες εταιρειες (παιρνεις/στελνεις!! καλοοο εεε??)


ειναι το κινητο που πιανει και σε αμερικη αλλα και αλλες χωρες που χρησιμοποιουν GSM  διαφορετικη απο Vodaphone/cosmote/tim  δηλαδη GSM 1900. υπαρχει στο εμποριο και δεν κοστιζει πολλα.


υ.γ. τις περναμε τις προληψεις..

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xristos Anesti,Xronia polla kai kalo mina!autes tis meres tou allaxsa tou tavliou ta fota  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  tous eskisa olous  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  tora distixos poios kathetai na diavasei  :Sad:   :Sad:  Alla opos einai gnoston ta agatha kopeis ktontai

1.Thes se ena limani na pas se ena kalo magazi na fas h thes na pas se ena  mpar h na pas se ena  kampare,ola auta pos ta vriskeis afou ton topo den ton exeis dei pote sou?(kai epimeno sto kambare giati oso na einai 6 mines xoris toulaxisto na deis mia etheria parousia einai poli) :roll:  :roll: 
2.Sthn poli tou limaniou pos metakinhse?iparxoun taxi?katalavainoun sinithos 
agglika?nikoiazeis autokinhto?me leoforeia pantos me metro kai alla mesa mazikhs metaforas den nimizo na vgazeis akri.
3.An thes na pareis enan laptop(paradeigma) apo india pos ginetai na ton pareis efoson plironese se euro h dollaria? 

                                                                  Kali dinami kai kali sinexeia

Y.Γ. Το ipourgio tora prokirisei thesis gia tis AEN(kathigites).Tha sou protina na kaneis mia aitisoula :P  :P sou tairiazei,pistepse me.Mou kanei entiposei h ipomoni sou na exsigeis 8)  8)

----------


## Morgan

αληθως ανεστη και χρονια πολλα!

1.Thes se ena limani na pas se ena kalo magazi na fas h thes na pas se ena  mpar h na pas se ena  kampare,ola auta pos ta vriskeis afou ton topo den ton exeis dei pote sou?(kai epimeno sto kambare giati oso na einai 6 mines xoris toulaxisto na deis mia etheria parousia einai poli) :roll:  :roll: ΑΠΛΟ:ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ, ΤΑ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ , ΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΚΤΛ. ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΟΥ . ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ.

2.Sthn poli tou limaniou pos metakinhse?iparxoun taxi?katalavainoun sinithos 
agglika?nikoiazeis autokinhto?me leoforeia pantos me metro kai alla mesa mazikhs metaforas den nimizo na vgazeis akri.ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ (Π.Χ.ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ/ΑΓΓΛΙΑ/ΙΤΑΛΙΑ)
ΠΑΡΑΤΑΥΤΑ ΤΑΞΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΙΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ Π.Χ. ΟΛΛΑΔΝΔΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ, ΠΑΡΕ ΤΑΞΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΝΕΝΟΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑ, ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΥΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ (ΣΤΟ ΦΩΝΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΙ Π.Χ. ΡΟΤΤΕΡΝΤΑΜ) ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ.

3.An thes na pareis enan laptop(paradeigma) apo india pos ginetai na ton pareis efoson plironese se euro h dollaria? ΟΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΕΚΤΑ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ!
ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΡΙΤΕΣ "ΦΤΩΧΟΤΕΡΕΣ" ΧΩΡΕΣ.

                                                                   Y.Γ. Το ipourgio tora prokirisei thesis gia tis AEN(kathigites).Tha sou protina na kaneis mia aitisoula :P  :P sou tairiazei - ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ!!!! :twisted:


υγ , για τα αλλα δεν σε εχω ξεχασει

----------


## lamainmusain

Ok Captain Morgan.......Elifthi,alla otan thes na kaneis apla psonia(opos ma parei ena kouti aspirines h ena gliko na exeis gia to ploio)tha pliroseis se dollaria h euro?

1.Ta fortiga poso sinithos menoun se limani?
2.iparxei tileorash sta dexsamenoploia kai sta fortiga?einai doriforiki h pianei kanalia analogos thn perioxh pou vriskesai?iparxei tileorash stis kampines h mono se orismenes aithouses?
3.Iparxei periptosi ploio(ektos epivatigou)na piasei limani aplos gia xsekourash?h' iparxei periptosi kapoio ploio na xsefortosi se ena limani kai meta na min exei naulothei kai na min exei pou na paei?

                                                             Thanks Captain Morgan  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

........alla otan thes na kaneis apla psonia(opos ma parei ena kouti aspirines h ena gliko na exeis gia to ploio)tha pliroseis se dollaria h euro? _ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑ (ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ , ΣΑΝ ΕΥΡΩ Η΄ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ)._

1.Ta fortiga poso sinithos menoun se limani? _ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ - ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ Δ/Ξ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ_

2.iparxei tileorash sta dexsamenoploia kai sta fortiga? _ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ..._

einai doriforiki h pianei kanalia analogos thn perioxh pou vriskesai? _ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ- ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΤΙ ΒΙ ΝΤΙ..._

iparxei tileorash stis kampines h mono se orismenes aithouses? _ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΤΗΝΗ ΤΙΒΙ/DVD ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ. ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ - ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ...ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ_

3.Iparxei periptosi ploio(ektos epivatigou)na piasei limani aplos gia xsekourash? _ΟΧΙ , ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΕ ΤΑΚΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ (2-4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ)_

h' iparxei periptosi kapoio ploio na xsefortosi se ena limani kai meta na min exei naulothei kai na min exei pou na paei? _ΝΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΛΩΘΕΙ. ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ (ΠΡΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΨΗΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ) Η΄ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑΥΛΟΣ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ Δ/Ξ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΡΑΔΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ "ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ" ΟΠΩΣ Η ΦΟΥΤΖΕΙΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΗΝΩΜΕΝΑ ΑΡΑΒΙΚΑ ΕΜΙΡΑΤΑ. ΕΚΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΛΑΤΖΑ..._

----------


## lamainmusain

1. ........ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑΥΛΟΣ. kala eos poso mporeis na perimeneis pano kato?plironese kanonika otan to ploio den exei naulothei?giati den protimate to karavi na mini se limani apo to na einai sta anixta ths thallasas?
 2..........ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΛΑΤΖΑ.
ti ennoeis vgaineis exo me latza? :roll: 
 3..........  ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΤΗΝΗ ΤΙΒΙ/DVD ........
as poume oti exeis parei dvd,laptop,tileorash genika arketa pragmata pou den mporoun na kouvalithoun apo ena mono atomo kai teleiose to simvolaio
sou me tin etairia kai einai giriseis piso.Ola auta pos tha kouvaliseis apo to limani piso sta patria edafi?Vasika kanonizete apo athina opou alou meneis.Opos episeis kai apo to aerodromio tis xoras pou vrisketai to limani os tin athina.Alla apo to limani sto aerodromio?kai eidika otan h poli tou limaniou den exei aerodromio?
  4.........  ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΤΗΝΗ ΤΙΒΙ/DVD .....
 kala to mixanima pou paizei dvd to agorazeis,alla tha doseis 150 euro gia na deis 10 dvd,efoson to dvd(tainia) tha prepei na to agoraseis?

   5.Mporeis na zitiseis apo tin etairia na sou vazei ton mistho sou se karta(Master Card h' American EXpress pou einai diethhs h se alli taxsiodiki karta) kai na travas xrimata apo ATM mhxanhma sto limani pou vriskesai?h na kaneis agores me tin karta auti?
   6.Ena Email pou sou stelnei kapoios h' stelneis se kapoion eos ti megethos mporei na einai?Mporoun na sou steiloun h na steileis arxeio?eos ti megethos?
   7. To mpanio tis kampinas sou exei mono toualeta h mporeis kai na kaneis mpanio?iparxei zesto nero?ta rouxa sou pos ta pleneis?

Υ.Γ.an mou apantiseis auto email monomias tha me stenoxoriseis para poli 
  :cry:  :cry: den mou aresei na kourazo oute na ekmetaleuome ton allon. Exoun mazeutei polles erotiseis mes to mialo mou kai tis xsexno gia auto exo grapsei perissoteres.

                                                         Thanks Captain Morgan     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Εχει πλακα αν και καταλαβαινω τις ερωτησεις και το αγχος σου. Ευτυχως με εκανες να καταλαβω οτι οτι μαθαινει ο δοκιμος ή ο αξιωματικος στα πλοια δεν ειναι και τοσο δεδομενο οτι τα ξερουν ολοι. Για την ακριβεια εισαι περιπου οπως εγω πριν μπαρκαρω και μαλιστα δεν ειχα κανεναν να ρωτησω....
Προσπαθω να τα πω πολυ απλα, ελπιζω να τα καταλαβαινεις..

1+2.στα «ανοιχτα» ή την αγκυρα σε ραδα (εξω απο ενα λιμανι) μπορεις να περιμενεις θεωρητικα επ’απειρον. Δεν συμφερει να εισαι διπλα στον ντοκο γιατι απλά πληρωνεις λιμανιατικα! Οι ντοκοι δουλευουν συνεχεια, αν τελειωσει το πλοιο σου πρεπει να βαλουν αλλο..!λογικο ε?
Εσυ φυσικα και πληρωνεσαι. Εισαι με τον μηνα και οχι με τα λιμανια που κανεις φορτοεκφορτωση!
Αν εισαι σε ραδα για καιρο, τοτε ανα τακτα διαστηματα ο Πλοιαρχος κανονιζει με βαρκα να βγαινει εξω το πληρωμα να ξεσκαει (μπαρ/φαι/σινεμα/κτλ κτλ).

3.εχεις δυο επιλογες. Η μια ειναι τα τα πουλησεις σε λιγο χαμηλοτερη ή και ιδια τιμη μεσα στο βαπορι. Η δευτερη ειναι να τα παρεις κα να τα κουβαλησεις μαζι σου πακεταρισμενα στο ταξι. Αυτο γινεται αλλα οταν εχεις πολλα ειναι κουραστικο και ισως στα πρηξουν στο αεροδρομιο.

4.θα δωσεις οσα επιλεξεις για να δεις οσα dvd  εχει το καραβι και οσα αγορασεις. Υπαρχουν στο καραβι, δεν εισαι φυλακη! 

5.ΟΧΙ

6.δεν νομιζω για αρχεια γιατι το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο.
Μην σε αγχωνει αυτο, ειναι το λιγοτερο που θα σε απασχολησει πιστεψε με

7. ΕΕΕΕ μετα απο την συζητηση μας , δεν σου επιτρεπω τετοιες ερωτησεις!
Μα φυσικα και εχει μπανιο ειτε μπανιερα ειτε ντουζιερα! Ζεστο νερο εχει ΠΑΝΤΑ και για να πλενεις τα ρουχα σου υπαρχει πλυντηριο!!!
 Στο βαπορι ολοι εχουν ΟΛΕΣ τις ευκολιες και περισσοτερες απο εξω και αυτες δωρεαν. Ειναι αρκετα πιεστικο το επαγγελμα ωστε να πρεπει να προβληματιζεσαι και με παρελκομενα.Αρα καποια πραγματα τα χεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## lamainmusain

Se euxaristo Captain Morgan gia akomi mia fora  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !xsanarfisan ta frodistiria kai proxorame akathektei :?  :? a xexasa na sou po oti ektos apo tis dikes mou erotiseis apantas kai stis mamas 8O  8O kalo eeeeeeee
Simera den tha se apasxoliso poli.Vasika kapoies erotiseis sxetika me to internet einai.

apo oti mou exeis  pei katalavaino oti sto internet iparxei ogkoxreosh  gia auto epitrepontai mono ta email,etsi den einai?ta email mporeis na ta steileis/pareis se opoio meros kai an eisai?akoma kai otan den eisai limani?posa email mporeis na steileis/laveis tin hmera?mporeis axsiopiontas ton exsoplismo tou karaviou na vreis etairia pou na sou parexei kanoniko internet?

Υ.Γ.brika etairia pou me ligotero apo 150e sou parexei doryforiko internet.Poli ipsilei taxithta me eleuthera 3giga na katevashs.to sigkekrimeno paketo pou to epsaxsa kanei gia karavi.To kako einai oti dexetai sima mono apo europi.Pantos Anek kai minoan exoun kanoniko internet tora sta ploia tis aktoploias gia koino kai pliroma.

----------


## Morgan

apo oti mou exeis  pei katalavaino oti sto internet iparxei ogkoxreosh  gia auto epitrepontai mono ta email,etsi den einai?_ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ, ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΟΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ. ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΛΗΨΗ (ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ).ΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ , ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ATTEMPT TO RECONNECT ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ ... ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ.
ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ 500 ΚΒ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΥΝΑΠΤΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ Ι.Τ._

ΚΕta email mporeis na ta steileis/pareis se opoio meros kai an eisai? _ΝΑΙ-ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΣ_

akoma kai otan den eisai limani? _ ΝΑΙ_ 

posa email mporeis na steileis/laveis tin hmera? _ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ  ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΣΟΥ. ΑΡΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΝΑ - ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ (ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ) ΑΡΚΕΤΑ. ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ -ΟΧΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ - ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ... 
Η ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ" ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΗ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΟΥ.._ 

mporeis axsiopiontas ton exsoplismo tou karaviou na vreis etairia pou na sou parexei kanoniko internet?_ ΟΧΙ_


Υ.Γ.brika etairia pou me ligotero apo 150e sou parexei doryforiko internet.Poli ipsilei taxithta me eleuthera 3giga na katevashs.to sigkekrimeno paketo pou to epsaxsa kanei gia karavi.To kako einai oti dexetai sima mono apo europi. _ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ , ΨΑΞΕ ΣΤΟ SITE ΤΗΣ JRC (JAPAN RADIO COMPANY) ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.
ΜΗΝ ΨΑΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ. ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ , ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ Δ/Ξ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ .. Η΄ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ! ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ (ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ)..._

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Pantos Anek kai minoan exoun kanoniko internet tora sta ploia tis aktoploias gia koino kai pliroma. _ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ...ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ _

----------


## lamainmusain

Captain Morgan Xairetai!gia na deis perissoters plirofories gia to doriforiko internet kane prota eggrafi sto www.sdtv.gr kai meta tha sou po pou na pas(ekei leei gia tin ANEK).Deuteron kane search stin forthnet grafontas ''minoan'' kai "internet" tha sto vgalei nomizo.Ta sigkekrimena sistimata den efarmozontai perrisotero apo dio mines kai stis dio etsiries.Oso gia tin etairia me to paketo pou sou elega to vrika stin www.marinet.net.

1.Ta pliromata einai ellhnes h xenoi sinithos?
2.kathe 6 h 7 mines pou diarkoun oi simvaseis olo to pliroma ananeonetai?auto pou thelo na po einai oti gia paradeigma stous 5 mines thiteias sto ploio enos ploiarxou pano sto vapori mporei na teleiosi h thiteia tou ipoploiarxou kai na erthei allos?


                                                     Se euxaristo Captain Morgan

----------


## Morgan

> 1.Ta pliromata einai ellhnes h xenoi sinithos?
> 2.kathe 6 h 7 mines pou diarkoun oi simvaseis olo to pliroma ananeonetai?auto pou thelo na po einai oti gia paradeigma stous 5 mines thiteias sto ploio enos ploiarxou pano sto vapori mporei na teleiosi h thiteia tou ipoploiarxou kai na erthei allos?


Γεια σου φιλε μου καλε!
ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες σχετικα με το δικτυο...θα τις κοιταξω.
παμε στα δικα μας...
1. τα πληρωματα ειναι κυριως ξενοι (Φιλιπινεζοι/Ταυλανδοι/Πολωνοι/Ρωσοι κτλ κτλ.). Ελληνες ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα μονο οι αξιωματικοι, κανας ναυτης και ο λοστρομος και  μαγειρας. Συνολικα γυρω στα 10 ατομα επι συνολου περιπου 30 (αναλογα με το μεγεθος του πλοιου)....
Υπαρχουν και ελληνες απο την Θρακη (κυριως ναυτες) μουσουλμανοι.
2.Οχι. ο λογος ειναι αφου δεν μπαινει ολο το πληρωμα μαζι, δεν βγαινει ολο μαζι!
Μπορει ννα γινει οτι λες και το αντιστροφο. Στην Θητεια του Υποπλοιαρχου, να τελειωσει του Καπετανιου και να ρθει αλλος!
Φυγε συ - ελα εσυ!

----------


## lamainmusain

Kalos se vrisko Captain Morgan!Eplizo na perases oraia!
1.Mia ginaika ektos apo thesi axsiomatikou ti alli thesi mporei na exei sto ploio(fortigo h dexsamenoploio)?iparxei oroio hlikias gia kapoioes thesis?
2.As ipothesoume oti san dokimos alla kai san anthipoploiarxos(2 taxsidia px)
ta kano se epivatigo(eite krouazieroploio eite ellhnikh aktoploioa) an thelo meta na doulepso se gazadiko h fortigo mporo?

                                                                            Me ektimisi
                                                                           lamainmusain   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Kalos se vrisko Captain Morgan!Eplizo na perases oraia!
> 1.Mia ginaika ektos apo thesi axsiomatikou ti alli thesi mporei na exei sto ploio(fortigo h dexsamenoploio)?iparxei oroio hlikias gia kapoioes thesis?
> 2.As ipothesoume oti san dokimos alla kai san anthipoploiarxos(2 taxsidia px)
> ta kano se epivatigo(eite krouazieroploio eite ellhnikh aktoploioa) an thelo meta na doulepso se gazadiko h fortigo mporo?
> 
>                                                                             Me ektimisi
>                                                                            lamainmusain


1.Αν μιλαμε για δ/ξ ή φορτηγο, καμμια αλλη.
Στην ακτοπλοιοια υπαρχουν πολλες θεσεις.
Το οριο ηλικιας δεν σε επηρεαζει , γιατι αγχωνεσαι με "λαθος" πραγματα?
2.δυσκολα ,αλλα μπορεις θεωρητικα.
το "κακο" ειναι πως αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια απο ποντοπορα πλοια δεν βγαινεις ευκολα σε γραφειο.

----------


## lamainmusain

Den anxonomai Captain Morgan,Aplos kala tha itan na ipirxan kai merikes ginekes sto pliroma na min niothoume monaxsia.
1.H diadikasia otan pas se mia etairia gia na kaneis aitisi gia dokimos poia einai?exei interview h aplos dineis cv kai telos?
2.Genika oi etairies gia na se paroun gia dokimo ti koitane?einai thema prosonton h mesou h kai ta dio?
3.Otan kaneis aitiseis se etairies gia dokimos kai se dextoun perissoteres apo
mia,anagastika tha epilexseis mia,meta an xsanakaneis stis alles etairies gia to allo ekpedeutiko taxsidi den tha se dektoune epeidi arnithikes?

                                                                                       Me ektimisi 
                                                                                     Lamainmusain

----------


## Morgan

1. ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ (ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ) ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΕΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΠΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΚΑΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΘΑ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ -ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ- (ΣΕ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΑ) ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΦΩΝΑΞΟΥΝ.

 2. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ...ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ, ΤΗΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ Η΄ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ ΚΤΛ.ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ-ΚΑΤΩ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ , ΑΛΛΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΣ.ΟΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΦΟΡΜΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ (ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΕΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙΣ).

3. ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.
ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ, ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ, ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ! ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΛΕΥΡΑ.ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ.
ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΦΑ Η΄ΒΗΤΑ ΛΟΓΟ, ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ. ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ (ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ)  , ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΑΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ , ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ!

----------


## lamainmusain

Se euxaristo kai pali Morgan  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!Diladi gia na anakefalaiosoume.Oi etairies koitane
1.vathmous stin sxoli
2.apodosi sto karavi(h apodosi sto karavi fainetai mono apo ta reporta ton axsiomation?poiou axsiomatikou?)
3.an exeis xsanadoulepsei gia autous.
Α.An kano kati lathos h theleis na protheseis kati mou les.
Β.Kati arketa sovaro pou xsexasa na sou po.Apo mikros pasxo apo ΣΣΕ(συνδομο ευερεθιστου εντερου).Με ποιανει στατιστικα δυο φορες τον μηνα 
και ο γιατρος συνηστα ξαπλα για 5 ωρες τουλαχιστο.Το ΣΣΕ ειναι περιπου δυνατοι πονοι στο εντερο που ερχονται και φευγουν για κανενα διωρο τριωρο
και παλι στατιστικα.Ελπιζω να εχω αδεια στο πλοιο αυτες τις ωρες για να αναρωσω? 
C.Sto teleneio otan girizeis apo to taxsidi se psaxnoun gia oti einai se siskevasia etsi den einai?den tha pliroseis gia ton laptop pou peires sto taxsidi kai ton xrisimopoiouses sto karavi?otan einai na giriseis apo to taxsidi sinithos pairneis diadoxika dio aeroplana,tha se elexoun se ola ta aerodromia h mono stis Athinas?

                                                                               Filika,
                                                                         Lamainmusain

----------


## Morgan

1.vathmous stin sxoli - NAI
2.apodosi sto karavi(h apodosi sto karavi fainetai mono apo ta reporta ton axsiomation?poiou axsiomatikou?) - AΠΟ ΤΑ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΒΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ
3.an exeis xsanadoulepsei gia autous. - ΝΑΙ 
Α.An kano kati lathos h theleis na protheseis kati mou les. ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ  ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ...ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ..!  :wink: 


ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ.
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ.

C.Sto teleneio otan girizeis apo to taxsidi se psaxnoun gia oti einai se siskevasia etsi den einai?den tha pliroseis gia ton laptop pou peires sto taxsidi kai ton xrisimopoiouses sto karavi? ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ 

otan einai na giriseis apo to taxsidi sinithos pairneis diadoxika dio aeroplana,tha se elexoun se ola ta aerodromia h mono stis Athinas? ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΕΣΥ (ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ) ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΠΤΗΣΗ.

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Captain Morgan Xairetai!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
1.Isxiei h nootropia gia oti kako ginetai ethinetai o ploiarxos(px an petaxtoune ta apovlita tou ploiou stin thallassa katopin entolis tis etairias tha tin plirosei o ploiarxos) ?Oi poio kato xsiomatikoi tin plironoun pote?
2.Reporta pernei mono o dokimos h oloi sto karavi ektos tou ploiarxou?genika iparxei epieikia sta reporta ton ploiarxon?
3.Otan allazei kapoios etairia,h etairia pou paei tou zitaei ta reporta apo ta proigoumena taxsidia tou?

                                                                Thanks Captain Morgan    :wink:

----------


## Morgan

καλημερα φιλε μου! αυτο που αναφερεις δεν ειναι ακριβως νοοτροπια . Ειναι η πραγματικοτητα που προκυπτει απο ακριβως αυτη την θεση του πλοιαρχου, που ειναι ο ανωτατος αρχοντας, εκπροσωπος του εφοπλιστη στο πλοιο και εκπροσωπος της ελλαδας στον εξω κοσμο. αυτος ειναι ο "προισταμενος" και οπως παντα την πληρωνει ΚΑΙ ο προισταμενος σε ολες σχεδον τις δουλειες ετσι και εδω. Την πληρωνει και αυτος που εσφαλε αλλα και ο Πλοιαρχος που δεν εποπτευσε ας πουμε σωστα, δεν εδωσε (λεμε τωρα ) σωστες εντολες κτλ κτλ . Το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις δεν γινεται πλεον σε "σοβαρες" εταιρειες γιατι τα προστιμα ειναι βαρυα και οι ελεγχοι απο δορυφορους , ακτοφυλακες κτλ μεγαλος. Ακομα και αυτο ομως να γινει, σε ποιον θα δωσει την εντολη η εταιρεια να κανει κατι τετοιο? στον Πλοιαρχο! αρα αυτος και οι αμεσα συνεργατες του στην "πραξη" θα την πληρωσουν (π.χ. υποπλοιαρχος)...Το "πληρωνω" φυσικα εχει διαβαθμισεις! απο επιπληξη μεχρι απομακρυνση .Να θυμασαι οτι στο πλοιο ειναι οι ζωες που βασιζονται στους αξιωματικους. Οι ζωες και η προστασια του περιβαλλοντος.
Ολοι παιρνουν ρεπορτα (αναφορες πλοιαρχου προς εταιρεια) που δεν τους γνωστοποιουνται και εινα απορρητα στην εταιρεια. Εσυ σαν δοκιμος θα παρεις ρεπορτο και "φανερο" ωστε να το δωσεις στην σχολη σου.
Το αν το ρεπορτ ειναι καλο ή κακο , φαινεται απο τον τροπο που σε αντιμετωπιζει η ιδια η εταιρεια.
Υπαρχει επιεικια.
Στο τελευταιο ερωτημα σου θα σου πω οτι απλα οι υπεθυνοι πληρωματων τα λενε μεταξυ τους τηλεφωνικα!

----------


## lamainmusain

Captain Morgan Xairetai!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  elpizo na peraseis opaia an pas stin sigentrosi simera 8)  8) .
1.Iparxei koresmos sto eppagelma tou axsiomatkou tou emporikou nautikou sta ploia pou taxsideuoun se olon ton kosmo?stin ellhnikh aktoploia?
2.Sto mellon vlepeis na iparxei koresmos?
3.Oi ores pou douleuei o dokimos kathimerina einai stin tsita(diladi polles douleies kai grigora) h eiani metria h katastasi?

                                                          Se euxaristo gia alli mia mera
                                                                         Na eisai kala

----------


## Morgan

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ ΟΧΙ , ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ.ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ.

Η ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ.

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Elpizo na perases oraia xtes an piges stin sigentrosi alla kai na min piges pali elpizo na perases oraia 8)  8) .Xsexasa na sou po kati poli simantiko.Tis meres tou pasxa mpika se site tou agglikou emporikou nautikou.Eida kati apisteuto.
1.Ploiarxos se mesi agglikh  etairia pairnei 24.000 agglikes lires to mina diladi peripou 35.000 euro 8O  8O.Dokimos ploiarxos 3000 aglikes lires diladi peripou 4000euro.To vriskeis esi auto alithino?
2.genika xsereis se alles xores misthous kai diarkeia taxsidion?
3.Apo emfanisi,sto ploio prepei na foras kapoia stoli?prepei na eisai kouremenos,ksirismenos ktl?

                                                                Se euxaristo Captain Morgan

Υ.Γ.το αγγλικο site tha prspathiso otan exo xrono na to xsanavro.

----------


## Morgan

Δυστυχως φιλε μου δεν πηγα! υποχρεωσεις στο γραφειο, γονεις...αστα δραμα! 
Σε γενικες γραμμες πρεπει να ξερεις οτι οι Εγγλεζοι ναυτικοι ειναι ακριβοπληρωμενοι. Αυτος ειναι ο ενας απο τους λογους που η αγγλια εχει χασει την ναυτιλια απο τα χερια της και τα λιγα -πλεον- βαπορια αγγλικων εταιρειων , διοικουνται απο Ινδους και Πακιστανους συναδελφους.
Για τα ποσα, δεν γνωριζω , αλλα για να το λενε....
Η διαρκεια ταξιδιων διαφερει οντως ανα χωρα. Οι Σκανδιναβοι εχουν , αν δεν κανω λαθος, 4 μηνες εξω και 4 στο βαπορι...Το ιδιο περιπου και οι Ινδοι.
Για μισθους, δυστυχως δεν εχω ασχοληθει.

Αν εισαι σε ακτοπλοοια πρεπει να εισαι σην πενα.
Αν εισαι σε ποντοπορα πλοια, τοτε ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η σαγιοναρα δια ροπαλου την ωρα που εισαι στην γεφυρα...Αυτος ειναι ο κανονας. Κατα τα αλλα, απλα να εισαι καθαρος. Δεν εχει σημασια ξυρισμενος ή με μουσια! 8)

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai!elpizo na peraseis omorfa to savatokiriako  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .
1.San athipoploiarxos h kai san dokimos iparxei h dinatothta na kleiseis simvolaio me mia etairia px gia ta epomena 5 xronia tha douleueis vasi simvolaiou gia tin idia etairia?
2.To site ton AEN lene oti kata tin diarkeia ton taxsidion simblironeis ena vivlio?ti akrivos einai auto?

                                                                                     Filika, 
                                                                             Lamainmusain  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Υ.Γ.Se poia poli meneis/ergazese?

----------


## Morgan

Γεια σου φιλε μου...

1.ΟΧΙ απο οσο γνωριζω

2. ΚΕΠ=Κατευθυνομενη εκαιδευση επι Πλοιου!
εγχειριδιο που συμπληρωνει ο σπουδαστης κατα την διαρκεια της παραμονης του στο πλοιο, περιεχει σχεδιαγραμματα του πλοιου σου (εσυ τα βαζεις) , λιγες ασκησεις...διαφορες πληροφοριες που πρεπει να ψαξεις το πλοιο για να τις βρεις.
Σε αυτη την βαση θα συνεργαστεις με ολους τους αξιωματικους ωστε να το συμπληρωσεις μεσα στο 6μηνο σου.
Μην το φοβασαι, μην το αμελησεις!


υ.γ. Πειραια

----------


## lamainmusain

Agpeite Captain Morgan Xairetai!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  elpizo na perases oraia to savatokiriako sou  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ego eutixos to perasa savato kai kiriaki vradi piga gia sinema kai fliperakia 8)  8) 

1.Captain Morgan Efoson den iparxei sinithos simvolaio gia ton axsiomatiko
giati stis skandinavikes xores exoun 4 mines taxsidi 4 mines steria?diladi to poso tha meineis stin steria sto kanonizei h etairia?
2.Sta poli zesta klimata h sta poli kria pos voleuesai stin kampina sou oste na min zestenesai/krioneis?

                                                                            Me ektimisi 
                                                                           Lamainmusain

Y.Γ μιας και τα προσωπικα μυνηματα που σου εχω στειλει δεν σου ερχονται μηπως εχεις διευθυνση email να σου στειλω email για κατι που θελω να σου πω εκτος forum?

----------


## Morgan

καλησπερα.
Μιλησαμε για Ελλαδα οχι για Σκανδιναβια.
Εκει υπαρχει ενα ιδιοτυπο συστημα συμφωνιας μεταξυ ναυτικων και εταιρειας και ναι αυτοι ειναι που στο περιπου σου κανονιζουν ποσο θα μεινεις εξω. Αυτοι και οι οικονομικες αναγκες.
Εδω ισχυει οτι μπαρκαρεις και δηλωνεις στην εταιρεια ποτε το βλεπεις να εισαι ετοιμος να ξαναφυγεις...(μετα απο 2-3-4-5-6 μηνες ξερω γω).

Aircondition/καλοριφερ φυσικα!!!! σου ειπα οτι εχεις ολα τα κομφορ .... :wink: 


υ.γ. cleivas@pathfinder.gr

----------


## GETMAN03

Morgan, 

Συγχαρητηρια για τις συμβουλες σου. Μακαρι να υπήρχε καποιος και πριν απο 15 χρονια να τις δινει ετσι απλοχερα και με ευκολη προσβαση πριν παρουμε και εμεις την αποφαση μας. Keep going κανεις  καλη δουλεια.

X/mous
Getman  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

αμα σε βλεπω συχνοτερα εδω μεσα ειναι σιγουρο πως θα βοηθηθω και γω πολυ !

στο να λεω στον κοσμο τι παιζει με βοηθησαν καποιοι δασκαλοι που ειχα  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Hello Captain Morgan!sorry gia to lathos :?  :? 
1.Poia apo tis AEN proteineis os kaliteri?
2.oi exsetaseis gia na aneveis vathmo einai diskoles?

                                                 Se euxaristo kai pali Captain Morgan

----------


## Morgan

1.Υδρα/Μηχανιωνα/Χανια
Ευκολοτερη θεωρειται η Χιος ενω ο Ασπροπυργος εχει το καλο οτι δεν ειναι εσωκλειστη σχολη

Αλλες σχολες , οχι δυσκολες ειναι η Κεφαλονια και η Πρεβεζα


2.ΟΧΙ

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .Elpizo ston Peiraia na mhn kanei tosi zesti osi edo.Edo pantos skame kai kirios giati exei arketi igrasia.
1.Diladi Morgan oi etairies theoroun kaliterous tous apofoitous apo mhxaniona,idra,xania kai xoi apo aspropirgo?
2.Giati oi Ellhnikes etairies den proteimoun Pakistanous h Indous axsiomatkous na tous erxetai poio ftina?
3.Ploia tis Pontoporou pou einai ipo ellinikh simaia den tha eprepe megalo kommati tou pliromatos(oxi mono oi axsiomatikoi) na einai ellhnes?

                                                                    Thanks Captain Morgan

Υ.Γ.ελπιζω να πηγαινεις για κανενα μπανιο  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> 1.Diladi Morgan oi etairies theoroun kaliterous tous apofoitous apo mhxaniona,idra,xania kai xoi apo aspropirgo?
> 2.Giati oi Ellhnikes etairies den proteimoun Pakistanous h Indous axsiomatkous na tous erxetai poio ftina?
> 3.Ploia tis Pontoporou pou einai ipo ellinikh simaia den tha eprepe megalo kommati tou pliromatos(oxi mono oi axsiomatikoi) na einai ellhnes?


1.ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ NAI
2.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ.
ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΙΠΙΝΕΖΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ (ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ/ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ)......Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΑΞ/ΚΩΝ...
3.ΟΧΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ, ΟΣΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΤΕΙ/ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΘΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΤΟΥΣ!

Υ.Γ.ΠΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ!

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Chrhsto Xairetai  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!Elpizo na eisai kala kai se euxaristo poli pou apantises sto email mou.Thelo na se rotiso ta exsis

1.Iparxei koresmos axsiomatikon pou exoun poiasei douleia se grafeia?
2.An den exeis ptixio AEI,exeis teleiosei tin AEN exeis kanei 3-4 taxsidia san anthipoploiarxos,o misthos sou einai ligoteros apo 3000 euro pou tha itan an exeis teleiosei AEI?
3.Iparxoun kamarotoi sta fortiga kai sta dexsamenoploia?

                                                              Na eisai kala Captain Morgan

Y.Γ σου εστειλα και αλλο email.

----------


## Morgan

> 1.Iparxei koresmos axsiomatikon pou exoun poiasei douleia se grafeia?
> 2.An den exeis ptixio AEI,exeis teleiosei tin AEN exeis kanei 3-4 taxsidia san anthipoploiarxos,o misthos sou einai ligoteros apo 3000 euro pou tha itan an exeis teleiosei AEI?
> 3.Iparxoun kamarotoi sta fortiga kai sta dexsamenoploia?.


1.Κατα την γνωμη μου οχι, μαλλον το αντιθετο.
2.ειναι αναλογα την θεση, αλλα ενα χαρτι παντα μετραει στα συν. Ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα ξεκινησεις αμεσως με αυτα τα χρηματα.Βεβαια 3-4 ταξιδια σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος σε κανουν σχεδον γραμματικο (υποπλοιαρχο) σε υπηρεσια. Αρα παιρνεις και αυτο το διπλωμα και παιζεις αλλιως. Με το χαρτι του Β Πλοιαρχου, δυσκολα θα πεσεις καιτω απο 2800...αυτα παλι τονιζω εχουν να κανουν με την εταιρεια και την θεση.
3.Οχι , σχδον πουθενα.
Απο οτι ξερω οι παλιοι καμαρωτοι εχουν γινει μαγειροκαμαρωτοι τωρα στα γκαζαδικα, δηλαδη μαγειρες...

----------


## lamainmusain

Agapeite Morgan Xairetai!!!

1.Poses ores tin hmera douleuei peripou enas nautikos se grafeio?
2.Posa xrhmata vgazei mia etairia me dexsamenoploia apo moia mesis apostasis naulosh gia ena meshs xoritikothtas dexsamenoplio?
3.Kpapoios pou exei doulepsei se pontopora ploia arketa xronia mporei na doulepsei se krouazieroploia/epivathga?

                                                              Kalh sinexeia Captain Morgan.

----------


## Morgan

> Agapeite Morgan Xairetai!!!
> 
> 1.Poses ores tin hmera douleuei peripou enas nautikos se grafeio?
> 2.Posa xrhmata vgazei mia etairia me dexsamenoploia apo moia mesis apostasis naulosh gia ena meshs xoritikothtas dexsamenoplio?
> 3.Kpapoios pou exei doulepsei se pontopora ploia arketa xronia mporei na doulepsei se krouazieroploia/epivathga?
> 
>                                                               Kalh sinexeia Captain Morgan.


1.12 αναλογα το τμημα
2.ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ  :wink:  αυτα δεν λεγονται
3.Γιατι οχι?

τι κανεις φιλε μου??

----------


## lamainmusain

Vasika autos o kairos einai ligo Diskolos.Sto frontistirio Agglikon(pao gia to proficiency) mas exoun allaxsei ta fota giati teleionoume.Sto panepistimio se dio treis evdomades xsekiname exsetastiki opote katalavaineis.Stin noimatikh(glossa kofon) grafo to teliko diagonisma gia na paro to ptixio kai thelei epanallipsi ola apo tin arxi.Me ta mathimata kitharas ta pao oloena kai kalitera.Kai telos me ton Erithro Stauro piga sto agona olimbiakou Arh gia na kalipsoume igeionomika ton agona(an parateirhses einai ta paideia me tis Kokkines Stoles).Esi pos ta pas?

----------


## Morgan

Ζαλιστηκα!


εγω κανω...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!

----------


## triad

[quote="lamainmusain"]Vasika autos o kairos einai ligo Diskolos.

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΣ?ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ?ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ PROFICIENCY ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΠΕΡΣΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ.ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΙΣ, ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ.ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ, ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙΣ

----------


## efouskayak

Καλό διάβασμα και καλή επιτυχία και απο εμένα   :Very Happy:

----------


## lamainmusain

Σας ευχαρστω παιδια ολους για τον ενδιαφερον σας!!!!να ειστε καλα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Για CPE δεν δινω τωρα απλος τελειωνουν τα μαθηματα στο φροντιστηριο και μας βαζουν πολλες ασκησεις.Morgan με κανεις και ανυσηχω  :Sad:   :Sad:  γιατι κανεις υπομονη :?: 


Y.Γ σε ευχαριστω για το email

----------


## Morgan

> γιατι κανεις υπομονη :?:


εχω τους λογους μου συντροφε  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλο κουραγιο και στους δυο μας τοτε :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

συνηθειο ειναι!

φτιαξε λιγο τις ερωτησεις που μου κανες και βαλτες στον οδηγο εργασιας για το γραφειο"Οδηγός-Tμήματα εταιρείας"...
εχουν πολυ ενδιαφερον!

----------


## lamainmusain

Αγαπειτε μου Morgan Χαιρεται  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  αυτη την στιγμη που σου γραφω λιωνω απο την κουραση στην καρεκλα.Ετρεχα ολοι μερα να προμηθευτω σημειωσεις μιας και ολο το φοιτιτολόι ειναι Πατρα  και εχει ξεκινησει διαβασμα.
Συγχωρεσε με αλλα εχω τοσα στο μυαλο μου αυτον τον καιρο που δεν θυμαμε τι σε ρωτησα στο προσωπικο μυνημα.

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο Χαιρεται  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Προσπαθησα να περασω τις ερωτησεις εκει που μου ειπες αλλα ειναι κλειδωμενο :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Ναυτικες "ειδικοτητες" στην ξηρα..

δοκιμασε εδω Χρησταρα

----------


## Morgan

....σου απαντησα με 2 κουβεντες "πλοια ποντοπορα"....

----------


## efouskayak

αληθεύει οτι καπετάνιοι και μηχανικοί έχουν μία άτυπη κόντρα μεταξύ τους :?: 

Εχουν και παρατσούκλια νομίζω :!:

----------


## Morgan

> αληθεύει οτι καπετάνιοι και μηχανικοί έχουν μία άτυπη κόντρα μεταξύ τους :?: 
> 
> Εχουν και παρατσούκλια νομίζω :!:


εννοειται!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλά το θυμόμουν ... για πές κανένα καλό  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

ειναι βρωμολεξεις!!! δεν κανει ντρεπομαι

----------


## efouskayak

Εσύ ντρέπεσαι;   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Μάλλον ο χώρος δεν το επιτρέπει...καλά θα μας τα πείς όλα όμως στην συνάντηση  :wink: θα είσαι η έκπληξη  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

o χωρος και το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ το απαγορευουν!
απο κοντα το συζηταμε! (μην ειναι κανας λαδο... μπροστα ομως) :lol:
ασε γιατι αυτοι λενε χειροτερα!

----------


## GETMAN03

> o χωρος και το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ το απαγορευουν!
> απο κοντα το συζηταμε! (μην ειναι κανας λαδο... μπροστα ομως) :lol:
> ασε γιατι αυτοι λενε χειροτερα!


Ηταν σε καποια φαση σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο ενας Αος μηχανικος ο οποιος μεμφοταν συνεχεια τον καπετανιο λεγοντας του συνεχεια οτι ειναι μονιμα στην καρεκλα του μην κανοντας τιποτα το σπουδαιο εν συγκρισει με εκεινον οπου κατεβαινε στο μηχ/σιο το πρωι και εβγαινε το βραδυ.

Αυτο το βιολι συνεχιστηκε για αρκετο καιρο μεχρι που καποια ωραια πρωια ο καπετανιος τα παιρνει με τις βλακειες που του ελεγε ο πρωτος και τοιυ προτεινει να αλλαξουν ποστο και αρμιδιοτητες. Ο πρωτος αλλο που δεν ηθελε το αποδεχτηκε και τραβηξε για τη γεφυρα ενω ο καπετανιος πηγε για τα κατω.

Την πρωτη μερα ο καπετανιος ζοριστηκε λιγο. Μερικα αλαρμ απο ντελαβαλ, ηλεκτρομηχανες και boilers.

την δευτερη μερα μια απο τα ιδια αλλα χειροτερα, σεντινες, θερμοκρασιες ενα σωρο. Τρελλαμενος ετρεχε και δεν μπορουσε να τα βγαλει περα.

Την τριτη μερα δε η αποθεωση. shut down κυριας μηχανης, πηδαλιου, αντλιων θαλασσης με αποκορυφωμα το black out.

Αποκαμωμενος καλει τον Αο μηχανικο στη γεφυρα και του λεει:

Chief, Θα ελεγα να σταματησουμε αυτο το πειραμα διοτι πολυ φοβουμαι οτι δεν τα καταφερνω και θα παθουμε καμια ζημια.

Ελα ρε καπετανιε μην σε ανησυχει καθολου. Εχουμε κατσει σε ξερα εδω και δυο μερες.


Μπορει να μην ειναι το forum με τα ανεκδοτα αλλα νομιζω οτι κολλαγε τα μαλα.

----------


## efouskayak

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: αν κολάει λέει....  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> o χωρος και το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ το απαγορευουν!
> απο κοντα το συζηταμε! (μην ειναι κανας λαδο... μπροστα ομως) :lol:
> ασε γιατι αυτοι λενε χειροτερα!
> 
> 
> Ηταν σε καποια φαση σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο ενας Αος μηχανικος ο οποιος μεμφοταν συνεχεια τον καπετανιο λεγοντας του συνεχεια οτι ειναι μονιμα στην καρεκλα του μην κανοντας τιποτα το σπουδαιο εν συγκρισει με εκεινον οπου κατεβαινε στο μηχ/σιο το πρωι και εβγαινε το βραδυ.
> 
> ...



αχχχχ τι μου θυμισες 
χαχαχαχαχα

εδω ρε σεις ανεβαινουν στην γεφυρα να δουν λιγο ηλιο, στην βαρδια μας και δεν πιστευουν τι βλεπουν (δεν εχουν συνηθισει).

ασε που οταν εχει λιγο vibration  λενε "τι κανεις παλι ο μαλ.ας εκει πανω"...."σιγα την επιστημη..."

----------


## Morgan

εχουμε ομως και μεις κατι ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΥΣΣΣΣ

getman ακουςςς??

----------


## GETMAN03

> εχουμε ομως και μεις κατι ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΥΣΣΣΣ
> 
> getman ακουςςς??


Σ' ακουω συναδελφε. Οφειλω να προσθεσω οτι τελικα ειναι ολα χημεια εκει μεσα.

----------


## triad

Ηταν σε καποια φαση σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο ενας Αος μηχανικος ο οποιος μεμφοταν συνεχεια τον καπετανιο λεγοντας του συνεχεια οτι ειναι...

ΚΑΛΟΟΟ!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> εχουμε ομως και μεις κατι ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΥΣΣΣΣ
> 
> getman ακουςςς??
> 
> 
> Σ' ακουω συναδελφε. Οφειλω να προσθεσω οτι τελικα ειναι ολα χημεια εκει μεσα.


Χημικη αντιδραση να μην γινει ομως.....

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα GetMAN οι ιστορια σου φοβερη :lol:  :lol: ειναι αληθινη ιστορια η ανεκδοτο :?:

----------


## lamainmusain

Πριν απο λιγο καιρο μιλουσα με ενα παιδι απο τις ΑΕΝ(απο 'τι καταλαβα απο ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου) και μου ειπε οτι ελειπε σε εκπεδευτικο ταξιδι απο αρχες Μαρτη μεχρι αρχες Απριλη αν δεν κανω λαθος.Ειναι δυνατον ο δοκιμος να κανει ταξιδια περα απο τα 2 εξαμηνιαια πρακτικης και μαλιστα σε περιοδο θεωριτικου εξαμηνου?

----------


## Morgan

> Πριν απο λιγο καιρο μιλουσα με ενα παιδι απο τις ΑΕΝ(απο 'τι καταλαβα απο ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου) και μου ειπε οτι ελειπε σε εκπεδευτικο ταξιδι απο αρχες Μαρτη μεχρι αρχες Απριλη αν δεν κανω λαθος.Ειναι δυνατον ο δοκιμος να κανει ταξιδια περα απο τα 2 εξαμηνιαια πρακτικης και μαλιστα σε περιοδο θεωριτικου εξαμηνου?


δεν θυμαμαι αν η περιοδος η χρονικη που αναφερεις ειναι περιοδος μαθηματων (πρεπει να κοιταξουμε το προγραμμα). Παρα ταυτα ΝΑΙ ειναι δυνατον σε μια περιπτωση ή καλυτερα σε δυο περιπτωσεις :α.αν δεν εχει συμπληρωσει 2 εξαμηνα αλλα εχει κανει ας πουμε 2 5μηνα (οποτε του λειπουν 2 μηνες) και β.στην περιπτωση που θελει για οικονομικους λογους ή για επιπλεον εμπειρια σε κανα ποσταλι κτλ.

----------


## lamainmusain

Xρηστο Καλημερα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 Το παιδι ηταν σε μεγαλο ετος απο 'τι ελεγε το profile του.Τετοιους μηνες θα μπορουσε να λειπει μονο στο 1ο θαλλασιο ταξιδι που ειναι στο 1ο ετος και παλι 
οχι για 1-2 μηνες.Απο 'τι ειπε στο forum ηταν λεει σε ενα σαποιοκαραβο χωρις 
ιντερνετ και δεν εβλεπε την στιγμη να φυγει αν θυμαμε καλα τα λογια του.Τελος παντων δεν ειναι εκει η ουσια.
Τα απορίας αξια ειναι αν σου δινει αδεια η σχολη για οικονομικους λογους να κανεις ταξιδια κατα την διαρκεια των θεωρητικων εξαμηνων και για ποσο διαστημα    :?: και το δευτερον πως βρηκε εταιρια για να κανει ταξιδι 2 μηνων :?: βεβαια θα μπορουσε να υπογραψει 6 μηνες συμβόλαιο και να δουλεψει 2 μηνες,1 μηνα να τον κρατησει για τα εξοδα του και τον αλλο για το εισητηριο της επιστροφης.

----------


## Morgan

> Xρηστο Καλημερα   
>  Το παιδι ηταν σε μεγαλο ετος απο 'τι ελεγε το profile του.Τετοιους μηνες θα μπορουσε να λειπει μονο στο 1ο θαλλασιο ταξιδι που ειναι στο 1ο ετος και παλι 
> οχι για 1-2 μηνες.Απο 'τι ειπε στο forum ηταν λεει σε ενα σαποιοκαραβο χωρις 
> ιντερνετ και δεν εβλεπε την στιγμη να φυγει αν θυμαμε καλα τα λογια του.Τελος παντων δεν ειναι εκει η ουσια.
> Τα απορίας αξια ειναι αν σου δινει αδεια η σχολη για οικονομικους λογους να κανεις ταξιδια κατα την διαρκεια των θεωρητικων εξαμηνων και για ποσο διαστημα    :?: και το δευτερον πως βρηκε εταιρια για να κανει ταξιδι 2 μηνων :?: βεβαια θα μπορουσε να υπογραψει 6 μηνες συμβόλαιο και να δουλεψει 2 μηνες,1 μηνα να τον κρατησει για τα εξοδα του και τον αλλο για το εισητηριο της επιστροφης.


Μεταξυ 3-4 ετους αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει ενα κενο που μπορει καποιος να ταξιδεψει για 2 μηνες.
η σχολη δεν δινει αδεια για οικονομικους λογους οπως επισης δεν δινει αδεια για να συμπληρωσεις εσυ τους μηνες που σου λειπουν.
κοιτα ακριβως το προγραμμα σπουδων που εχουμε αναρτησει σε αλλο τοπικ και θα βρεις που ακριβως υπαρχει κενο.
στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι φανερο οτι το παιδι επρεπε να συμπληρωσει την υπηρεσια του και γιαυτο ταξιδεψε 2 μηνες "τσοντα"...
Το να βρεις εταιρεια ειναι ευκολο! πας στην εταιρεια που ησουν μεχρι τωρα και τους ζητας να σε εξυπηρετησουν! αλλο που δεν θελουν!!,

το "σαπιοκαραβο" και το ιντερνετ ειναι 2 διαφορετικα θεματα.
δηλαδη αν ειχε ιντερνετ θα ηταν καλο? Πιστεψε με με υπαρχουν σαπιοκαραβα με δικτυο και βασιλοβαπορα με τιποτα!

Αλλωστε σου εχω πει τι ισχυει με το διαδικτυο στα καραβια και μαλλον βελεπεις οτι ειναι περιπου ετσι... :wink:

----------


## GETMAN03

[quote="Morgan"]


> Πιστεψε με με υπαρχουν σαπιοκαραβα με δικτυο και βασιλοβαπορα με τιποτα!


Σωπα καλε τι λες τωρα? Εμεις ειχαμε τα παντα στο newbuilding. Δορυφορικη, ιντερνετ, προσωπικο e-mail.

Για τους αναγνωστες: Παιδια σαρκασμος ειναι. Η μονη αληθεια ειναι το  newbuilding.

Ο morgan ξερει.....   8)

----------


## Morgan

τα νεοκτιστα βαπορια ειναι για ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΝΕ με το κεφαλαιο και τους εφοπλιστες σαν μερικους - μερικους!!  :twisted: 

εμεις εχουμε δει newbuilding  μονο σε "μοντελο" και μεσα στην γυαλα του!

μηπως ειχατε και γκεισες να σας κανουν σιατσου???

----------


## GETMAN03

H Κακια θα σου μεινει. Να ερχοσουν στην Κορεα στα Βαφτισια να το εβλεπες και απο κοντα. Κουραγιο θα ελθει επισκευη.... :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

δεν προλαβαινω ουτε στην Ελευσινα να παω και να ερθει ...
εργαζομαι!

----------


## GETMAN03

Καλα θα σου παρω δωρο πετσετουλες για τον ιδρώτα..... :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

> Καλα θα σου παρω δωρο πετσετουλες για τον ιδρώτα..... :twisted:  :twisted:


σαν τις δικες σου? αν θες λιγο πιο αποροφητικες!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο και  GETMAN χαιρεται   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .Θελω να ρωτησω αν σε περιπτωση καποιος μεσα στο πλοιο παθει κατι και χρειστει νοσηλεια σε νοσοκομειο τι γινεται?

----------


## GETMAN03

lamainmusain γεια σου. Μαλλον εθιξες εναν απο τους σημαντικοτερους τομεις της ζωης εν πλω ο οποιος εξαρταται σε ενα παρα πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο στην τυχη. Τουτ'εστιν αν παθεις κατι σοβαρο και ειναι επιβεβλημενη η μεταφορα σε Νοσοκομειο τοτε πρεπει να εισαι τυχερος να ειναι κοντα σε στερια το πλοιο αλλιως καταπλεει το πλοιο στον πλησιεστερο λιμενα για αποβιβαση.

Στο πλοιο παρεχονται τα βασικα της ιατροφαρμακευτικης περιθαλψης μαζι με μια μεγαλη ποικιλια φαρμακων. Οπως καταλαβαινεις στα ποντοπορα δεν υπαρχει ιατρος και τον ρολο παιζουν οι Πλοιαρχος και Υπ/χος. 

Ο υπογραφων εχω κανει ραμματα σε δυο τραυματισμους στον πρωτο με τον Πλοιαρχο και στον δευτερο μονος μου. Για τον τραυματια και αυτο ειναι τυχη, δηλαδη να ξερει καποιος να ραβει :!:  :!: 

Νομιζω απο τα παραπανω μπορεις να βγαλεις καποιο συμπερασμα.

----------


## lamainmusain

Τα φορτηγα ποσο περιπου μενουν στο λιμανι?γιατι μενουν περισσοτερο απο τα δεξαμενοπλοια?

----------


## chrb

Τα ΕΓ και ΕΓ/ΟΓ έχουν χώρο για ελικόπτερο , ακόμα και τα παλιά (το μεγαλύτερο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα συνήθως) όμως από 80 μέτρα και κάτω δεν έχουν συνήθως. Εδώ όμως έχουμε μικρά δρομολόγια. Όμως σύμφωνα με μια σημαντική απόφαση από το καλοκαίρι αυτό όλοι οι νέοι γιατροί θα μπορούν να κάνουν το αγροτικό τους πάνω σε ένα ferry. 3 μήνες το χρόνο...
Και στα φορτηγά όμως νομίζω πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα προσέγγισης ελικοπτέρου.Όχι όμως αν βρισκεται το πλοίο στη μέση του Ατλαντικού...

----------


## Morgan

> Και στα φορτηγά όμως νομίζω πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα προσέγγισης ελικοπτέρου.Όχι όμως αν βρισκεται το πλοίο στη μέση του Ατλαντικού...



εχουν σχεδον ολα χωρο για ελικοπτερο.
αν ομως οπως σωστα λες εισαι στην μεση του ωκεανου....ειναι ανευ ουσιας...

----------


## Morgan

> Τα φορτηγα ποσο περιπου μενουν στο λιμανι?γιατι μενουν περισσοτερο απο τα δεξαμενοπλοια?


εχει απαντηθει  :wink: 
κανε αναζητηση  :idea:

----------


## lamainmusain

Αγαπειτε Morgan και ολα σε ολα τα μελη του Club Χαιρεται!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα :wink:  :wink: 
    Οι αξωματικοι εχουν δικαιωμα να επιβαλουν ποινη σε καποιον απο τους ναυτες η σε μηχανικο?εως τι ποινη μπορει να ειναι αυτη?αν σαν αξιωματικος δινεις καποιες λογικες εντολες και δεν σε ακουνε τι μπορεις να κανεις?
     Ε/Γ σημαινει επιβατηγο?
     Ο/Γ σημαινει οχηματαγωγο?

                                                                                 Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Morgan

Δεν υπαρχουν ποινες , "ποινες".
αν εχεις καποι προβλημα συνεργασιας ή άρνησης εκτελεσης εργασιας , το αναφερεις στο Πλοιαρχο και εκεινος κινει τις διαδικασιες..

----------


## GETMAN03

> Δεν υπαρχουν ποινες , "ποινες".
> αν εχεις καποι προβλημα συνεργασιας ή άρνησης εκτελεσης εργασιας , το αναφερεις στο Πλοιαρχο και εκεινος κινει τις διαδικασιες..


Δυστυχως ομως πολυ δυσκολα εφαρμοζονται οι διαδικασιες διοτι ο μοναδικος τροπος να βαλεις καποιον σε ταξη και να μην σου κανει το βαπορι ανω κατω ειναι να τον διωξεις. Αυτο εχει καποιο κοστος στην εταιρεια η οποια με παντιους τροπους θα προσπαθησει να το απωθησει. 
"ελα μωρε κανε λιγο υπομονη σε 2 μηνες θα φυγει........."

Και καπως ετσι φτανεις στο σημειο οχι μονο τον κοσμο να μην μπορεις να κουμανταρεις αλλα ουτε να κανεις την δουλεια σου. 

Ο μονος τροπος ειναι να κανεις τον ζορικο απο την αρχη και να εισαι διπλωματης.

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> Δεν υπαρχουν ποινες , "ποινες".
> αν εχεις καποι προβλημα συνεργασιας ή άρνησης εκτελεσης εργασιας , το αναφερεις στο Πλοιαρχο και εκεινος κινει τις διαδικασιες..
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως ομως πολυ δυσκολα εφαρμοζονται οι διαδικασιες διοτι ο μοναδικος τροπος να βαλεις καποιον σε ταξη και να μην σου κανει το βαπορι ανω κατω ειναι να τον διωξεις. Αυτο εχει καποιο κοστος στην εταιρεια η οποια με παντιους τροπους θα προσπαθησει να το απωθησει. 
> "ελα μωρε κανε λιγο υπομονη σε 2 μηνες θα φυγει........."
> 
> ...



μα η διαδικασια ειναι αυτη ακριβως : να τον διωξεις (και να τον πληρωσεις φυσικα)...

ειναι δυσκολη παντως η δουλεια σε αυτο τον τομεα του αξ/κου...για να μην τον καβαλησουν κι'ολας...

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο.
1.Στο συμβολαιο που υπογραφει ενας αξιωματικος υπαρχει κατωτατο οριο παραμωνεις στο πλοιο πχ 2 μηνες?
2.Αν σαν αξιωματικος θελεις να κανεις ταξιδια 3-4 μηνων γινεται?


                                                                                Με εκτιμηση,
                                                                                  Χρηστος.

----------


## Morgan

> Χρηστο να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο.
> 1.Στο συμβολαιο που υπογραφει ενας αξιωματικος υπαρχει κατωτατο οριο παραμωνεις στο πλοιο πχ 2 μηνες?
> 2.Αν σαν αξιωματικος θελεις να κανεις ταξιδια 3-4 μηνων γινεται?
> 
> 
>                                                                                 Με εκτιμηση,
>                                                                                   Χρηστος.


Εχουν απαντηθει και τα 2 Chris!  6μηνες ειναι οι συμβασεις.
για το νο.2 κανε αναζητηση σε προηγουμενες σελιδες.. :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Δυστυχως ομως πολυ δυσκολα εφαρμοζονται οι διαδικασιες διοτι ο μοναδικος τροπος να βαλεις καποιον σε ταξη και να μην σου κανει το βαπορι ανω κατω ειναι να τον διωξεις. Αυτο εχει καποιο κοστος στην εταιρεια η οποια με παντιους τροπους θα προσπαθησει να το απωθησει.


Και τι γινεται αν το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ειναι ο ιδιος ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ????

----------


## GETMAN03

> Και τι γινεται αν το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ειναι ο ιδιος ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ????


:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Εδω ως γνωστον δηλωνεις μια παρατησουλα και πας στο σπιτι σου!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο Χαιρεται(και φυσικα σε ολα τα μελοι του φορουμ)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

   Απλος αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω και δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα ειναι,αποφασιζεις οτι θες να δουλευεις  στα ποντοπορα τριμηνα,απο οτι μου εχει γραψει(σελιδα 1)η συμβαση ειναι 6 μηνες για τα δεξαμενοπλοια, αν αποφασισεις να φυγεις ποιο νωρις τα εισητηρια τα πληρωνεις εσυ.Δεν υπαρχουν αλλες κυρωσεις που εφυγες ποιο νωρις?η εταιρια υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην σε πρωτιμα επειδη στα ταξιδια που κανεις αντι να κανεις 6 μηνες κανεις τρεις?

                                                                                Με εκτιμηση,
                                                                                   Χρηστος

----------


## Morgan

> αποφασιζεις οτι θες να δουλευεις  στα ποντοπορα τριμηνα,απο οτι μου εχει γραψει(σελιδα 1)η συμβαση ειναι 6 μηνες για τα δεξαμενοπλοια, αν αποφασισεις να φυγεις ποιο νωρις τα εισητηρια τα πληρωνεις εσυ.Δεν υπαρχουν αλλες κυρωσεις που εφυγες ποιο νωρις?η εταιρια υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην σε πρωτιμα επειδη στα ταξιδια που κανεις αντι να κανεις 6 μηνες κανεις τρεις?



αν αυτο το κανεις συστημα, τοτε πιθανοτατα να χεις προβλημα.. 8) 
αλλα γινεται πολυ συχνα  :idea:

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο και σε ολα τα μελοι τα Club πολλα χιαρεται  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  θελω να ρωτησω

1.Οταν ενα πλοιο ας πουμε φορτωσει πετρελαιο στην σιγκαπουρη και πρεπει να το παει Αθηνα,υπαρχει πιεση χρονου?δηλαδη η εταιρια πιεζει οτι σε τρεις μερες το καραβι πρεπει να ειναι Πειραια βρεξει-χιονισει?πεσε οτι πεσει σε κακοκαιρια βρε αδελφε?
2.το συμβολαιο που υπογραφει ο δοκιμος τι περιλαμβανει?Υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξει ο δοκιμος?
3.Υπαρχουν εταιριες που καθυστερουν στην πληρωμη?

                                                                          Να περνατε καλα.

----------


## Morgan

> 1.Οταν ενα πλοιο ας πουμε φορτωσει πετρελαιο στην σιγκαπουρη ..............υπαρχει πιεση χρονου?δηλαδη η εταιρια πιεζει οτι σε τρεις μερες το καραβι πρεπει να ειναι Πειραια βρεξει-χιονισει?πεσε οτι πεσει σε κακοκαιρια βρε αδελφε?
> 2.το συμβολαιο που υπογραφει ο δοκιμος τι περιλαμβανει?Υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξει ο δοκιμος?
> 3.Υπαρχουν εταιριες που καθυστερουν στην πληρωμη?


1.Ολα τα ναυλοσυμφωνα, Charter party , υπογραφονται αναφεροντας οτι το βαπορι θα εκτελεσει το ταξιδι βαση μιας συγκεριμενης ταχυτητας. Π.χ. 13,5 κομβους. Δηλ. 13,5 μιλια/ωρα.
Μετρωντας τα μιλια και διαιροντας με την ταχυτητα βλεπεις σε ποσες μερες πρεπει να γινει το ταξιδι παντα ομως ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΟΣ (weather and safe navigation permitted) και χωρις αλλες Αναπαντεχες καθυστερησεις (w/o extraordinary delays). Αρα ξερεις απο την αρχη και εσυ (η εταιρεια)  και οι ναυλωτες ποτε περιπου θα εισαι στο λιμανι εκφορτωσης.Δεν μπορει να σε πιεσει κανεις να γινεις Σουπερμαν  :wink: 

2.Νομιζω το χουμε ξαναπει .
Γενικα περιλαμβανει, μισθο, επιδοματα , δωρα, διαρκεια συμβασης, ειδικοτητα κτλ.
3.Σε τεραστιο ποσοστο οι εταιρειες της ποντοπορου καταβαλλουν κανονικα τους μισθους, μην ανησυχεις.

----------


## lamainmusain

Αγαπητα μελοι χαιρεται
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 θα ηθελα να ρωτησω

1.σε περιπτωση που μια εταιρια διωξει ατομο απο το πλοιο,πρεπει να του δωσει αποζημιωση?
2.ο ανθιποπλοιαρχος δινει εντολες(σε λογικα πλαισια)?δηλαδη μπορει να πει του λωστρομου θελω 
τα πραγματα απο την αποθηκη να πανε στο ταδε δωματιο η μονο ο υποπλοιαρχος και ο πλοιαρχος δινουν?
3.Οι αξιωματικοι γεφυρας μπορουν να δωσουν εντολες στους αξιωματικους μηχανης(σε λογικα πλαισια και παλι)?πχ ο γ πλοιαρχος στον α μηχανικο

----------


## Morgan

1.εξαρταται / λογικα ναι
2.ναι αλλα δεν ειναι η δουλεια του αυτη, να εχει επαφες με τον λοστρομο.
Στο λιμανι μπορει και ζηταει την ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ. Δεν ειναι ολα θεμα διαταγων , υπαρχει σεβασμος και υπευθυνοτητα στο τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανει ο καθενας για να λειτουργησουν ΣΩΣΤΑ τα πραγματα σε εναν ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΧΩΡΟ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ . :wink:  :wink: 
3. Ο υποπλοιαρχος και ο Πλοιαρχος ναι, αλλα δεν ειναι"αυτοσκοπος" και εχει να κανει μονο στην ουσια ειτε με θεματα operation ειτε με θεματα καθημερινων προβληματων. Δεν ξυπνανε ηλαδη μια μερα και αρχιζουν να δινουν διαταγες  :wink:  ο Ανθυποπλοιαρχος δεν εχει καμμια δουλεια με τους μηχανικους..

----------


## Morgan

εχεις μια μικρη μανια με τις διαταγες ή μου φαινεται βρε Χρηστο???
Αρμοδιοτητες & ευθυνες διαχωριζουν οι βαθμοι , οχι εντολες!! 8)

----------


## lamainmusain

Απλος ηθελα να δω αν υπαρχει στρατιωτικη νοοτροποια στο πλοιο,του στυλ εσυ εκει εσει εδω,αυτο το θελω σε τοση ωρα γιατι αλλιως θα το μετανιωσεις κλπ αυτο  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

...Και μετα σε πετανε στην θαλασσα!!!!!!

 :Surprised: ops: 
οχι.σχεσεις αλληλοσεβασμου πρεπει να υπαρχουν γιατι οπου αυτο δεν γινεται, αυτοματα σε χαρακτηριζουν.....καταλαβαινεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## lamainmusain

Αγαπατητα μελοι του naytilia.gr Χαιρεται,

          Θελω να ρωτησω αν στο ποντοπορο πλοιο υπαρχει τηλεφωνο?και τι ειναι οι καρτες mini-M?

                                                                             Ευχαριστω.

Y.Γ Chris πηγες στην συνάντηση       :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Θελω να ρωτησω αν στο ποντοπορο πλοιο υπαρχει τηλεφωνο?και τι ειναι οι καρτες mini-M?



Ντροπη να ρωτας τετοια ραγματα μετα απο τοσο καιρο!!  :Very Happy:  
κατι σαν χρονοκαρτες ειναι


δεν μπορεσα να παω (αν λες για μενα , ημαστε πολλοι Chris εδω γυρω)

----------


## lamainmusain

Εσενα εννοουσα :wink: Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οταν ασχολεισε με τα ναυτιλιακα ειτε εκτος θαλασσας ειτε εντος εντριβεις πολυ στα αγγλικα  :!:  :!:  :!: σωστα :?:  :?: 

1.Οι ασκησεις στο πλοιο τηρουνται οπως οριζει η solas η οτι αποφασισει ο πλοιαρχος?
2.Οι περισσοτερες εταιριες τηρουν την solas(οχι μονο ως προς τις ασκησεις αλλα και ως προς τα σωστικα μεσα που πρεπει να υπαρχουν,τις προδιαγραφες του πλοιου κλπ)?
3.Τις καρτες τηλεφωνιας απο που τις προμηθευεσε?το τηλεφωνο ειναι δορυφορικο φανταζομαι :!:  :!: 

                                                                           Be good,be well

----------


## Morgan

Γεια σου Χρησταρα? Κανα νεο...?
Αγγλικα, αναγκαστικα χρησιμοποιεις, μιας και οι επαφες σου ειναι με ανθρωπους διαφορετικων εθνοτητων.

Ολα στο βαπορι γινονται   βαση των Διεθνων συνθηκων  και απαιτησεων.
Η SOLAS ειναι αυτη που οριζει ενα κομματι της λειτουργιας του πλοιου.

Τις καρτες για το δορυφορικο (τι αλλο?) απο το βαπορι , ναι & χρεωνεται ο λογαριασμος μισθοδοσιας σου...

----------


## k_chris

> Eimai mathitis stin 3 leikiou.Fetos dino paneleinies kai to psaxno giati sxoles na diloso.Den thelo na to afiso teleutaia .


kala kaneis file mou

twra an me to kalo er8eis sth sxolh kai pas sto 1o taxidi mh arxiseis na tous les "egw den 8a ginw san esas, 8a paw limeniko, 8a kanw kati alla ktl"  akomh kai an einai alh8eia

oti kai na sou lene na tous les egw 8elw na ginw kapetanios 'h kai mhxanikos {pote den xereis (asteieuomai fusika)}

an den to kaneis ayto se blepw olh mera me mia skoupa sthn kaluterh periptwsh. 

epishs oti den xereis na rwtas amesws. 8etiko einai na kratas kai ena shmeiomatario. otan se blepei o kapoios me ayto se pernei sta sovara.

ayta kai oti erwthseis exeis ta leme afou mpeis sth sxolh. twra exeis kalh enhmerwsh

----------


## lamainmusain

K_chris σου εστειλα προσωπικο μηνυμα.Το πηρες?

----------


## Morgan

εγω παντως το πηρα!
αντε γιατι ειχα ανησυχησει τοσες μερες που ησουν εκτος!

----------


## k_chris

tipota den phra

----------


## lamainmusain

Αγαπητα μελοι του naytilia.gr  XAIΡΕΤΑΙ
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

   Κ_Chris αν θυμαμαι καλα σου εχω στειλει δυο ως τωρα.δεν ξερω τι προβλημα υπαρχει και δεν τα παιρνεις :?: 
    Morgan(ή και οποιος αλλος θελει) οποτε μπορεσεις πες μας δυο λογια για τις ευθυνες,τα ωραρια,πως γινεσαι,τους μισθους του υποπλοιαρχου και του πλοιαρχου.

                                                                             Να περνατε καλα!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Αγαπητα μελοι του naytilia.gr  XAIΡΕΤΑΙ
>    
> 
>    Κ_Chris αν θυμαμαι καλα σου εχω στειλει δυο ως τωρα.δεν ξερω τι προβλημα υπαρχει και δεν τα παιρνεις :?: 
>     Morgan(ή και οποιος αλλος θελει) οποτε μπορεσεις πες μας δυο λογια για τις ευθυνες,τα ωραρια,πως γινεσαι,τους μισθους του υποπλοιαρχου και του πλοιαρχου.
> 
>                                                                              Να περνατε καλα!!!


Χρηστο, κοιτα την πρωτη σελιδα της συζητησης για τα μισθα!
τα ωραρια του Υπ/χου ειναι 04¨00-08¨00 βαρδια/ 8-12¨00 δουλειες καταστρωματος / 16¨00-20¨00 βαρδια..αυτα σε καθημερινη βαση.
Ειναι ο υπεθυνος σχεδον για ολα οσα γινονται (ιδιαιτερα εργασιες) στο βαπορι και στην φορτοεκφορτωση, σε αμεση συννενοηση με τον Πλοιαρχο. 
Ωραριο και για τους δυο (θεωρητικα) δεν υπαρχουν στο λιμανι.
Ο πλοιαρχος ειναι ο Master και ο συνδετικος κρικος και υπολογος για ολα στο γραφειο,αρχες κτλ...

ο Chris_k συμπληρωνει και ο Getman αν ειναι κοντα , με την εμπειρια του

----------


## k_chris

NOMIZW PWS EXOUN APANTH8EI POIO SE ALLA FORUM


PREPEI NA ANAFEROUME OTI O YPOPLOIARXOS KAI O A' MHXANIKOS EINAI STHN IDIA BA8MIDA SE DIAFORETIKA DEPARTMENTS (CHIEF OFFICER/MATE & CHIEF ENGINEER)

O PLOIARXOS (KAPETANIOS KALYTERA) EINAI PANW AP OLOUS. TOUS ELEGXEI TOYS AXIOLOGEI. EFARMOZEI TIS POLITIKES TIS ETAIRIAS KTL
EINAI O KYRIOS EMESA YPEY8UNOS OLWS TWN SYMBANTWN STO PLOIO
AYTOS EGKRINEI OLES TIS ERGASIES EPISHS


STO POLICY MANUAL THS ETAIRIAS SOU 'H GENIKA STON ISM 8A DEIS ANALUTIKA TIS EY8YNES KAI YPOXREWSEIS TOU KA8ENOS.

----------


## Morgan

ωραιος...........

----------


## k_chris

EIXA KALO DASKALO ------------------> MORGAN

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

αλλου ειχες καλους δασκαλους  :idea:

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα ο πλοιαρχος δεν εχει ωραρια :?:  :?:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

οχι 8) 
εχουν τα "αφεντικα" ωραριο?

----------


## k_chris

mia filikh symboulh:

ploia katw twn 100000t dwt

kai an mporeis tankers

dld mikra gkazadikakia 

gia na voleyeis kai to sexoualiko  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

καλα δεν ειναι και μικρο κατω απο 100.000!!
"μικρο"  ειναι κατω απο 40.000 ας πουμε

σε γενικες γραμμες εχουν καλυτερες πορταδες.
εγω παντως ημουν σε 360.000 / 270.000 / 155.000 κοκ....

ασε σου λεω, βιντεοτηλεοραση... 8)

----------


## k_chris

poy na ta vreis kai ayta MORGAN

yparxoun bebaia kai sto aigaio kai genika sth mesogeio  alla   asta!

----------


## Morgan

τα δικα μας ειναι μικρα! 40-45,000
Ρωσια,Ιταλια, Αγγλια, Αμερικη, Βραζιλια, Χιλη, Αργεντινα, παντου πανε!
αφου ξερεις...τι τα θες τα Μεσογειακα

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα οταν λεμε τανκερ δεν εννοουμε τα ποιο "μεγαλα" δεξαμενοπλοια  :?: 
και κατι αλλο ο αξιωματικος και ο δοκιμος πρεπει να εχουν καλη φυσικη κατασταση :?: 


Y.Γ. καλα το σεξουαλικο πως το βολευεις :?: (περα απο τον συνηθη μοναχικο δρομο) :?

----------


## lamainmusain

Αν υπαρχει προβλημα για  το τελευταιο ερωτημα στειλτε πμ :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

tanker=δεξαμενοπλοιο - μεγαλο ή μικρο δεν εχει σημασια
ουτε ο Κεντερης χρειαζεται να εισαι ουτε και το ακρως αντιθετο.


υ.γ. για το υ.γ. εχουμε απαντησει και κατ' ιδιαν και σε αλλο κομματι του τοπικ , κανε αναζητηση Χρηστο  :arrow:
δηλαδη αν δεν ειναι η αρραβωνιαστικια ή η γυναικα σου πανω τι μπορεις να κανεις εκτος απο το να περιμενεις το λιμανι???  8O  8O  8O

----------


## GETMAN03

Morgan,

Mhpws prepei kapoios na exhghsei th shmasia tou bareliou sthn Prymh?

 8O  8O  8O  8O  8O  8O  8O  8O  8O

----------


## Morgan

δεν τα λες εσυ που ταχεις και προσφατα????  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
ή μηπως ο chris_k μιας και εμεις ειμαστε γεροι ανθρωποι και αυτα τα σπορ....extreme!!

----------


## Morgan

> ΤΙ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?
> ΥΓ.ΜΗΠΩΣ,ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ, ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ POST ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ?


απλα για την διαφορα παιδειας των παλιοτερων ναυτικων απο τους νεοτερους. Για το ποσο πιο "σκληροι" ανθρωποι ηταν σε σχεση με τα σημερινα παιδια αλλα και τους λογους που επελεγαν το ναυτικο επαγγελαμ...





> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΑΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΑ, ΕΤΣΙ?


Αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα παιδειας αλλα θεμα αναγκης!
αναλογα τις ημερες που θα μεινουμε αλλα και τα μουσεια γινονται!
Ειδικα το Ροττερνταμ ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση....

----------


## triad

> Αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα παιδειας αλλα θεμα αναγκης!
> αναλογα τις ημερες που θα μεινουμε αλλα και τα μουσεια γινονται!
> Ειδικα το Ροττερνταμ ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση....


ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΞΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΛΕΣ,ΟΚ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ.ΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΤΩΝΕΙΣ.

----------


## Morgan

ειτε εχεις σχεση ειτε οχι, αναγκες υπαρχουν ιδιατερα με 6 μηνες μακρια απο ολους και ολα!
το αν θα προχωρησεις στην καλυψη τους (sic) ειναι θεμα του καθενα μας προσωπικα.
πολλα παιδια που ξερω δεν εκαναν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
ειναι ατομικο το ζητημα λοιπον...και πολλα απο τα μεσα του καραβιου ισχυουν και στον εξω κοσμο..


το δευτερο που λες "αμα ειναι ετσι, γιουβετσι"...οχι , φυσικα δεν συμφωνω/δεν εννοω αυτο.

----------


## triad

> ειναι ατομικο το ζητημα λοιπον...


ΑΥΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ




> το δευτερο που λες "αμα ειναι ετσι, γιουβετσι"...οχι , φυσικα δεν συμφωνω/δεν εννοω αυτο.


ΛΙΓΟ"ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ"ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΠΩΣ.ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ.ΟΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ.

----------


## k_chris

sorry gia thn epembash...

alla nomizw oti exete xefygei!

otan pas taxidi 8a deis pws exoun ta pragmata (apo mia pleyra, giati exartatai kai to pou 8a pas)

ayta 

kalo kalokairi   ta leme septemvrh

----------


## Morgan

καλα ταξιδακια k_chris

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.k_chris, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ?ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ?ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙΣ.

----------


## lamainmusain

Παιδια Χαιρεται  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

            Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το πλοιο φτασει στο προορισμο του απογευμα η βραδυ τοτε μπορει να δεσει στο λιμανι η πρεπει να περιμενει κοντα στο λιμανι μεχρι το πρωι?η εργασιες  φορτωσεις η εκφορτωσεις  ξεκειναν κανονικα 
ασχετα αν ειναι απογευμα η βραδυ?

                                                                                    Ευχαριστω

----------


## Morgan

Σε ελαχιστα λιμανια δεν επιτρεπεται να πεσεις διπλα βραδυ ειτε για φορτωση ειτε για εκφορτωση. Στα περισσοτερα επιτρεπεται κανονικα.
Απο την στιγμη που πεσεις διπλα, δεν εχει σημασια η νυχτα η η μερα. Ξεκινας οτι ωρα πεσει το βαπορι και δουλευει σε 24ωρη βαση.

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα και αν πουμε οτι το πλοιο φτασει 00 00 την νυχτα,ο ναυτιλιακος πρακτορας ξεκιναει τα διαδικαστικα το πρωι ετσι δεν ειναι?
    Οταν πιασει το πλοιο λιμανι,ολο το προσωπικο δικαιουται εξοδο(σε βαρδιες φυσικα)?

----------


## Morgan

> Καλα και αν πουμε οτι το πλοιο φτασει 00 00 την νυχτα,ο ναυτιλιακος πρακτορας ξεκιναει τα διαδικαστικα το πρωι ετσι δεν ειναι?
>     Οταν πιασει το πλοιο λιμανι,ολο το προσωπικο δικαιουται εξοδο(σε βαρδιες φυσικα)?


1.Οι διαδικασιες εχουν ξεκινησει πριν την αφιξη του πλοιου και συνεχιζονται, αρα η απαντηση ειναι οχι .
2.Ναι.κοιτα τις πρωτες αραδες μας, σχετικα με τις ωρες εργασιας. ετσι γινεται και το κανονισμα της εξοδου.
Μην ξεχνας οτι σε καποια λιμανια απαγορευεται η εξοδος (πχ Σαουδικη Αραβια) ή ειναι αδυνατη λογω αποστασης απο την στερια η επειδη δεν υπαρχει τελωνειο/αρχη (πχ LOOP Terminal USA Louissiana, Αιν Σουχνα Αιγυπτος).

----------


## lamainmusain

Σε ευχαριστω Χρηστο  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο στο λημανι της Πατρας εχει ερθει ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο(45αρι με επιφυλαξη) και καθεται κοντα τεσσερις μερες.Δεν ειναι ομως αραγμενο ακριβως στο λιμανι,ειναι καμμια 50αρια μετρα ποιο εξω απο το λιμανι.Ειναι φυσιολογικο να μενει τοσο καιρο ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο σε ενα λιμανι  :roll:  :roll: εκτος αν στο πρωσοπικο συνεβη κανενα ατυχημα και χρειζεται διαμονη στο νοσοκομειο :?  :?

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=5407#5407

----------


## k_chris

> Αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα παιδειας αλλα θεμα αναγκης!
> αναλογα τις ημερες που θα μεινουμε αλλα και τα μουσεια γινονται!
> Ειδικα το Ροττερνταμ ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση....
> 			
> 		
> 
> ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΞΩ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΛΕΣ,ΟΚ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ.ΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΤΩΝΕΙΣ.


triad ap oti vlepw eisai female!!!

an den yparxei agaph sth mesh den einai katakriteo na pas me kapoion allo!!!  
isa isa vlepeis ti axizei o an8rwpos sou 

kai den kindyneyeis na entax8eis sthn omada SELPA*

*SELPA = SWMA EPIKINDYNWN LOGW PARATETAMENHS AGAMIAS

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

τωρα θα τα ακουσεις απο τα κοριτσια και δεν θα φταιω και εγω...

μαλλον υπαρχει διασταση αποψεων

----------


## efouskayak

> τωρα θα τα ακουσεις απο τα κοριτσια και δεν θα φταιω και εγω...
> 
> μαλλον υπαρχει διασταση αποψεων


αιώνια.....  :lol:

----------


## triad

> kai den kindyneyeis na entax8eis sthn omada SELPA*
> 
> *SELPA = SWMA EPIKINDYNWN LOGW PARATETAMENHS AGAMIAS
> 
>  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


ΚΑΛΟ!!!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ, Κ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ,ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΧΥΠΟΠΤΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΣ.ΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ, Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ, ΜΠΟΥ  ΠΕΡΑΣΕ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ, ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΜΕΤΡΗ ΞΑΝΘΙΑ, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΑ???

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα ειναι και το αλλο... είχα πιεί δεν ήξερα τι έκανα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: χαχαχαχαχαααααααααααααα

----------


## triad

> χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα ειναι και το αλλο... είχα πιεί δεν ήξερα τι έκανα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: χαχαχαχαχαααααααααααααα


ΚΑΛΑ, ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ!!!

----------


## efouskayak

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ακούςςςςςςςςςςςςς morgan..... άκου τα...  :!:  :evil:  :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

σας κανω χαζι, πλακα εχετε..
μπειτε πρωτα μεσα και μετα οτι θελετε

----------


## triad

> σας κανω χαζι, πλακα εχετε..
> μπειτε πρωτα μεσα και μετα οτι θελετε


Κ ΟΙ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΖΟΡΙ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ. Κ ΑΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ  Κ ΛΙΓΟ.

----------


## Morgan

*ΟΔΗΓΟΣ - ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ...* 
οι λοιπες (επικινδυνες ή μη) συζητησεις στην αναλογη κατηγορια.

----------


## k_chris

PLAKA EIXE OMWS...

----------


## k_chris

> Κ ΟΙ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΖΟΡΙ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ. Κ ΑΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ  Κ ΛΙΓΟ.


EIDES???
TO LES KAI MONH SOU
GIA S ENA EINAI KA8HMERINOTHTA, GIA FANTASOU NA VLEPEIS KAMIA 10ria MERES 15 ANTRES KAI NA VGEIS META...

TI 2METRH XAN8IA...
TA STANDARDS KATEBAINOUN POLY XAMHLOTERA, ANALOGA BEBAIA KAI ME THN PROSFORA 

DEN KANW ALLO SXOLIO GIA TO 8EMA 
MHN ANOIXEI KAMIA FORA TO PC H KOPELA MOU KAI DEI TIS APANTHSEIS MOU   
EXW KAI TO NAYTILIA 1o SITE!!!

----------


## efouskayak

:lol: Εχει δυσκολίες το επάγγελμα  8O

----------


## triad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από triad
> 
> Κ ΟΙ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΖΟΡΙ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ. Κ ΑΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ  Κ ΛΙΓΟ.
> 
> 
> EIDES???
> TO LES KAI MONH SOU
> 
> 
> ...


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΕ?ΒΑΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΗΣ.

----------


## Morgan

παιδες τελευταια αναφορα
-------------------------------
*ΟΔΗΓΟΣ - ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ...* 
οι λοιπες (επικινδυνες ή μη) συζητησεις στην αναλογη κατηγορια.

----------


## k_chris

> Τις καρτες για το δορυφορικο (τι αλλο?) απο το βαπορι , ναι & χρεωνεται ο λογαριασμος μισθοδοσιας σου...


prin fygw eixe akoustei pws aytos pou "moirazei" kartes sto vapori exei stis 12 mia dwro 'h kati paromoio

isxuei morgan???

giati aliws pws exhghte to gegonos oti sthn arxh tis edine o gmdss/off kai meta o aytokratoras????

----------


## k_chris

> 1.Οι ασκησεις στο πλοιο τηρουνται οπως οριζει η solas η οτι αποφασισει ο πλοιαρχοs


oi kanonismoi lene paradeigmatos xarh pws ena gumnasio prepei na ginei mesa se 2 mhnes 
o ploiarxos einai ypoxrewmenos na kanei ayto to gymnasio mesa stous duo mhnes alla ean kanei mesa s aytous 50 gumnasia san ayto den tou leei kaneis tpt isa isa pou ton epainoun

to idio symbainei me tis perissoteres apapithseis. dld orizoun to minimum 

p.x. alkotest mia fora to mhna lene oi kanonismoi, emeis kaname 3 fores to mhna!!!

exw dei pws gia na boh8iesai kai na exeis ena plano yparxei ston ISM enas pinakas pou sou leei ta gymnasia mou prepei na kaneis ka8e mhna (minimum panta milame)

twra yparxoun kapoia gymnasia sta opoia den symmetexei olo to ploio alla o ploiarxos me thn omada ths gefyras p.x. apostolh distress, QI notification ktl

epishs o ploiarxos exei dikaiwma na organwsei opoiasdhpote fysews gymnasio me opoiodhpote scenario arkei na mhn parakolyetai to operation tou ploiou kai na mh 8esei se kindyno tritous.......


h SOLAS (safety of life at sea) einai mia symbash pou orizei kyriws ta swsivia kai swstika mesa enos ploiou ka8os kai tis kataskeyastikes apaithseis polles fores ( dld pou 8a vrhskete h emer'cy fire pump) alla oxi ta gumnasia. ayta orizonte apo ton ism ths etairias

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> Τις καρτες για το δορυφορικο (τι αλλο?) απο το βαπορι , ναι & χρεωνεται ο λογαριασμος μισθοδοσιας σου...
> 
> 
> prin fygw eixe akoustei pws aytos pou "moirazei" kartes sto vapori exei stis 12 mia dwro 'h kati paromoio
> 
> isxuei morgan???
> 
> giati aliws pws exhghte to gegonos oti sthn arxh tis edine o gmdss/off kai meta o aytokratoras????


Ραδιο - Αρβυλαααα 
Εγω οταν τις μοιραζα δεν ειχα τετοιο benefit!!!...βρε λες....? 8O

----------


## k_chris

ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ 
ΕΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ
By Capt.Managr SEA_WOLF





ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ.!!!

ΠΟΣΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ?

ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ:

ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΟΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΙΑΙΑΣ NAYΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ. ΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΙΚΗΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ. ΜΙΑΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ NAYTIKHΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ 

ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΛΟΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΡΟΣΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΣ. ΕΓΩ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΙΣΣΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΓΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΡΟΣΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΥΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΛΗΡΟΔΟΤΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ 

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ. ΤΙ ΑΠΟΜΕΝΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ; Η ΠΡΑΞΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ – ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΟΥ – ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ. ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ. 

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ: ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΗΡΩΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΙΘΕΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΓΑΣ ΕΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑΣ ΜΟΥ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΦΥΣΗΣ ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΑ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΓΑΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΕΞΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. 

ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΙΝΑ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΔΑΧΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΩ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥΠΟΙΚΙΛΕΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, ΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΗΓΗΘΩ ΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ. 

ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΞΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΔΑΧΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΦΑΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΤΡΙΒΗ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΡΥΣΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΙΩΝΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΒΟΥΛΗ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΔΑΞΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ., ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ.

ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΘΕΟΥΣ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΑ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΟΥΣΕΣ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΑΣΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ. ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ: ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ. 

ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ; ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ, ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΟΘΥΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΩ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΛΕΤΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΘΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΜΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΩΝ ΜΟΥ, ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΩΣ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ, ΩΡΑΙΩΝ, ΕΡΩΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΦΥΣΗ, ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΦΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΗ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΟΜΑΙ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΩΣ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΟ

ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΩΣ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΩ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ, ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ, ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΩ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ. 

ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ. ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΒΙΟ. ΔΙΟΤΙ Η ΤΕΧΝΗ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ. 

ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΟ ΤΟΥ. ΕΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ, ΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΘΕΟ. Η ΦΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΥΝ. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ, ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΗΜΕΝΟ ΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΘΕΩΝ. ΤΩΝ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ 

ΘΕΩΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΑΦΕΝΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΘΕΟΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΤΟΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΨΙΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΩΝΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΘΕΟ: «ΦΙΛΕ ΖΕΥ. ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ »!!! ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ, ΟΙ ΘΕΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΟΡΑΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΠΤΟΙ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΣΩ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. ΤΟΥ ΟΡΑΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΟΡΑΤΟΥ. ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΥΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΟΥΣ. ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΙ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΟΥΣ. ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗ ΦΥΣΗ ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΑΞΙΑ, ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ 

ΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. ΘΕΜΑΤΟΦΥΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΘΕΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ. ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΕΙ Η ΑΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΥΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ. Η ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΘΡΟΙΣΗ ΑΙΩΝΙΩΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΩΝ. ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΜΥΘΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. ΔΕΙΞΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΜΥΘΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΑ. 

Ο ΜΥΘΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΡΥΦΕΡΑ, ΑΠΑΛΑ, ΧΑΡΙΤΩΜΕΝΑ, ΗΔΟΝΙΚΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ Ο ΜΥΘΟΠΛΑΣΤΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ, ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΕΣ. ΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΘΕΟΙ; ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ. ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ, ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΔΑΞΕ Ο ΣΟΦΟΣ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΤΟΣ, ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ.

«ΚΟΣΜΟΝ ΤΟΝΔΕ, ΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΕΠΟΙΗΣΕΝ ΑΛΛ’ ΗΝ ΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΤΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΤΑΙ ΠΥΡ ΑΕΙΖΩΟΝ ΑΠΤΟΜΕΝΟΝ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΒΕΝΝΥΜΕΝΟΝ ΜΕΤΡΑ». 

«ΤΟΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ, ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΛΑΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΥΡ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ ΑΙΩΝΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ».

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΑΛΛΑ Η ΖΩΗ; Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ; Η ΚΟΙΝΗ, ΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΙ ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΗ – ΟΠΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ – ΖΩΟΥΛΑ ΜΑΣ; ΠΟΙΟΣ Ο ΡΟΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΘΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ; ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗ ΛΑΣΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΜΜΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΛΥΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ … ΙΔΟΥ Η ΕΣΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ. ΙΔΟΥ Η ΗΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ. ΙΔΟΥ Η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ. ΙΔΟΥ Ο ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ, ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΛΕΙ ΩΣ ΚΕΡΔΩΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ, 

ΠΟΥ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΩΣ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΥΤΟΥ: Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ Ο ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΤΗΣ, Ο ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΕΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ. ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ ΟΙ ΜΟΥΣΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ Ο ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ, Ο ΔΙΓΕΝΗΣ, ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΙΝΟΥ, ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΕΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΑΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΚΡΟΒΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ Ο ΜΕΓΑΣ ΠΑΝ…ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ…ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ…

ΑΡΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ. ΑΠΟΚΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ. ΝΟΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ. ΑΡΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΓΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΥΘΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΟΥ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ. ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ; ΑΝΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΝΥΜΗ ΑΠΟΓΟΝΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΑΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΜΥΡΙΑ ΒΑΣΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΩΤΑ,

ΩΣΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΗΚΕ, ΣΜΙΞΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΘΥΓΑΤΕΡΑ: ΤΗΝ ΗΔΟΝΗ. Η ΨΥΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ. ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΥΡΕΣΕΩΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΡΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΣΗΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΙ’ΑΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΞΗΣ, ΤΗΣ ΗΔΟΝΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΩΙΝΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΟΥ ΨΩΜΙΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΟΙΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΩΔΙΑΣΤΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΔΕΝΤΡΟΥ. 

ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ,Η ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Η ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ. Η ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΗΡΥΣΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΩ ΤΟΥΡΚΟΡΑΓΙΑΣ / ΦΡΑΓΚΟΡΑΓΙΑΣ ΡΩΜΙΟΣ Η ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΗΣ. Η ΠΡΑΞΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ, ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Ωραιοτατο κειμενο k_chris :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## lamainmusain

Ποσους μεινες θαλασσια υπηρεσια χρεαιζεται απο υποπλοιαρχος για να γινεις 
πλοιαρχος  :?:  :?: 
   Δεν υπαρχει κατωτατο οριο ηλικιας για να γινεις υποπλοιαρχος,πλοιαρχος :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Ποσους μηνες θαλασσια υπηρεσια χρεαιζεται απο υποπλοιαρχος για να γινεις 
> πλοιαρχος  :?:  :?: 
>    Δεν υπαρχει κατωτατο οριο ηλικιας για να γινεις υποπλοιαρχος,πλοιαρχος :?:  :?:


τα εχουμε πει ...

24 και 36

----------


## k_chris

> Ωραιοτατο κειμενο k_chris :!:  :!:  :!:


den einai diko mou 
to brika kapou alla den einai kai a8wo 
(exei polla asxeta munhmata pou de m aresoun)

aplws gia mia idea to bala

----------


## lamainmusain

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lamainmusain
> 
> Ποσους μηνες θαλασσια υπηρεσια χρεαιζεται απο υποπλοιαρχος για να γινεις 
> πλοιαρχος  :?:  :?: 
>    Δεν υπαρχει κατωτατο οριο ηλικιας για να γινεις υποπλοιαρχος,πλοιαρχος :?:  :?:
> 
> 
> τα εχουμε πει ...
> 
> 24 και 36


   Morgan μια διευκρυνυση :?:  :?: 36 μηνες θαλασσιας υπηρεσιας ως αξιωματικος η 36 μηνες θαλασσιας υπηρεσιας ως υποπλοιαρχος  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

γεια σου Χρηστο!
Ως υποπλοιαρχος..!

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...&t=190&start=0

----------


## Michael

To νέο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα:

http://www.nee.gr/docs/filladio.pdf

Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να είναι και καλύτερο....

----------


## Morgan

το φυλλαδιο ειναι μια χαρα.αν ειχα ενσταση θα ηταν οτι εστιαζεται κυριως στα χρηματα και οχι στα υπολοια (συνθηκες διαβιωσης ας πουμε) δινοντας μια καπως "θολη" εικονα για το τι ισχυει............

----------


## Michael

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε κάποια σημεία παραπλανεί και υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη του αναγνώστη. Π.χ. όταν αναφέρεται στην φοίτηση στις ΑΕΝ ως "θητεία" δημιουργώντας την έσφαλμένη εντύπωση πως ίσως αντικαθιστά την στρατιωτική θητεία (μια εντύπωση που όλως περιέργως έχει μια πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου στην χώρα μας). Επίσης, "ποντάρει" έντονα στην διέργεση πατριωτικών-εθνικιστικών αισθημάτων ενώ τελικά αποβλέπει σε μια ιδιωτική εμπορική σχέση. Το τελευταίο είναι πολύ ισχυρό εργαλείο προώθησης που φαίνεται να είναι λίαν προσφιλές στις διαφημίσεις των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών για ελληνικά πληρώματα, πλην όμως κατα την γνώμη μου αθέμιτο. Το πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο είναι μάλλον παρωχυμένη διαφημιστική τακτική...
Ως εκ τούτου η θολή εικόνα που δίνεται φρονώ με ιδιαίτερο σθένος ότι είναι κατά το μάλλον σκόπιμη και δόλια. Με τέτοια τερτίπια είναι που φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε και έπεται και συνέχεια. Νηστικό αρκούδι δεν χωρεύει. Αμά δεν δοθούν χρήματα (τώρα μάλιστα που οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές κάνουν τα μεγαλύτερα κέρδη από κάθε άλλη φορά), αν δεν δοθούν ακαδημαϊκά εφόδια και άλλες δυνατότητες που θα διασφαλίζουν καριέρα και σε συναφείς κλάδους και πόστα ύστερα από μια καριέρα στην θάλασσα και διάφορα άλλα που τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, την "σαβούρα" μόνο θα μαζέψουμε ως επί το πλείστον και οι καλοί θα απομακρύνονται. Να μην εκπλαγούμε αν αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε ξένους και μέσα στα γραφεία. Για όσους βέβαια παρεπιδημούμε εν τη Ιερουσαλήμ, είναι γνωστό πως αυτό έχει ήδη αρχίσει να συμβαίνει. 
Τί να πω; Θλίβομαι όταν δεν βλέπω ειλικρινές προθέσεις για μακροχρόνιο και επωφελή για όλους προγραμματισμό και εκτέλεσή του. Η παγκόσμια ναυτιλία αλλάζει. Η ποιότητα, το ISO, ο ΙSM, το risk management, το TMSA και τα λοιπά δείχνουν ότι πλέον ζητείται άλλου τύπου διαχείριση και διοίκηση των πλοίων είτε σαν μονάδες είτε ως εταιρικός στόλος είτε εν πλω είτε στην στεριά. Και επομένως, και άλλοι ρόλοι και προσόντα αυτών που επωμίζωνται με την καθημερινή και τελική εφαρμογή τους. 
Πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητα στους διευθύνοντες και κατευθύνοντες, φαίνεται δυστυχώς να αποτελούν terra incognita.
Όπως στρώσουμε σήμερα όμως έτσι θα κοιμηθούμε αύριο.

----------


## Morgan

μ'αλλον ανέλυσες σωστά το "θολό" που είπα και εγώ! thanks Michael!!!

μια λέξη είναι μόνιμα στα χείλη αυτών που αποφασίζουν και χαράζουν τακτικές για την παγκόσμια ναυτιλία αλλα εδώ ακόμα σφυρίζουμε....ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ / TRAINING!!

καλή μας νύχτα!

υ.γ. τα κέρδη των εφοπλιστών άρχισαν να πέφτουν τον τελευταίο χρόνο λόγω της αγοράς....η περσινή χρονιά είναι πια όνειρο

----------


## k_chris

kapoy 8a prepei na valoyme kai tis proypo8eseis kai ta dikaiologhtika gia thn apokthsh twn certif gia na mh trexoyme kai de ftanoyme....

----------


## Morgan

EXEIS KANENA LINK??

----------


## Michael

Πατάς την ανάλογη επιλογή στο αριστερό πλαίσιο και λαμβάνεις πλήρη και έγκυρη ενημέρωση. Λίγο δύσκολο είναι βέβαια στην αρχή να μάθεις τι σημαίνουν οι συντομογραφίες των επιλογών, αλλά δεν είναι δα και τίποτα ανυπέρβλητο, το πολύ πολύ να να καθυστερύσεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω. Π.χ. _ΔΕΚΝ_ σημαίνει _Διεύθυνση Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών_ και περιέχει τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για την έκδοση των διπλωμάτων.

http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=23861  :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/9/1071.html

κρατηστε ενα - δυο αρθρακια ως οδηγο....και προσοχη

----------


## Michael

> http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/9/1071.html


“A person who is fatigued cannot operate effectively… however well we train our people, if they are fatigued they are dangerous.” 

Ευτυχώς που αρχίζει να γίνεται αντιληπτό το... αυτονόητο! Πριν λίγους μήνες κατα την διαρκεια ενός workshop, όταν αναφέρθηκε κάτι ανάλογο από το ακροατήριο και πως η λύση για να μην γίνονται ατυχήματα δεν είναι μόνο η εκπαίδευση αλλά και η ενίσχυση των ελλιπων συνθέσεων, η απάντηση από έναν από τους παρακαθήμενους στο πάνελ ήταν (άκουσον, άκουσον!) πως ο κάπτεν Νέλσον συνέχιζε με το ένα μάτι του τραυματισμένο κτλ. Βέβαια προς στιγμήν αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να του ανταπαντήσω για... τον κάπτεν Χουκ που τα κατάφερνε και με έναν γάτζο στο χέρι αντί για παλάμη καθώς και για τον πήτερπαν που μπορούσε επίσης και να πετάει... Αλλά επειδή θεώρησα πως θα έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε σε μια rational basis coversation και επιπλέον ο συντονιστής βιαζόταν να τελειώσουμε το αντιπαρήλθα. Εις εκ των παρακαθήμενων στο πάνελ (που ήταν και πρώην Πλοίαρχος) έδειξε συγκατανεύωντας να καταλαβαίνει, για τους υπόλοιπους διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου...

----------


## Kyriakos

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Υπάρχει και το Π.Ν. που επιτρέπει αϋπνία μέχρι και τρεις μέρες συνωχώμενα (και όχι σε κατάσταση πολέμου)

----------


## Michael

> Υπάρχει και το Π.Ν. που επιτρέπει αϋπνία μέχρι και τρεις μέρες συνωχώμενα (και όχι σε κατάσταση πολέμου)


Sorry, αλλά από αυτούς που γνωρισα εγώ, μάλλον το αντίθετο, δηλαδή 3 μέρες συνεχόμενα ύπνο... (αν εξαιρεσει κανείς το διάστημα που κοιμόντουσταν όρθιοι...). Δεν μιλώ βέβαια για στρατεύσιμους. Θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι βέβαια (προς το καλύτερο εννοείται), αλλά μάλλον δεν ήταν σε αυτούς τους οποίους γνώρισα...

----------


## Kyriakos

μα για τους στρατεύσιμους μιλάμε.... αυτοί βγάζουν την περισσότερη δουλειά...

Εντάξει, δεν είναι πάντα έτσι, υπάρχει και μία μειοψηφία που είναι πολύ αξιόλογοι και σαν άνθρωποι, και σαν επαγγελματίες.

----------


## Michael

'Οχι, εντάξει δεν είμαστε ισοπεδωτικοί. Παντού υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί. Και αλοίμονο αν δεν υπήρχαν και καλοί.. Αλλά μερικοί βρε παιδί μου παράήταν...!

----------


## Morgan

ας μην μπλεξουμε τα του ΠΝ εδω τωρα...
το θεμα ειναι πολυ σοβαρο....

παρτε και αυτο σχετικα http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/f...nt-guidelines/

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/search/index.html?q=seafarer

σειρά από ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα

http://www.bridge-log.com/search/ind...?q=immigration

και εδω επίσης

----------


## MARAMBOU

Paidia xthes vrika ayto to Forum kai simera egina melos. Ton Iounio teleiwnw to sxoleio kai skeftomai poly sovara na ginw naytikos. Enas apo toys pollous logous einai i agapi mou gia tin Thalassa. Thelw kapoios naytikos na mou pei an axizei na paw se mia A.E.N. alla kai gia to pws einai i zwi sto ploio. Mia alli epilogi mou einai Ypaxiwmatikwn Stratou. Ti na epilexw?

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=157

μην βαρεθεις εχει ψωμι.


υ.γ. καμμια σχεση η στρατιωτικη σχολη με τις ΑΕΝ

----------


## MARAMBOU

To xerw. Ki egw protimaw na paw se AEN giati ayto thelw apo mikros alla einai kati, den xerw ti, pou me krataei sti steria. Isws enas fovos gia to agnwsto...

----------


## cortomaltese

Φιλε μου, επειδη το στοιχο του Καβαδια "στην πλωρη αυτη καταστρεψα τον ηρεμο εαυτο μου, και την αγνη παιδιατικη ψυχη, ομως ποτε δεν με αφησε το επιμονο ονειρο  μου, και παντα  η θαλασσα πολλα μου λεει οταν αχει", τον εχω φυτεμενο στο μυαλο μου, νομιζω πως μπορω να σου πω με το χερι στην καρδια δυο λογια.
Στα βαπορια απο τα 17, 13 χρονια περασανε, απο αρρωστια και μονο. Δεν καταφεραν να με αποτρεψουν και τωρα που θελω να την κανω δεν μπορω αντικειμενικα. Δεν σου κρυβω οτι αν δεν γινομουν θα ημουν δυστυχισμενος. Αν δεν ημουν συναισθηματικος θα ειχα βρει τροπο και δεν θα ειχα αντιβαρο μεσα μου στο να τα παρατησω.
Ετσι οπως εχει γινει το επαγγελμα για μας δεν αξιζει πλεον για κανενα λογο. 
Αν εχεις μια στρωμενη δουλεια απο γονεα ή καποιν αλλο και εχεις δυνατοτητα να την κανεις, δοκιμασε το αλλα εκ του ασφαλους. Αν εχεις παλι καποιο καλο μεσο να βγεις σε καποιο γραφειο δωστου. Αμα εκτος απο την αγαπη για το σπορ το βλεπεις και βιοποριστικα μην δοκιμασεις καθολου. Οποιος βρεξει τον κωλο του, μετα δεν μπορει να ξεφυγει λεγανε οι παλιοι. 
Αν παρολα αυτα το δοκιμασεις βαλε απο τωρα στο μυαλο σου οτι θα σου πινουνε το αιμα μεχρι να στεγνωσεις και μετα θα σε πεταξουν σα στημενη λεμονοκουπα. 
Αν ημουν στη θεση σου και ημουν αποφασισμενος να το κανω, με την τωρινη μου εμπειρια θα την εκανα εξαρχης σε ξενες εταιρεις οί δυνατον Σκανδιναβικες ή Αμερικανικες, και ολη μου η καρριερα θα ηταν εκει και ποτε σε Ελληνικα βαπορια.
Ο φοβος σου για το αγνωστο ειναι ανθρωπινος και φυσιολογικος, αλλα ειναι απο τα ωραια του σπορ, μαθαινεις και τεσταρεις τον εαυτο σου.
Παντως σκεψου το μακροπνοα

----------


## Morgan

.................
αυτη δεν ηταν και ασχημη......τωρα μετα απο 6 μηνες δεν ξερω πως θα εμοιαζε



(pilot's cabin)

----------


## Eleni

> .................
> αυτη δεν ηταν και ασχημη......τωρα μετα απο 6 μηνες δεν ξερω πως θα εμοιαζε
> 
> 
> 
> (pilot's cabin)


παρατηρώ πως η καρέκλα είναι αλυσοδεμένη στο δάπεδο;;; Το laptop που το δένεις... όταν... όλα φεύγουν?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να 'σαι καλά Μαστροκώστα και να ανεβάζεις ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Αν έχεις και κανά στοιχείο (διαστάσεις κ.λπ.) θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον (μια κι έχεις τις "ακρες").
> Είναι αλήθεια αυτή η φήμη που κυκλοφορεί ότι όσο κούκλες και χλιδάτα τα βλέπουν οι επιβάτες, για το πλήρωμα οι συνθήκες είναι πολύ χειρότερες από τα εμπορικά; Δηλαδή μικρές καμπίνες με πολλά άτομα σε κάθε καμπίνα, έλλειψη χώρων για ανάπαυση (καπνιστήριο κ.λπ.) και μόνο οι αξιωματικοί επιτρέπεται να είναι στα σαλόνια και μόνο με στολή (τουλάχιστον έτσι μου έλεγε ένας φίλος μαρκόνης στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80 που "την έψαχνε" στα κρουαζιερόπλοια λόγω της επερχόμενης τότε κατάργησης της ειδικότητας και μπορεί να μην είναι και αντικειμενικός μια και έβγαζε πίκρα).


Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια παίζει ρόλο και η εταιρία .Σε άλλες εταιρίες ο καπετάνιος είναι ο αρχηγός των πάντων ,άρα και οι αξιωματικοί έχουν την αίγλη τους, και σε άλλες ο hotel manager είναι ο γενικός ...μην το πω ,και ο καπετάνιος είναι απλά ο οδηγός του πλοίου! Και εκεί αρχίζουν να χαλάνε τα πράγματα .
Το πρόβλημα το μεγάλο είναι ότι το πλήρωμα ,είναι από ότι χώρα μπορείς να φανταστείς .Στα πολύ μεγάλα ,ξεπερνούν και τα χίλια άτομα .Λεμε για μαγειροκαμαροτους , cabin stewards ,bar waiter ,τροφοδοσία ,χορεύτριες ,καζίνο ,gift shop staff ,cruise staff ,laundry κ.τ.π.
Για να υπάρξει μία τάξη ,υπάρχει αυστηρότητα ακόμη και χρηματικά πρόστιμα ! 
Ο χώρος των επιβατών είναι για τους επιβάτες .Μόνο οι αξιωματικοί μπορούν να κυκλοφορούν ,και μόνο με την στολή τους ,και αυτό διότι και αυτοί είναι προϊών για τους επιβάτες. Ξέρεις στολή ,χορό με τις κυρίες ,και δημόσιες σχέσεις ,για να νιώθει ασφάλεια ο επιβάτης.
Το κατώτερο πλήρωμα έχει δικούς τους χώρους που κυκλοφορεί και συνήθως, τα μη Ελληνικά έχουν crew bar με μουσική, , μια μικρή πισίνα ,ίσως και γυμναστήριο .
Οι καμπινές τους είναι για δυο η για τέσσερα άτομα .Μόνο οι αξιωματικοί έχουν δική τους καμπίνα ,και ανάλογα τον βαθμό είναι και το μέγεθος. 
Τα βαπόρια είναι άψυχες μάζες .Την ζωή την δίνουν οι άνθρωποι που βρίσκονται μέσα και τα ταξιδεύουν. Γι’ αυτό θα ακούσεις ιστορίες ότι κάποιος την τάδε χρονιά πέρασε καλά και έναν άλλον σε κάποια άλλη περίοδο να πέρασε άσχημα στο ίδιο βαπόρι ! 
Όπου και αν πας για δουλεία ,όταν την κανείς καλά ,δεν δίνεις δικαιώματα ,και να αποφεύγεις του ρουφιάνους ,δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα .Αυτά τα πλοία το καλό που έχουν ,είναι ότι η ζωή είναι στο πλοίο και όχι στα λιμάνια ! 
Εγώ πάντως όπου και αν πήγα πέρασα καλά ,και με αγαπούσαν όλοι .Αλλά ήμουν εγώ που έκανα όλα τα πάρτι ,τα τσιμπούσια με barbeque ,σούβλες ,γουρουνόπουλα ,ψαριά ....καταλαβαίνεις! 



> Οι ώρες εργασίας στα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν ως εξής :
> 
> 07:00 – 8:00 πρωινό 
> 
> 08:00 Έναρξη εργασιών
> 
> 10:00- 10:20 καφές 
> 
> 12:00- 13:00 γεύμα 
> ...

----------


## Belitos

paidia geia sas apo mena eimai 17 xronwn,eimai arketa provlimatismenos maresoun ta lefta =P k skeftomai na perasw stin A.E.N mhxaniwnias,ka8ws eimai apo thessalonikh.boreite na mu peite ti akrivws kaneis ama peraseis?posa lefta arxizeis k posa boreis na ftaseis?milame gia an8ypopliarxos.Wstoso 8elw na ma8w pws einai ta ploia mesa klp den exw idea apo auti ti douleia,boreite na me prosanatoleisete sas parakalw?8elw na mu anaferete k ta arnitika alla k ta 8etika tou eppagelmatos

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχουν σχετικά θέματα και για τις ΑΕΝ και για τις συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος αν ψάξεις λιγάκι θα βρεις τις απαντήσεις που θες.

----------


## mariosp

Paidia pou tha mporousa na rotiso apories sxetika me to epaggelma?

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιό επάγγελμα??? Του ναυτικου? Καλως όρισες

----------


## mariosp

nai tou ploiarxou!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Καλως ήρθες mariosp !
Εδώ θα ενημερωθείς για ότι θέλεις σχετικά με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.
Ρώτα ελεύθερα !!!

----------


## gianniss

Εχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα για θέματα που δεν γνωρίζω;
Τα συμβόλαια με τις εταιρίες πως γίνονται,για ένα-δυο ταξίδια η διορίζεσαι σε κάποια εταιρία,η πληρωμή γίνεται για τους μήνες που μπαρκάρεις,έτσι!?Έχω ακούσει για εταιρίες(ξένες μάλλον) όπου είσαι 3 μήνες εν πλω και τρεις έξω και πληρώνεσαι συνεχώς,ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?Ακόμη έχω ακούσει ότι σε ξένες εταιρίες(σκανδιναβικές πιο πολύ) οι μισθοί και οι συνθήκες είναι καλέτερες,ξέρει κανένας κάτι,γενικά για να πας σε ξένη εταιρία χρειάζεται proficency ;h lower πέρα από το πτυχίο αεν?Την πρακτική είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την κάνεις σε ελληνική εταιρεία,έτσι?

----------


## Morgan

> Εχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα για θέματα που δεν γνωρίζω;
> Τα συμβόλαια με τις εταιρίες πως γίνονται,για ένα-δυο ταξίδια η διορίζεσαι σε κάποια εταιρία,η πληρωμή γίνεται για τους μήνες που μπαρκάρεις,έτσι!?Έχω ακούσει για εταιρίες(ξένες μάλλον) όπου είσαι 3 μήνες εν πλω και τρεις έξω και πληρώνεσαι συνεχώς,ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?Ακόμη έχω ακούσει ότι σε ξένες εταιρίες(σκανδιναβικές πιο πολύ) οι μισθοί και οι συνθήκες είναι καλέτερες,ξέρει κανένας κάτι,γενικά για να πας σε ξένη εταιρία χρειάζεται proficency ;h lower πέρα από το πτυχίο αεν?Την πρακτική είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την κάνεις σε ελληνική εταιρεία,έτσι?



polles erwthseis ek twn opoiwn kapies exoun apanthithei ; psakse ligaki..

stis ksenes etaireies synithws apo thn dikh mou empeiria plhrwnese kai mesa kai eksw (sthn ollandikh shmaia htan 2 mesa 2 eksw...) alla oi misthoi eidika gia ayth thn shmaia OUDEMIA sxesh exoun me aytous ths ellhnikhs..

praktoreia ston peiraia tha sou dwsoun oles tis plhrofories gia employment se ksenh xwra/shmaia / vapori...

----------


## Invaderas

Καλησπερα σε ολους..
Σαν υποψηφιος ναυτικος και γω εχω πολλες αποριες..
Μερικες απο αυτες ειναι οι εξης με σειρα προτεραιοτητας..

1) Ακουσα κατι για "ναυτικο λυκειο".. τι ειναι αυτο παλι? Δε πιστευω να παω ΑΕΝ και να μου φανε τη δουλεια οι αποφοιτοι αυτοι...  :Razz:  Παρακαλω πληροφοριες οποιος γνωριζει.

2) Σε ενα βαπορι με 25 ατομα π.χ. ποσοι ειναι οι ανθυποπλοιαρχοι, υποπλοιαρχοι , απλοι ναυτες κλπ.. Πειτε αν θελετε τι παιζεται..  :Smile: 

3) Οι στασεις σε λιμανια καθε ποτε γινονται? Παει αναλογα με το τυπο πλοιου? Μπορειτε να μου πειτε στο περιπου ποια ειδη πλοιων κανουν τις αναλογες στασεις?

4) Μπορει καποιος να μου περιγραψει ενα τυπικο 24ωρο εν πλω?

5) Οι στασεις στα λιμανια ποσο διαρκουν? Μπορουν οι ναυτικοι να πανε καμια βολτα να γνωρισουν νεα μερη? Εχω ακουσει οτι με μερικα ειδη πλοιων οι εξοδοι ειναι ελαχιστοι :? .  Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω..


Μερικοι ισως ειχαν καποτε παρομιες αποριες και δε ξερατε που να απευθυνθείτε.. για εμενα το nautilia.gr ειναι το μονο μεσο μεσο πληροφορησης..
Μπητε στο κοπο και απαντηστε παρακαλω.. ισως εγω καποτε να γινω το αστερι της ναυτιλιας και να κανω τους Ελληνες υπερηφανους..  :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους..
> Σαν υποψηφιος ναυτικος και γω εχω πολλες αποριες..
> Μερικες απο αυτες ειναι οι εξης με σειρα προτεραιοτητας..
> 
> 1) Ακουσα κατι για "ναυτικο λυκειο".. τι ειναι αυτο παλι? Δε πιστευω να παω ΑΕΝ και να μου φανε τη δουλεια οι αποφοιτοι αυτοι...  Παρακαλω πληροφοριες οποιος γνωριζει.
> 
> 2) Σε ενα βαπορι με 25 ατομα π.χ. ποσοι ειναι οι ανθυποπλοιαρχοι, υποπλοιαρχοι , απλοι ναυτες κλπ.. Πειτε αν θελετε τι παιζεται.. 
> 
> 3) Οι στασεις σε λιμανια καθε ποτε γινονται? Παει αναλογα με το τυπο πλοιου? Μπορειτε να μου πειτε στο περιπου ποια ειδη πλοιων κανουν τις αναλογες στασεις?
> ...


Για ριξε μια ματια εδω .

----------


## Invaderas

Το πρωτο και το δευτερο ερωτημα δεν απαντηθηκαν.. :-|

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ναυτικό λύκειο είναι ένα τεχνικό λύκειο (μάλλον ΤΕΕ τώρα πια) με κατευθύνσεις ναυτιλιακών ειδικοτήτων. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πχ ηλεκτρολόγοι βγαίνουν από τα ΤΕΕ, τεχνικές σχολές, ΤΕΙ και Πολυτεχνεία και δεν ανησυχεί κανένας μην του φάει ο άλλος τη δουλειά αν είναι καλός στη δουλειά του.

Αν διαβάσεις καλά το θέμα που σου έδειξε ο mastrokostas (όπου θα μεταφέρθηκε και αυτό εδώ) θα καταλάβεις περίπου την απάντηση και στο δεύτερο ερώτημα. Ακριβές νούμερο ή ποσοστό δεν θα βρεις πουθενά γιατί εξαρτάται απλό τον τύπο του καραβιού, τη σημαία του (όπως μπορείς να δεις σε άλλο θέμα) και την εταιρεία (οι οργανικές συνθέσεις ορίζουν το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο πλήρωμα, κάποια εταιρεία μπορεί να ναυτολογήσει παραπάνω αν κρίνει, αν και πρέπει να είναι ελάχιστες τέτοιες εταιρείες).

----------


## Morgan

META APO PARENAISH MELWN TOU NAYTILIA, ETREKSA MIA MIKRH EREYNA STA MIS8OLOGIKA POY ISXYOUN AYTH THN STIGMH SE ETAIREIES ME DEKSAMENOPLOIA STHN A8HNA/PEIRAIA.
TO "GALLOP" EGINE METAKSY 3 ETAIREIWN SE PEIRAIA/A8HNA/GLYFADA KAI OI MIS8OI DINONTAI ME THN APOKLISH POU EIXAN AYTES OI ETIREIES.

PROSOXH:
MILAME PANTA GIA MEIKTA KAI XWRIS NA LAMVANOUME YPOPSIN TA EXTRAS POU DINEI KATHE ETAIREIA GIA THN PALAIOTHTA, XRONIA STON VATHMO KTL KTL KTL – SXOLIA KAI EMPERISTATWMENES APOPSEIS PARAKALW ME PM GIA NA GINEI ANALOGH DHMOSIEYSH.

DOKIMOS 1o ETOS : 1450-1650 EURW
DOKIMOS 2o ETOS : 1850-2000 EURW
AN8/XOS         : 5400-5600 EURW
YPO/XOS         : 7900-8100 EURW
MASTER          : 9900-10200 EURW

----------


## Morgan

πανω απο 2 μηνες ραδα στη φουτζαιρα... και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια (4-8 πρωι να ξεκουραζεται και ο γραμματικος) μαζι με αλλα παιδια σε διπλανα βαπορακια (λεμε τωρα, βαπορακια)...

----------


## mastropanagos

> και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια .


Τι μου θυμισες τωρα..!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..!!

----------


## Morgan

τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...

βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 

αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.

ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...
> 
> βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 
> 
> αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.
> 
> ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...


Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!!


nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....

----------


## mastropanagos

> nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
> gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....


Κλασσικη ατακα,σε κλασσικο καναλι..χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..!!Απιστευτες στιγμες στη γεφυρα..!!Οπως και το αλλο,"κανενας Ελληνας ακουει??"

----------


## Morgan

kanas dokimos apo kefalonia akouei ?....??? 

kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους δεν κταάλλαβαν ή κατάλαβαν λάθος (και πριν αρχίσουν οι διαμαρτυρίες "τι είναι αυτά που γράφουνε διαβάζουν και παιδιά" :Very Happy: )

Πιππίνια, πιππίνοι: οι Φιλιππινέζοι

πάμε 69:συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα στο κανάλι 69 του VHF, που είναι ελεύθερο στην περιοχή και δεν χρησιμοποείται από ακτοφυλακή, VTS, πιλότους κ.λπ.

κανένας Έλληνας ακούει;, κανένας δόκιμος από Κεφαλλονιά ακούει; : Αναζήτηση στο κανάλι 16 του VHF , (που το ακούνε πάντα τα πλοία αφού εκέι εκπέμποναται τα σήματα κινδύνου, οι προειδοποιήσεις SECURITE, γίνεται η πρώτη επαφή προκεμένου να επικοινωνήσουν δύο πλοία κ.λπ.) για κανένα Έλληνε εκέι γύρω (μεγάλη πιθανότητα στις μεγάλες ράδες σαν της Φουτζέιρα) για να πουν μια κουβέντα ή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση για έλληνα και συμφοιτητή για συζήτηση περι του ΚΕΠ (το βιβλιαράκι εκπάιδευσης που συμπληρώνουν οι δόκιμοι αξιωματικοί ΕΝ)

καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα

----------


## mastropanagos

> καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα


Σημαινει στα φιλιππινεζικα "πατριωτη ακους?"..

----------


## Morgan

re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous

----------


## mastropanagos

> re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous


Μorgan μηπως θυμασαι οταν θελουν να δειξουν κατι τα πιπινια,τι κανουν???:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa

axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa

pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?

----------


## mastropanagos

> xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa
> 
> axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa
> 
> pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?


Ελα ντε,δεν μπορουμε να το εξηγησουμε γραφοντας,τους ειχα ριξει δουλεμα ομως με αυτο,δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις..Τι θυμηθηκαμε παλι..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δηλαδη διαθετει μερικα μπαρ να πας να πιεις αλλα τα περισσοτερα ειναι μεσα στα ξενοδοχεια,καθε ξενοδοχειο και ενα μπαρ μεσα..





> kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota


Δηλαδή αν βγέι κάποιος από το βαπόρι η  καλύτερη ιδέα για έξοδο είναι κάποιο ξενοδοχείο...
Το Hilton έχει και εστιατόριο δίπλα στη θάλασσα που το ονομάζει Sailor's
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20998
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20999
Πηγή: http://www.hiltonworldresorts.com/Re....html#Fujairah

Τα μπαρ των ξενοδοχείων κλέινουν νωρίς και από ότι κατάλαβααπό ευρωπαίους μόνο ναυτικοί κυκλοφορούν και φαντάζομαι τίποτα αεροσυνοδοί μια κια δεν έχει τουρισμό στη Φουτζέιρα. Οπότε οι σκηνλες της δεύτυερης φωτογραφίας μάλλον είναι μόνο στις διαφημήσεις :Wink: 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21000*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21001
Πηγή: http://www.aldiarsijihotel.com/index.asp?ch=00

----------


## Morgan

To antitheto..
Sta bars twn ksenodoxeiwn safws vriskeis naytikous alla yparxoun polloi ksenoi , aggloi/egglezes, aystraloi/les, neo zhlandoi/des alla kai indoi..ktl ktl pou ergazontai sthn gyrw perioxh kai pernane tis wres tous sta hotels-bars. Ennpeite, rwsides , polwnes…mpla mpla mpla…
Ta bars ayta kleinoun sxetika nrwis alla oxi toso west na se xalasei mias kai akoma kai an meneis sto ksenodoxeio (px ksemparko) tha vgeis nwris gia na diaskedaseis.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα. Είχα λάθος εντύπωση...:-( 
Οπότε έχεις κάπου να πας εκτός από την αγορά ...και είναι και χλιδάτα

----------


## noa

Ξερει καποιος απο πρωτο χερι να μου πει πιο ειναι το νομιμο ωραριο ενος dayman χωρις φυσικα να υπαρχει καποια αναγκη πλοιου...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ξερει καποιος απο πρωτο χερι να μου πει πιο ειναι το νομιμο ωραριο ενος dayman χωρις φυσικα να υπαρχει καποια αναγκη πλοιου...


08:00 -10:00 εργασία 
10:00 – 10:20 καφές 
10:20 – 12:00  εργασία 
12:00 – 13:00  γεύμα
13:00 – 15:00 εργασία
15:00 – 15:20 καφές 
15:20 – 17:00 τέλος εργασία

----------


## Apostolos

Και αν εχει και 2 ώρες υπερωρίες (ως συνήθως) βάλε και απο της 17:00 ώς της 19:00. (σιγά μην σας αφήσω να κάθεστε!)

----------


## mastrokostas

Απόστολε ,στην συμβάσεις τώρα υπογράφεις ανοιχτές ώρες υπερωρίες ,η στάνταρ 100 ώρες πχ και δουλεύεις  200, που πανε υπέρ πίστεως .

----------


## Apostolos

Τελευταία οι συμβάσεις ειναι κλειστές με 50 - 60 ώρες υπερωρία (!!!). Απο κει και μετά αν θές να τους την κάνεις γράφεις τις ώρες σου και με ένα μάρτυρα τις παίρνεις και με το παραπάνω. Φυσικά έχω δουλέψει σε επιβατηγό με 0 (ναι ΜΗΔΕΝ) ώρες υπερωρία και το καλοκαίρι γίνονταν 30!. Φυσικά τα σωματεία σιωπούν... Εξωτερικό όλοι οι αλλοδαποί είχαν 108! ώρες υπερωρία και πρεσσαριζόταν αρκετά (βγαίνει χωρις τα ΣΚ 4 ώρες την ημέρα...)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τελευταία οι συμβάσεις ειναι κλειστές με 50 - 60 ώρες υπερωρία (!!!). Απο κει και μετά αν θές να τους την κάνεις γράφεις τις ώρες σου και με ένα μάρτυρα τις παίρνεις και με το παραπάνω. Φυσικά έχω δουλέψει σε επιβατηγό με 0 (ναι ΜΗΔΕΝ) ώρες υπερωρία και το καλοκαίρι γίνονταν 30!. Φυσικά τα σωματεία σιωπούν... Εξωτερικό όλοι οι αλλοδαποί είχαν 108! ώρες υπερωρία και πρεσσαριζόταν αρκετά (βγαίνει χωρις τα ΣΚ 4 ώρες την ημέρα...)


Mια ζωή tα ίδια σκατά !!!Εμείς είχαμε 80 ώρες κλειστοί .Αν έβαζες τα standby, τα ΣΚ , την βάρδια κάθε μέρα μέχρι στης 22:00 το βράδυ ,συν και κάνα δυο ξενύχτια σε ζημιές , καταλαβαίνεις !Και η πλάκα ήταν ότι όταν πηγαίναμε για κρουαζιέρες εκτός μεσογείου ,μας έδιναν και πέντε ώρες πάρα πάνω , και μόλις περνούσαμε το Gibraltar  μας τις έκοβαν .Μόνο στον Λελακη στην Regency ,έπαιρνε ο κόσμος όλες τις ώρες που δούλευε .

----------


## noa

σαββατο μεχρι 12 και κυριακες Off?

----------


## cambrio

Σ το έτος 2009 βρέθηκα σε πλοίο κατασκευής 2005 και ρίχνουμε στις τουαλέτες θάλασσα με το μπουγέλο. Με πρόσχημα ότι καταναλώνουμε πολύ νερό.
  Αυτή είναι η ελληνική ναυτιλία.
  Έχει κανείς να πει κάτι?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σ το έτος 2009 βρέθηκα σε πλοίο κατασκευής 2005 και ρίχνουμε στις τουαλέτες θάλασσα με το μπουγέλο. Με πρόσχημα ότι καταναλώνουμε πολύ νερό.
> Αυτή είναι η ελληνική ναυτιλία.
> Έχει κανείς να πει κάτι?


Κατ αρχή δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι γλυκά νερά στις τουαλέτες .Συνήθως είναι θάλασσα !
Χωρίς να ξέρω τι βαπόρι τι πλοιοκτήτης δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα !Αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτή η Ελληνική ναυτιλία !Δεν μπορούμε επειδή κάποιος είναι παπάρας να γενικεύουμε πράγματα !!

----------


## cambrio

Μην εξάπτεσαι φίλε μαστροκωστα, δεν με πείραξε η θάλασσα αλά το μπουγέλο. 
  Και για τον ***που λες είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα στην ελληνική ναυτιλία. Αν ήταν καμία μπαριζα για παράδειγμα δεν θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου περίεργο

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μην εξάπτεσαι φίλε μαστροκωστα, δεν με πείραξε η θάλασσα αλά το μπουγέλο. 
> Και για τον *** που λες είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα στην ελληνική ναυτιλία. Αν ήταν καμία μπαριζα για παράδειγμα δεν θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου περίεργο


Το δίκιο σου βουνό, που λενε και στο χωριό μου φίλε μου....δεν αντιλέγω για το μπουγέλο .Αυτό που δεν συμφωνώ είναι ότι έτσι είναι όλη η Ελληνική ναυτιλία .
Εύχομαι να τελειώνεις γρήγορα με αυτούς,και να πας κάπου καλύτερα! 
Να σαι καλά, να έχεις καλά ταξίδια ,και εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε !!

----------


## cambrio

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες μαστροκωστα, αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει και ως γνωστόν δεν μπορώ να πω και τίποτα.
  Εάν μου έλεγαν το τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα και δεν τα ζούσα ο ίδιος δεν θα πίστευα. 
  Υποτίθεται είναι μια εταιρεία με κύρος στην πιάτσα μας, τι να πω.
  Και το αστείο έβαλα και μέσο να μπω………….  

  Όσο για καλύτερη εταιρεία που λες να βρω λίγο δύσκολο για εμάς τα κατώτερα πληρώματα. 
  Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να εγκαταλείψω το επάγγελμα αν και μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, βλέπεις έχω μάθη να δουλεύω και όχι να υπηρετώ τα ψυχολογικά του κάθε ενός, και ούτε να κάνω την φιλιπινεζα 

  Θα έλεγα ακόμη αρκετά αλλά καλύτερα να σωπάσω έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα.

  Αυτά από ένα απελπισμένο ήμουν κυβερνήτης σε τουριστικά και εκεί θα παραμείνω ας έρθουν εδώ όσοι έχουν στομάχια να αντέχουν το δικό μου έσπασε.

  Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς μερικοί αντί να γίνουν καλύτεροι έγιναν χειρότεροι .Και αν είναι ταξίδια εντός Ελλάδος ,και αυτήν εποχή ...τότε είναι που δεν δίνουν καμιά σημασία .
Ένα πράγμα που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ τι ακριβώς κάνουν τα σωματεία !Και δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό που λενε.... δεν μας έκανε καταγγελία κανένας .Αν το βαπόρι πιάνει Ελληνικό λιμάνι έστω και για μια φορά, θα πρέπει να το επισκέπτονται και να επιθεωρούν χώρους .Να βλέπουν πως ζουν αυτοί που το ταξιδεύουν .
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, παλιά ερχόταν το λιμεναρχείο και έλεγχε τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους ,για παραλήψεις .Αλλά τι ψάχνω τώρα !!!

----------


## yannisa340

Τουλάχιστον πληρωνόσουν κανονικά; Αυτό μετράει. Δεν είναι έτσι η ναυτιλία. Είναι πολύ χειρότερη.  Με γενικεύεις. :-P

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν είναι έτσι η ναυτιλία. Είναι πολύ χειρότερη. :-P


Δηλαδή !Για πες μας φίλε μου την δική σου εμπειρία  !

----------


## yannisa340

> Δηλαδή !Για πες μας φίλε μου την δική σου εμπειρία σου !


Δες ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ , δες εργαζόμενοι Αγούδημου.

----------


## Leo

Απο το Αρσινόη του Μανούση και τα πληρώματα του Αγούδημου κρίνεται η Ναυτιλία? Ακτοπολϊα και Ποντοπόρος? Ελληνική και ξένη? Θα έλεγα να μην είμαστε ειδήμονες επί παντός επιστητού όταν το οπτικό μας πεδίο φτάνει μέχρι κάτω απο τα μισά της Ελληνικής Ακτιοπλοϊας. Η σιωπή είναι χρυσός, να μάθουμε να διαβάζουμε και λίγο, να ανοίγουν οιορίζοντες μας, αν θέλουμε να ταξιδεύουμε στο nautilia.gr.

----------


## captainmitsi

[quote=cambrio;190923]Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες μαστροκωστα, αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει και ως γνωστόν δεν μπορώ να πω και τίποτα.
Εάν μου έλεγαν το τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα και δεν τα ζούσα ο ίδιος δεν θα πίστευα. 


-ΤΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ?ΝΑ Σ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ-ΓΑΛΑΤΑΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΩΝ 500 ΚΟΡΩΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗ?ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## igli

paidia eimai  protaris tha ithela na mou pite ti pezi me to nautiko. einai kalos o misthos? vriskis grigora doulia????

----------


## geppetto

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το πως μπορεί κάποιος να εργασθεί στο εμπορικό ναυτικό χωρίς να έχει πτυχίο (σχολής ναυτιλίας ή άλλο σχετικό ΑΕΙ).
Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για εργασία σαν αξιωματικός, αλλά σαν απλός "εργάτης", αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει που μπορεί να απευθυνθεί κανείς για αυτά τα πράγματα;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και περιμένω απάντηση από όποιον γνωρίζει  :Wink:

----------


## panosL

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το πως μπορεί κάποιος να εργασθεί στο εμπορικό ναυτικό χωρίς να έχει πτυχίο (σχολής ναυτιλίας ή άλλο σχετικό ΑΕΙ).
> Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για εργασία σαν αξιωματικός, αλλά σαν απλός "εργάτης", αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει που μπορεί να απευθυνθεί κανείς για αυτά τα πράγματα;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και περιμένω απάντηση από όποιον γνωρίζει


Naι...Σαν εργατης θαλάσσης..
Πρέπει να έχει ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και μετά να απευθυνθεί σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες....
Για την έκδοση ναυτικού φυλλαδίου είναι υπεύθυνη μια υπηρεσία στον Πειραιά 
 για όσους κατοικουν Αττική..Για όσους είναι στην επαρχία απευθύνοντα στο πλησιεστερο λιμεναρχειο.

----------


## geppetto

> Naι...Σαν εργατης θαλάσσης..
> Πρέπει να έχει ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και μετά να απευθυνθεί σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες....
> Για την έκδοση ναυτικού φυλλαδίου είναι υπεύθυνη μια υπηρεσία στον Πειραιά 
>  για όσους κατοικουν Αττική..Για όσους είναι στην επαρχία απευθύνοντα στο πλησιεστερο λιμεναρχειο.


Γενικά πως είναι οι συνθήκες όταν εργάζεσαι σαν εργάτης θαλάσσης; 
Το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο τί απαιτεί για να εκδοθεί; Από χαρτιά και τέτοια...;
Από άποψη δουλειάς; 
με συγχωρείς που ρωτάω απλά πράγματα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου τις συνθήκες, οπότε ό,τι μπορείς να πεις εδώ θα βοηθήσει..
Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ, περιμένω απάντησή σου όποτε μπορείς.,.

----------


## panosL

> Γενικά πως είναι οι συνθήκες όταν εργάζεσαι σαν εργάτης θαλάσσης; 
> Το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο τί απαιτεί για να εκδοθεί; Από χαρτιά και τέτοια...;
> Από άποψη δουλειάς; 
> με συγχωρείς που ρωτάω απλά πράγματα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου τις συνθήκες, οπότε ό,τι μπορείς να πεις εδώ θα βοηθήσει..
> Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ, περιμένω απάντησή σου όποτε μπορείς.,.


Λυπάμαι,δεν έχω εργαστεί σε πλοίο ακόμη,και δε γνωρίζω περισσοτερα.....
Σίγουρα από εδω κάποιος θα γνωρίζει να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες όμως..
Για το ναυτικό φυλλαδιο γνωρίζω μιας και το βγαζω τώρα.
Εδώ είναι τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειαζονται.. http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=c...OJo8V9A3g5PidQ

----------


## geppetto

> Λυπάμαι,δεν έχω εργαστεί σε πλοίο ακόμη,και δε γνωρίζω περισσοτερα.....
> Σίγουρα από εδω κάποιος θα γνωρίζει να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες όμως..
> Για το ναυτικό φυλλαδιο γνωρίζω μιας και το βγαζω τώρα.
> Εδώ είναι τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειαζονται.. http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=c...OJo8V9A3g5PidQ


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ελπίζω να απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει ζήσει το καράβι...

----------


## panosL

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Ελπίζω να απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει ζήσει το καράβι...


Δόξα το Θεο είναι πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ!

----------


## Daimon

Ανάλογος το κόσμο που θα πετύχεις αντίστοιχο κλίμα θα επικρατεί και στη δουλειά πάνω στο καράβι.
Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερά. Είναι σταθερό το ωράριο 8:00 με 17:00 (τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν στο δικό μου πλοίο) και συγκεκριμένες ώρες διαλύματος για καφέ/φαγητό p.x στη εταιρία μου

07:00 - 07:45 πρωινό φαγητό
8:00 - 10:00 δουλειά
10:00 - 10:20 coffe time
10:20 - 12:00 δουλειά
12:00 - 13:00 μεσημεριανό φαγητό
13:00 - 15:00 δουλειά
15:00 - 15:20 coffe time
15:20 - 17:00 δουλειά
17:00 - 18:00 βραδινό φαγητό

Εάν θα δουλέψεις στο κατάστρωμα θα κανεις διαφορες δουλειές όπως βάψιμο, καθάρισμα, φτιάξιμο κάποιου αντικειμενου (γενικός ότι κάνει ένας ναύτης) ενώ στη μηχανή θα είσαι καθαριστής

εάν είσαι κάτω τον 25 ετών και εξής απολυτήριο λυκείου πάνω από το 10 τότε θα σου πρότεινα να γραφτείς σε κάποια ακαδημία και να paris πτυχίο Πλοίαρχοι/Μηχανικού. Και πολύ περισσότερα λεφτά παίρνεις και λιγότερο κουραστική η δουλειά (ανάλογος το καράβι)

Για να δουλέψεις σε καράβι ως ναύτης θες μονο Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο (apevthinsou στο κοντινότερο λιμενικό τις περιοχής σου), σαν Μηχανικός/Πλοιαρχείς θέλεις πτυχίο και ναυτικό φυλλάδιο. Φυσικά πρέπει και να ψάξεις για κάποια εταιρία με καραβια (στο Πειραιά υπάρχουν άπειρες εταιρίες με διαφορα ήδη καραβιών)

----------


## panosL

> Ανάλογος το κόσμο που θα πετύχεις αντίστοιχο κλίμα θα επικρατεί και στη δουλειά πάνω στο καράβι.
> Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερά. Είναι σταθερό το ωράριο 8:00 με 17:00 (τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν στο δικό μου πλοίο) και συγκεκριμένες ώρες διαλύματος για καφέ/φαγητό p.x στη εταιρία μου
> 
> 07:00 - 07:45 πρωινό φαγητό
> 8:00 - 10:00 δουλειά
> 10:00 - 10:20 coffe time
> 10:20 - 12:00 δουλειά
> 12:00 - 13:00 μεσημεριανό φαγητό
> 13:00 - 15:00 δουλειά
> ...


Το πρόγραμμα που ανέφερες φίλε Ντειμον  ήταν σε ποντοπόρα πλοία?
Σκεφτομαι να μπαρκάρω και εγω σα ναυτης,μου λείπουν μόνο τα σωστικά για την έκδοση του φυλλαδιου...
Σαφώς και η φοίτηση σε κάποια ΑΕν είναι καλύτερη....αλλα δεν αρκει μόνο ένα απολυτηριο.Παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμο΄ς.Αρκετοι μείναν εκτός φέτος.Και η υπηρεσία σε πλοίο υπό κάποιες προυποθέσεις είναι καλός τροπος ώστε να πάρουν μόρια για την επόμενη χρονιά.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## Daimon

> Το πρόγραμμα που ανέφερες φίλε Ντειμον  ήταν σε ποντοπόρα πλοία?
> Σκεφτομαι να μπαρκάρω και εγω σα ναυτης,μου λείπουν μόνο τα σωστικά για την έκδοση του φυλλαδιου...
> Σαφώς και η φοίτηση σε κάποια ΑΕν είναι καλύτερη....αλλα δεν αρκει μόνο ένα απολυτηριο.Παίζει ρόλο και ο βαθμο΄ς.Αρκετοι μείναν εκτός φέτος.Και η υπηρεσία σε πλοίο υπό κάποιες προυποθέσεις είναι καλός τροπος ώστε να πάρουν μόρια για την επόμενη χρονιά.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Πάνος


Το πρόγραμμα αυτό ίσχυε στη εταιρία μου η οποια έχει Φορτηγά πλοία (Anangel για την ακρίβεια, του Αγγελικούση τα πλοία).

Αν και νομίζω πως αυτό το πρόγραμμα ισχύ σε όλα τα πλοία επειδή είναι νομος από το Υπουργείο (Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλα νομίζω).

Τώρα σχετικά με το απολυτήριο, εάν θα πας Μηχανικός εxeiς περισσότερες ελπίδες επειδή είναι λιγότερη αυτή. Η πλοίαρχοι είναι πολύ περισσότερη στο επάγγελμα αυτό. (Όταν μπήκα στη ακαδημία εγώ, 2008 έτος, πανελλαδικός γύρο στους 350 Μηχανικούς δέχτηκαν η AEN και 1100 Πλοιάρχους :P )

----------


## chief 79

thelw na pw duo pragmata gia tin elliniki mas...nautilia...
na pw katarxas oti eime en energia upoploiarxos taksidemenos me deksemenoploia kai i ilikia mu eine 30 etwn. as ksekinisw...

1. i faka tou misthou...
mporei na eisprateis 8-9 xiliades eurw alla to thema sti zwi eine na xerese ta lefta pou bgazeis...se ayto to eppagelmaa den ta xerese otan lipeis apo tin pragmatiki zwi 8-9 mines to xrono... 

2. synthikes zwis...
epeidi eida kapou oti o capt morgan anaferei gia prwino ola ta kala tou theou... ola ta kalamporei na yparxun i na min uparxoun to themaa eine oti trws apo sinithia se ena gazadiko pou kanei 40meres na piasei limani kai oxi gia na euxaristithis to fai..giati to fai to trwme na to apolausume kai oxi apo sinithia...

3. oikogenia...
oute logos...oi sxeseis xtizontai kathimerina me tus antrwpous kai oxi apoto tilefwno... me auton ton tropo zwis apoksenese...alooiwnwse ws prwswpikothta kai ginese...lipame pou to lew...ZWOOOO... ara exun aksia ta 9 xiliades eurw;;;;;;;;;;

4. gia tus neous....
xilies fores se kafeteria ....para ekei ....min akute gia tis ipotithemenes karieres kai min tsimbate me ta lefta pou tou tazun...eksalu oloi se ena bapori apo kapetanio mexri lada eine upaliloi...

5. O MONOS DROMOS DEN EINE I THALLASA....EINE I ZWI....

ta egrapsa ola auta gia ta nea pedia pou to skeftontai....
as allaksun tropo skepsis....


euxaristw....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Είσαι πολύ ξεκάθαρος, μακάρι να συμμετέχεις σε αυτά τα θέματα!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> thelw na pw duo pragmata gia tin elliniki mas...nautilia...
> na pw katarxas oti eime en energia upoploiarxos taksidemenos me deksemenoploia kai i ilikia mu eine 30 etwn. as ksekinisw...
> 
> 1. i faka tou misthou...
> mporei na eisprateis 8-9 xiliades eurw alla to thema sti zwi eine na xerese ta lefta pou bgazeis...se ayto to eppagelmaa den ta xerese otan lipeis apo tin pragmatiki zwi 8-9 mines to xrono... 
> 
> 2. synthikes zwis...
> epeidi eida kapou oti o capt morgan anaferei gia prwino ola ta kala tou theou... ola ta kalamporei na yparxun i na min uparxoun to themaa eine oti trws apo sinithia se ena gazadiko pou kanei 40meres na piasei limani kai oxi gia na euxaristithis to fai..giati to fai to trwme na to apolausume kai oxi apo sinithia...
> 
> ...


φιλε CHIEF79...

Θα σου πω 2 πραγματα.πριν αρχισεις δεν σε ειχε προιδεασει καποιος για το ναυτικο επαγγελμα??
αν ρωτησες καποιους σου μιλαγανε για παραδεισους με τροπικα δεντρα,αναναδεςκαι ωραιες παραλιες και γυναικες χαρεμι???

Σε ολα οσα περιγραφεις εισαι σωστος και ετσι ειναι γιατι στερεισαι πολλα πραγματα ( μην αρχισουμε τωρα ποσα... )

*ΑΛΛΑ...* μεσα απο αυτο το επαγγελμα μεγαλωσανε ολοκληρες οικογενειες
(μεσα σε αυτες και η δικια μου οικογενεια...) γινανε σωστοι ανθρωποι *και κανεις μα κανεις δεν δικαιουτε να το απαξιωνει ετσι οπως εσυ και να λες μακρυα απο αυτο και οτι ειναι απατη!!!*

Γιατι *ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ*  σημαινει *περηφανεια*!!! και δυστυχως σημερα φτασαμε σε σημειο να θεωρειται ντροπη να σαι ναυτικος!!!

----------


## roussosf

chief 79
αυτη ειναι η μια πλευρα της ναυτιλιας και ειναι η πραγματικοτητα ησουν πολυ κατατοπιστικος 
η αλλη πλευρα ειναι αυτη που προβαλει το ΥΕΝ και οι εταιρειες , με εντυπο υλικο και φωτο με τεραστια καθαρα πλοια και πληρως αυτοματοποιημενα control room και με υποσχεσεις οτι θα γνωρισεις ολο τον κοσμο 
και δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η μια αιτια που τραβαει τον νεο στη θαλασσα  η αλλη ειναι οτι στη Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει η επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση
τελειωνεις την τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση και ψαχνεις δουλεια με το τουφεκι
και ετσι η μονη διεξοδος και ειδικα οταν εχεις στερηθει πολυ στα μαθητικα σου χρονια βλεπεις την θαλασσα επαγγελματικα σαν τον παραδεισο

----------


## ChiefMate

> thelw na pw duo pragmata gia tin elliniki mas...nautilia...
> na pw katarxas oti eime en energia upoploiarxos taksidemenos me deksemenoploia kai i ilikia mu eine 30 etwn. as ksekinisw...
> 
> 1. i faka tou misthou...
> mporei na eisprateis 8-9 xiliades eurw alla to thema sti zwi eine na xerese ta lefta pou bgazeis...se ayto to eppagelmaa den ta xerese otan lipeis apo tin pragmatiki zwi 8-9 mines to xrono... 
> 
> 2. synthikes zwis...
> epeidi eida kapou oti o capt morgan anaferei gia prwino ola ta kala tou theou... ola ta kalamporei na yparxun i na min uparxoun to themaa eine oti trws apo sinithia se ena gazadiko pou kanei 40meres na piasei limani kai oxi gia na euxaristithis to fai..giati to fai to trwme na to apolausume kai oxi apo sinithia...
> 
> ...


 
Φιλε χουμε ιδια ηλικια κ θεση...
Ενδιαφερουσα η θεση σου κ δειχνει την μια πλευρα!
Ομως πες μου,σε αναγκασε κανεις να μεινεις στα βαπορια?
Σε εβαλε με το ζορι στην σχολη?
Σε εστειλε στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για να γινεις Υποπλοιαρχος?
Σου επεβαλλε να εισαι με 20 ανθρωπους που δεν γουσταρεις την φατσα τους?
Σε αναγκασε να μενεις επι 40 μερες χωρις βασικες βιολογικες αναγκες κ καθημερινες συνηθειες?

Αν σε αναγκασε καποιος τοτε καλα κανεις κ τα λες!
Αν ομως δεν σε αναγκασε κανεις τοτε μην το συνεχιζεις αφου σε χαλαει....

----------


## Apostolos

Να μην πηγαίνετε σε γκαζάδικα! Υπάρχουν λογής λογής καραβάκια που είσαι μέσα στη ζωή!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Να μην πηγαίνετε σε γκαζάδικα! Υπάρχουν λογής λογής καραβάκια που είσαι μέσα στη ζωή!


 
Αποστολε
Κατανοω πως θελεις να αποφορτισεις την κατασταση αλλα με το παραπανω μας βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο καλαθι....Εξαλλου στα γκαζαδικα,τα φορτηγα κ τα κοντεινερς ειναι η πραγματικη Ναυτιλια,χωρις να θελω να μειωσω εσας τους Ποσταλισιους.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο ίδιο καζάνι όλοι και δέν συμφωνώ με τις κατατάξεις! Επιλέγεις τον τρόπο που θα είσαι ναυτικός και εργάζεσαι! Αν θές να κονομάς και να στα τρώνε οι Ουκρανέζες - Βραζιλιάνες κλπ κλπ κάτσε στα φορτηγά - γκαζάδικα κλπ. Αν θές να στα τρώει καμιά Ελληνίδα πάς σε ποστάλια, κρουαζιερόπλοια κλπ. Μην βλαστημάμε την θαλασσίτσα γιατι μας δίνει και τρώμε. Εμείς επιλέγουμε τον τρόπο ζωής μας και μόνο! Αν γουστάρεις να λέγεσαι ναυτικός θα έχεις και τις συνέπειες (μοναξιά, λύπη, κλπ). Αν θές μπορείς να λέγεσαι κάτι άλλο και να έχεις μια διαφορετική άποψη!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Στο ίδιο καζάνι όλοι και δέν συμφωνώ με τις κατατάξεις! Επιλέγεις τον τρόπο που θα είσαι ναυτικός και εργάζεσαι! Αν θές να κονομάς και να στα τρώνε οι Ουκρανέζες - Βραζιλιάνες κλπ κλπ κάτσε στα φορτηγά - γκαζάδικα κλπ. Αν θές να στα τρώει καμιά Ελληνίδα πάς σε ποστάλια, κρουαζιερόπλοια κλπ. Μην βλαστημάμε την θαλασσίτσα γιατι μας δίνει και τρώμε. Εμείς επιλέγουμε τον τρόπο ζωής μας και μόνο! Αν γουστάρεις να λέγεσαι ναυτικός θα έχεις και τις συνέπειες (μοναξιά, λύπη, κλπ). Αν θές μπορείς να λέγεσαι κάτι άλλο και να έχεις μια διαφορετική άποψη!


Δεν θελω να το παμε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο,αλλα μεχρι σημερα δεν αφησα καμια Ουκρανεζα ουτε Βραζιλιανα να μου τα φαει,οχι μονο προσωπικα εγω αλλα κ πολλοι αλλοι συναδελφοι......

----------


## Michael

> Στο ίδιο καζάνι όλοι και δέν συμφωνώ με τις κατατάξεις! Επιλέγεις τον τρόπο που θα είσαι ναυτικός και εργάζεσαι! Αν θές να κονομάς και να στα τρώνε οι Ουκρανέζες - Βραζιλιάνες κλπ κλπ κάτσε στα φορτηγά - γκαζάδικα κλπ. Αν θές να στα τρώει καμιά Ελληνίδα πάς σε ποστάλια, κρουαζιερόπλοια κλπ.


Βρίσκω την άποψη αυτη υπερβολική. Υπάρχουν πολλοι ναυτικοί σοβαροί οικογενειάρχες με  θητεία σε ποντοπόρα. Ο λόγος που τα επέλεξαν δεν ήταν τα λιμάνια της αμαρτίας αλλά άλλοτε γιατί δενμπορούσαν το κλίμα που επικρατούσε στα ποστάλια και τα κρουαζερόπλοια, αλλοτε για τα λεφτά, αλλότε για τις ευκαιρίες για την μετεξέλιξη στην καριέρα τους, αλλότε για αυτό του άρεσε και άλλοτε γιατι απλά έτυχε και μετα δεν ήταν εύκολο να αλλάξουν...
Σημασία δεν έχει το που είσαι, αλλα το  πως επιλέγεις να είσαι. Αν θες μπορεις να κάθεσε και να καταριέσαι τη μοίρα σου, αν θες πάλι μπορείς να επιβάλεσαι με το κύρος σου και να προσπαθείς να απολαμβάνεις αυτό που κάνεις με μεράκι. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι πάντοτε πολύ εύκολο στην πράξη. Υπάρχουν εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που σου κόβουν την φόρα. Ο καθένας όμως οφείλει να κάνει ό,τι μπορεί. και αν όχι κάτι μεγάλο. τουλάχιστον με τον κόσμο που συναναστρέφετααι. είσαι πχ καπετάνιος, φρόντιζε το πληρωμά σου και μην επαναλαμβάνεις τα λάθη που έκαναν άλλοι πάνω σου. είσαι παλαιότερος στο επάγγελμα δώσε στους νέους όραμα, πρόσδωσέ τους κύρος και αξιοπρέπεια με τον τρόπο που τους μιλάς με τον τρόπο που τους νουθετεις. μάθε τους να φυλάνε το πισίνό τους αλλά και να είναι περήφανοι για αυτό που κάνουν και δείξτους την πλευρά που δεν δείχνουν οι χαζοδιαφημίσεις αλλά όχι για τους τρομάξεις και να τους απογοητεύσεις αλλά μάλλον για έχουν μια ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα και ας αποφασίσουν οι ίδιοι τι θ α κάνουν. αν μπορέις δέιξτους και πως να αντιμετωπίζουν τις δυσκολίες.  Είσαι νέος, φέρε φρέσκο αέρα, φέρε χαμόγελο, φέρε χέρι βοηθείας. Όταν πρωτομπαρκάρησα σαν αξωματικός, ο καπετάνιος με ρώτησε πως τα βλέπω τελικά τα βαπόρια αν είναι καλά ασχημα κτλ. Του αποκρίθηκα πως τα βαπόρια είναι σαν τα ψυγεία. "Δηλα΄δή;" απόρησε, "Τί εννοείς;" Να, του λέω, τα ψυγεία αυτα καθαυτά είναι καλά ή κακα; "Ξέρω γω", μου λεει , "ούτε καλά ούτε καλά". Ε, το ίδιο και τα πλοία, ούτε καλά ούτε κακά από μόνα τους. Για φαντάσου όμως ένα ψυγείοτης καλύτερης μαρκας με όλα τα κομφορ, αλλά όμως άδειο ή γεμάτο με ΄σαπια φαγητά. και για φαντάσου και ένα λίγο παλαιότερο ψυγειάκι, όχι μάρκας, μόνο με έναν θάλαμο ψύξης και μια κατάψυξή αλλά γεμάτο λαχταριστά και φρέσκα φαγητα και πότα. "Ποιό θα προτιμούσες;" Το δέυτερο μου απάντησε. Ε, για να μην τα πολύλογούμε τα καράβια είναι σαν τα ψυγεία, αμα ο κόσμος μέσα είναι καλός περνας καλά και ασ είσαι και στο χειρότερο βαπόρι. Αν ο κόσμος είναι μάπα και το κουιν μέρυ να είναι θα κοιτάς να σηκωθείς να φύγεις.

΄Μέσα στον "κόσμο" όμως ανήκουμε και εμείς!

Τώρα για τις χαζοδιαφημήσεις κλπ τα έχω απαναλάβει σε άλλές θεματικές ενότητες και βαριέμαι να τα ξαναγράφω. Πάντως όταν βλέπει κανείς το τυρί καλό είναι πριν το φαί να ψάχνει και για την φάκα. Αν είναι νέος και την πατήσει να κοιτάξει γρήγορα να λάβει τα μέτρα διότι αν δεν γουστάρει τη κατάσταση θα ταλαιπωρηθεί. Και σίγουρα άλλο το να είσαι νέος και μόνος και άλλο το να έχεις οικογένεια. προπαθησε όμως να μην φορτώνεις στους άλλους τα δικά σου προβλήματα. υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που  γουστάρουν την θάλασσα. αστους να ζήσουν το ονειρό τους και άπλα δώστους τα εφόδια και τις συμβουλές για να το ζήσουν όσο καλύτερα μπορούν και όταν χρειαστεί να συνεχίσουν και παρα πέρα.

----------


## nikos2nd

καλημερα ειμαι νεος στον χωρο αλλα παλιος ναυτικός (ανθυποπλοιαρχος)
χαιρομαι που υπάρχει αυτο το φορουμ παρακολουθω τις συζητησεις σας καιρο τωρα,θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις γιατι οικονομικες δυσκολειες με ωθουν να ξαναβλεπω αυτο το επαγγελμα μετα απο 20 χρονια, εχω λοιπον καποιες απορειες παρακαλω αν μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος.
ποιος ειναι ο τροπος εποικοινωνιας με την οικογενεια (Κινητα, ιντερνετ υπαρχει?)
τι γινεται με αποσκευες (ξερω οτι οι αεροπορικες εταιρειες εχουν απαιτησεις)
με τα αγγλικα τι γινεται (τα δικα μου ειναι μετρια )
αυτα σε πρωτο θεμα θα ακολουθησουν πολλες ερωτησεις ακομα......
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας 
σας ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το ίντερνετ μπορείς να δεις στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ*. Γενικά τα τελευταια χρονια υπάρχουν περισσότερες ευκολιες για επικοινωνια καιμε εφαρμογές όπως το viber και το skype μπορεις να μιλάς και οικονομικά τουλάχιστον όταν βρισκεις ίντερνετ.

----------


## nikos2nd

> Για το ίντερνετ μπορείς να δεις στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ*. Γενικά τα τελευταια χρονια υπάρχουν περισσότερες ευκολιες για επικοινωνια καιμε εφαρμογές όπως το viber και το skype μπορεις να μιλάς και οικονομικά τουλάχιστον όταν βρισκεις ίντερνετ.


ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες παναγιωτη αν και οι ημερομηνιες των αρθρων ηταν μεχρι του 2010

----------


## Eng

> ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες παναγιωτη αν και οι ημερομηνιες των αρθρων ηταν μεχρι του 2010


Συμφωνα με την νεα MLC2006 που εχει υπογραφει απο αρκετες χωρες - η Ελλαδα βεβαια δεν την εχει υπογραψει - αναφερεται μεταξυ αλλων στην παραγραφο (Β.3.1.11-4J+5) οτι η εταιρια που εχει προσλαβει τον ναυτικο ειναι υποχρεωμενη να εχει εγκαταστημενο υπολογιστη στο Messroom με ελευθερη - αλλα ελεγχομενη σε θεμε κοστους - προσβαση στη δυνατοτητααποστολης προσωπικης αλληλογραφιας. 

Η MLC2006 εισαγει τη ελαχιστη δυνατη απαιτηση ή οπως λεμε (minimum requirement). Απο κει και περα η καθε εταιρια ειτε επιλεγει να συμορφωθει με το ελαχιστο δυνατο ειτε αποφασιζει να παρεχει επιπλεον ανεσεις.

Αρα η απαντηση ειναι πως απο τον Ιουνιο του 2014 ολα τα πλοια - εταιριες πρεπει να ειναι συμορφωμενες με την MLC2006.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε συζητήσει για το τι προβλέπει η Σύμβαση για τη Ναυτική Εργασία (Maritime Labour Convention ) του 2006 (MLC2006 για συντομία) για το ίντερνετ στα βαπόρια στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ* και μενει αν δούμε πως θα εφαρμοστούν.

Εκτός από την πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ και την επικοινωνια με το σπίτι MPLC2006 προβλέπει αρκετές υποχρεώσεις για την βελτίωση της διαβίωσης και των συνθηκών εργασίαςς στα βαπόρια.

Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για το τι περιλαμβάνει στα παρακάτω βίντεο



Ενώ μπορουμε να δουμε τη συνθήκη στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## nikos2nd

> Έχουμε συζητήσει για το τι προβλέπει η Σύμβαση για τη Ναυτική Εργασία (Maritime Labour Convention ) του 2006 (MLC2006 για συντομία) για το ίντερνετ στα βαπόρια στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ* και μενει αν δούμε πως θα εφαρμοστούν.
> 
> Εκτός από την πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ και την επικοινωνια με το σπίτι MPLC2006 προβλέπει αρκετές υποχρεώσεις για την βελτίωση της διαβίωσης και των συνθηκών εργασίαςς στα βαπόρια.
> 
> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για το τι περιλαμβάνει στα παρακάτω βίντεο
> 
> 
> 
> Ενώ μπορουμε να δουμε τη συνθήκη στο συνημμένο αρχείο.


ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιωτη
κατι ακομα
 τι χαρτια που πρεπει να εχει ενας ναυτικος εκτος φυσικα απο το διπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου για δεξ/οια?
σημερινη μισθοδοσια?

----------


## SteliosK

> ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιωτη
> κατι ακομα
> τι χαρτια που πρεπει να εχει ενας ναυτικος εκτος φυσικα απο το διπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου για δεξ/οια?
> σημερινη μισθοδοσια?



Για να μπαρκάρεις ανθυποπλοίαρχος θα πρέπει να έχεις:

GMDSS
BRM-BTM
ECDIS
SSO
Προχωρημένα Σωστικά
Κάρτα Υγείας

Τώρα ανάλογα με τον τύπο του πλοίου που θα κάνεις:
Για δεξαμενόπλοιο 
_Tanker Safety Advance_
Για Χημικό 
_Chemical Tanker certificate_
Για υγραέρια 
_LNG-LPG certificate
_Για Εγ/Ογ ή Κρουαζιερόπλοιο _
Ro-Ro Passenger V2- V3 


_Επίσης εταιρίες πριν μπαρκάρεις σου κάνουν κάποια σεμινάρια
όπως: Risk Assesment-ISM-Marpol-Safety Officer_.

_

----------


## Eng

Μιας και το θεμα αναφερεται και στις συνθηκες, εχω κανα δυο φωτο να παρουμε μια ιδεα.

Εργασια στο chain locker.

PHOTO28.JPG

Maintenance του ακομοδεσιου.

PHOTO31 .jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για τις εικόνες! Πραγματικά χρειάζεται μεγάλη μαεστρία από κάποιον για να δουλέψει μέσα στο σκοτεινό, λασπερό και στενόχωρο φρεάτιο αλύσεων!

----------


## anhor-angel

Άνοιξα το θέμα εδώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι ταίριαζε καλύτερα στο Έλληνες ναυτικοί!Θέλω όσοι έχουν κάνει σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο να μου λύσουν 2 απορίες...1)Όταν ένας αξιωματικός ή οποιοδήποτε μέλος του πληρώματος τελειώσει την εργασία/βάρδια του μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει μέσα στο πλοίο?Να κάνει μια βόλτα εκεί που είναι ο κόσμος,να πιει ένα καφέ κτλ κτλ...Εάν ναι τότε τι κανόνες ισχύουν?Ας πούμε μου είπε κάποιος ότι απαγορεύεται αυστηρώς να μιλήσεις με κάποια κοπέλα γιατί θεωρείται παρενόχληση του επιβάτη κτλ!Τι ισχύει και τι δεν ισχύει λοιπόν ως προς την ζωή after work onboard! 2)Συνήθως πόσο χρόνο παραμονής έχει ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο λιμάνι?Εκεί μπορείς να κατέβεις να πας μια βόλτα?Τι παίζει?Είμαι σπουδαστής στην ΑΕΝ...Έχω σαν δόκιμος υπηρεσία 7 μήνες σε ποντοπόρο και είχα πει να τα παρατήσω.Όμως είναι δύσκολοι καιροί και είπα πως πρέπει να τελειώσω τη σχολή να πάρω το δίπλωμα και το ψάχνω για να δω εάν τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν κάπως καλύτερες συνθήκες στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι ούτε εκεί εύκολα το ξέρω...Όμως σίγουρα από το να είσαι στο γκαζάδικο και να πίνεις καφέ με τα φιλιπίνια βλέποντας ντόκο μια φορά στους 2 μήνες θα είναι καλύτερα σε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο γεμάτο επιβάτες το οποίο θα δέσει και κάπου καλά!Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε το ποστ μου!Εύχομαι κάποιος να μπορέσει να με διαφωτίσει λίγο πάνω στο θέμα!

----------


## Apostolos

Στα επιβατηγά και ιδιαίτερα στα κρουαζιερόπλοιο απαγορεύεται κάθε μετακίνηση πληρώματος σε χώρους επιβατών άνευ εργασίας. Μόνο ελάχιστοι υψηλόβαθμοι αξιωματικοί και ο Πλοίαρχος έχουν δικαίωμα να επισκεφθούν χώρους επιβατών. Συνήθως τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν κάποιους χώρους για το πλήρωμα αλλά είναι περιορισμένοι. Η εργασία σε αυτά τα πλοία είναι ποιό σκληρή και πολύωρη απ 'ότι στα φορτηγά και φυσικά απαγορευονται οι σχέσεις με πλήρωμα/επιβάτες. Φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις την παρασπονδία σου αλλά οι ρουφιάνοι είναι αρκετοί και δύσκολα γλιτώνεις από το να σε "δώσουν". Ο ελεύθερος χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος στα επιβατηγά πλοία και θα προτιμάς να κοιμηθείς από το να βγεις βόλτα αφού οι απαιτήσεις της δουλείας είναι τεράστιες. Οι παραμονές στα λιμάνια είναι για να προετοιμάζεις το πλοίο για την θάλασσα και τους επιβάτες και πολύ λίγο για να βγεις έξω.
Με απλά λόγια ο κάθε τύπος πλοίου έχει τα καλά και τα κακά του αλλά παντού η εργασία είναι σκληρή και τα περιθώρια διασκέδασης λίγα. Ο ναυτικός διασκεδάζει ουσιαστικά όταν ξεμπαρκάρει αφού μπορεί να έχει μια ποιο άνετη ζωή σε σχέση με τους στεριανούς που ιδιαίτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό περνάνε δύσκολες στιγμές. Ένας διαβασμένος Αξιωματικός, τυπικός που κοιτάζει μόνο την δουλεία του και όχι το πως θα περάσει καλά θα πετύχει στην θάλασσα.

----------


## express adonis

> Άνοιξα το θέμα εδώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι ταίριαζε καλύτερα στο Έλληνες ναυτικοί!Θέλω όσοι έχουν κάνει σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο να μου λύσουν 2 απορίες...1)Όταν ένας αξιωματικός ή οποιοδήποτε μέλος του πληρώματος τελειώσει την εργασία/βάρδια του μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει μέσα στο πλοίο?Να κάνει μια βόλτα εκεί που είναι ο κόσμος,να πιει ένα καφέ κτλ κτλ...Εάν ναι τότε τι κανόνες ισχύουν?Ας πούμε μου είπε κάποιος ότι απαγορεύεται αυστηρώς να μιλήσεις με κάποια κοπέλα γιατί θεωρείται παρενόχληση του επιβάτη κτλ!Τι ισχύει και τι δεν ισχύει λοιπόν ως προς την ζωή after work onboard! 2)Συνήθως πόσο χρόνο παραμονής έχει ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο λιμάνι?Εκεί μπορείς να κατέβεις να πας μια βόλτα?Τι παίζει?Είμαι σπουδαστής στην ΑΕΝ...Έχω σαν δόκιμος υπηρεσία 7 μήνες σε ποντοπόρο και είχα πει να τα παρατήσω.Όμως είναι δύσκολοι καιροί και είπα πως πρέπει να τελειώσω τη σχολή να πάρω το δίπλωμα και το ψάχνω για να δω εάν τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν κάπως καλύτερες συνθήκες στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι ούτε εκεί εύκολα το ξέρω...Όμως σίγουρα από το να είσαι στο γκαζάδικο και να πίνεις καφέ με τα φιλιπίνια βλέποντας ντόκο μια φορά στους 2 μήνες θα είναι καλύτερα σε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο γεμάτο επιβάτες το οποίο θα δέσει και κάπου καλά!Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε το ποστ μου!Εύχομαι κάποιος να μπορέσει να με διαφωτίσει λίγο πάνω στο θέμα!


ημουν στην θαλασσα για 6 χρονια και τα παρατησα ολα...καλυτερα στην στερια με τα λιγα παρα εκει....ουτε ζωγραφιστο δεν θελω να το ξαναδω...σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο ημουν......εκανα κ φορτηγο αλλα τα παρατησα κ ηρεμησα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επιτρέψτε μου σαν πρώην αξιωματικός Εκδρομών (Shore Excursion Manager) σε καράβια της εταιρίας Χανδρή και της Dolphin Hellas να σας πληροφορήσω για τα εξής:
Όντως μόνο οι αξιωματικοί αλλά και το μη ναυτολογημένο πολιτικό προσωπικό όπως εγώ, τα λεγόμενα staff (πλοιοσυνοδοί, φωτογράφοι, καλλιτέχνες, cruise director, προσωπικό καζίνο, προσωπικό καταστημάτων, κλπ) μπορούν να κυκλοφορούν στα σαλόνια και τους χώρους επιβατών και να συναναστρέφονται με επιβάτες. Δεν ξέρω αν στα μοντέρνα μεγαθήρια έχει αλλάξει πλέον αυτή πολιτική. Επίσης, τουλάχιστον από την δική μου εποχή (δεκαετία 80) οι αξιωματικοί επιδιδόντουσαν στο καμάκι με γυναίκες επιβάτες και κάποιοι το είχαν καθημερινό σπορ. Πάντα μεν διακριτικά αλλά γινόταν. Οι θαλαμηπόλοι και οι κατώτεροι ναυτικοί παρέμεναν στους χώρους πληρώματος και κυκλοφορούσαν στο καράβι μόνο όταν είχαν υπηρεσία. Η ζωή βέβαια είναι απαιτητική και κάθε μέλος πληρώματος ή staff είναι stand by όλο το 24ώρο άσχετα αν έχει υπηρεσία ή όχι. Πάνω στο καράβι δεν υπάρχουν αργίες, σαββατοκύριακα, ή ελεύθερος χρόνος. Ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή κάποιος κτυπάει την πόρτα της καμπίνας σου γιατί σε χρειάζονται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει οιτ σήμερα ο ναυτικός πρέπει να βελτιώνει συνέχεια τις γνώσεις και τις ικανότητές του αφού οι απαιτήσεις αυξάνονται συνέχεια. Από ό,τι είδαμε στο σχετικό θέμα η συνεχής βελτίωση επιβάλεται πια από τη STWC 2010. 
Στους τρρόπους με τους οποίους μπορεί ο ναυτικός να βελτιώνεται είναι αφιερωμένο τοπ τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού The Navigator μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε στο τάμπλετ ή το κινητό πατώντας *εδώ* ή να το κατεβάσετε σε μορφή pdf* εδώ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Έχουμε συζητήσει για το τι προβλέπει η Σύμβαση για τη Ναυτική Εργασία (Maritime Labour Convention ) του 2006 (MLC2006 για συντομία) για το ίντερνετ στα βαπόρια στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ* και μενει αν δούμε πως θα εφαρμοστούν.
> 
> Εκτός από την πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ και την επικοινωνια με το σπίτι MPLC2006 προβλέπει αρκετές υποχρεώσεις για την βελτίωση της διαβίωσης και των συνθηκών εργασίαςς στα βαπόρια.
> 
> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για το τι περιλαμβάνει στα παρακάτω βίντεο
> 
> 
> 
> Ενώ μπορουμε να δουμε τη συνθήκη στο συνημμένο αρχείο.


Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι το κείμενο της Συνθήκης για την Ναυτική εργασία του 2006 (MLC2006) με τις προσθήκες του 2014.

----------


## gatoula

Χαιρετε, παει λιγος καιρος απο το τελευταιο ποστ εδω, και ελπιζω η ερωτηση που σας εχω να απαντηθει και να ειναι και σχετικη κυριως!  :Concern: 

Για εναν νεο 31 χρονων, αξιωματικο με περιπου 12-13 χρονια εμπειριας που θελει να φυγει απο τα καραβια (αφου παρει διπλωμα για υποπλοιαρχος), τι επιλογες εχει εξω? Αυτες οι επιλογες μπορει να ειναι σχετικες ή και ασχετες με το επαγγελμα. Τί κανουν συνηθως οσοι τα αφηνουν? Δεν εχω καποιον γνωστο να με συμβουλευσει, οποτε ολες οι ιδεες και οι εμπειριες σας απο γνωστους και βιωματα ειναι καλοδεχουμενες.

----------


## SteliosK

> Χαιρετε, παει λιγος καιρος απο το τελευταιο ποστ εδω, και ελπιζω η ερωτηση που σας εχω να απαντηθει και να ειναι και σχετικη κυριως! 
> 
> Για εναν νεο 31 χρονων, αξιωματικο με περιπου 12-13 χρονια εμπειριας που θελει να φυγει απο τα καραβια (αφου παρει διπλωμα για υποπλοιαρχος), τι επιλογες εχει εξω? Αυτες οι επιλογες μπορει να ειναι σχετικες ή και ασχετες με το επαγγελμα. Τί κανουν συνηθως οσοι τα αφηνουν? Δεν εχω καποιον γνωστο να με συμβουλευσει, οποτε ολες οι ιδεες και οι εμπειριες σας απο γνωστους και βιωματα ειναι καλοδεχουμενες.



Kαλησπέρα gatoula

Στις μέρες μας δεν έχει και πολλές επιλογές έξω..Θα μπορούσε να πάει στο γραφείο να δουλέψει αλλά τα λεφτά θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα.Το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να πάρει και του καπετάνιου, να κάνει 4-5 ταξίδια και μετά να πάει στο γραφείο.

----------


## Michael

> Χαιρετε, παει λιγος καιρος απο το τελευταιο ποστ εδω, και ελπιζω η ερωτηση που σας εχω να απαντηθει και να ειναι και σχετικη κυριως! 
> 
> Για εναν νεο 31 χρονων, αξιωματικο με περιπου 12-13 χρονια εμπειριας που θελει να φυγει απο τα καραβια (αφου παρει διπλωμα για υποπλοιαρχος), τι επιλογες εχει εξω? Αυτες οι επιλογες μπορει να ειναι σχετικες ή και ασχετες με το επαγγελμα. Τί κανουν συνηθως οσοι τα αφηνουν? Δεν εχω καποιον γνωστο να με συμβουλευσει, οποτε ολες οι ιδεες και οι εμπειριες σας απο γνωστους και βιωματα ειναι καλοδεχουμενες.


Μπορεί να δουλέψει σε ναυτιαλιακό γραφείο στο operation, vetting, marine, αλλά οι πιθανότητες είναι λίγες. Γιατί να μην προτιμήσουν κάποιον που έχει και του Πλοιάρχού; Ο μόνος λόγος θα ήταν αν θα κόστιζε πολύ λιγότερο. Και πάλι εξαρτάται από το τι ικανόνητες έχει. Αν ήταν πολύ καλός στην δουλειά του και το μυαλό παίρνει στροφές και άρα θα μπορούσε να αναπληρώσει έτσι την έλλειψη του παραπάνω διπλώματος, οι πιθανότητες είναι μεγαλύετερες. Αλλά και πάλι θα πρέπει να μπορεί να το αποδείξει αυτό, κατί που είναι στην πραξη δύσκολο, εκτός και άν προκειται να παει στο γραφείο της εταιρίας που ήδη δούλευε στα πλοία και που ήδη έχουν σχηματισει καλή άποψη εφόσον τύχει να χρειάζωνται κάποιον. Αυτό βέβαια εξαρτάται απο τις προσωπικές σχέσεις με αυτούς που είναι στα γραφεία, δίοτι μπορεί τον θεωρούν καλό, αλλα στο γραφείο να προτιμάνε να προσλάβουν έναν δικό τους άσχετα απο τις ικανότητές του ή έναν από άλλη εταιρία για να μην δώσουν λάβες για σχόλια και απαιτησεις από τους υπόλοιπους που είναι στα πλαοια της εταιρίας. Βέβαια όντας 31 χρονών θεωρώ ότιθα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη του υποπλοιάρχου.
Αν έχει κάποιο παραπάνω τυπικό προσόν θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσει ίσως σε άλλες εταιρείες που θα έχουν βάλει σχετικές αγγελίες ΄στην ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικό.. 
Αλλες επιλογές υπάρχουν στο φάσμα των παραναυτιλιακών επαγγελμάτων, αλλά θα πρέπει αν πετύχεις την ευκαιρία και τα χρήματα πάντοτε θα είναι σημαντικά πολύ λιγότερα. Σήμερα όλοι θέλουν να σε έχουν σχεδόν τσάπμπα και να τα κάνεις όλα.
Αυτοί που τα αφήνουν ή τα ξαναπιάνουν ή αν έχουν δική τους δουλειά  (κανα οικογενειακό μαγαζί, εστιατόριο κλπ) καταπιάνωνται με αυτό ρίχνωντας ίσως τα λεφτά τους που έιχαν κερδήσει εκεί ή φυλώντας τα για τις ώρες ανάγκης. Καποιοι χτίζουν μια πολυκατοικκία και νοικιάζουν τα διαμερίσματα, αγοράζουν ταξί, φορτηγό ή ξεκιναν μια δική τους δουλειά. Αυτές οι επιλογές δεν είμαι σίγουρός αν θα είναι και τόσο έυκολές ή επικερδεις στις μέρες μας. 
Κάποιοι βρίσκουν μια πλούσια νύφη και ξενοιάζουν...
Αλλοι ψαχνουν να βρουν καμμιά θέση στην ακτοπλοία για να έιναι λίγο πιο κοντά. Δεν εξασφαλίζουν βέβαια όλες οι θέσεις της ακτοπλοίας αυτόν τον ευσεβή πόθό. Επιπλέον η πορεία  της ακτοπλοίας τελευταια δεν είναι η καλύτερη.
Επίσης, το αν πρόκειται για άνδρα ή γυναίκα ορισμένες φορές μπορεί να παιξεί ρόλο στο αν είναι πιο εύκολο να βρει δουλειά έξω.
Συνοψίζωντας, αν προκειται για τον άνδρα σου κάνε λίγο υπομονή όπως και τόσες άλλες και δεν θα το μετανοιώσεις (αν το αξίζει βέβαια). Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που επιτρέπουν ή και πληρώνουν οι ίδιες τα εισιτηρία  για να παέι για κανα δυο μήνες η σύζυγός στο πλοίο μάζι με τον εργαζόμενο οπότε σπαει λίγο το εξάμηνο απουσίας. Μάλιστα κάποιες εταιρείες έχουν αρχίσει να προσφέρουν δυνατότητα για πεντάμηνα ή τετράμηνα μπαρκα. Σε  εταιρέιες του εξωτερικού επίσης υπάρχει αυτη η δυνατότητα ακόμα και για τρίμηνα. Αν εισαι ή ίδια βρες έναν πλούσιο γαμπρό (αλλά και καλό παιδί) και κάνε οικογένεια ή μαρκαρε να τα κονομήσεις διότι η οικονομική κατάσταση δεν θα φτίάξει και πρέπει να βάλουμε και μερικά στην άκρη για τα γηρατειά διότι πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα πάρουμε καν σύνταξη και αμα πάρεις του Πλοιάρχου το ξαναψάχνεις.

----------

